# 1+1+1=1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## علي خطي الحبيب محمد (26 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم

لو نظرنا الي هذه العمليه الحسابيه البسيطه سنري انها هي اساس المسيحيه...

1+1+1=1

بسم الاب والابن و الروح القدس اله واحد امين !!!!​هل تعتقد انه لا يوجد مسيحي واحد يستطيع العد؟؟؟

هل من تفصيل؟؟؟


----------



## بنت الفادى (26 يناير 2007)

بس حضرتك لو خلتهااااااااااا
1*1*1=1
كدا هتعرف تحسبها ​


----------



## Basilius (26 يناير 2007)

من قال انها 1+1+1 ؟؟؟
هي 1*1*1 = 1 هذا هو المفهوم اللاهوتي المسيحي للتثليث و التوحيد 
عزيزي من صفات اللة انة 
1  موجود بذاتة ( الذات الالهية )  وهذا هو الاب ​2 ناطق بكلمتة التي اعلنها للبشرية  وهذا هو الابن 
3 حي بروحة  وهذا هو الروح القدس 
و الثلاثة هم واحد و هو اللة 
فاقنوم الاب هو الدال على وجود اللة منذ الازل لانة لا يمكن للالة اللذي اوجد جميع تلك المخلوقات ان يكون هو نفسة غير موجود او بلا وجود !!!
و اللة نفسة اللذي خلق الانسان ناطقا و معبرا لا يمكن ان يكون هو نفسة غير ناطق بكلمتة بل هو ناطق بكلمتة التي اعلنها للبشرية و هو اقنوم الابن 
و اللة خالق كل هذة الانفس التي لها وجود مثلة خلقها انفس حية لها روح فمن غير المعقول ان يكون اللة اللذي وهب الارواح الى الكائنات الحية و جعلها حية ان يكون هو بغير روح !!
بل اللة لة روحا و لكنها ازلية ابدية سرمدية 


فالثلاث جوانب هذة من صفات اللة و هي غير منفصلة و متواجدة معا و لا تنفصل 
فاللة موجود بذاتة ، حي بروحة ، ناطق بكلمتة 
اي اب و ابن و روح قدس و هذة الثلاثة اوجة التي اتكلم عنها 
ولكن غير منفصلة لان الاقنوم من تعريفة انة لا يوجد منفصل بل متحد تمام الاتحاد مع بقية الاقانيم 
فالاب هو ذات اللة نفسة وجودة و ازليتة 
الابن هو كلمة اللة و نطقة و اعلانة للبشرية 
الروح القدس هو روح اللة الحي الازلي الابدي 
وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد لانهم غير منفصلين بل هي ادق وصف للالة الحي 
ولاحظ اننا نقول بسم الاب و الابن و الروح القدس الالة الواحد امين 
و نقول ايضا اقنوم الابن او اقنوم الاب او اقنوم الروح القدس
ولا نقول انة هناك ثلاثة الهة 
فالصفات هذة متحدة و غير منفصلة 
لذلك فهي 1*1*1 
وليس 1+1+1 
السلام و النعمة 
و سيرد عليك ايضا الاساتذة الاجدر و الافضل مني 
انا رديت فقط بمعلوماتي البسيطة و شخصي الضعيف 
وهم سيوضحوا اكثر مني لانهم اساتذتي 
السلام و البركة للجميع 
باسم المسيح  اختم


----------



## استفانوس (26 يناير 2007)

امين
هكذا نؤمن بالحقيقة


----------



## قمر الزمان (26 يناير 2007)

استاذى العزيز انتو بتقولو الاب والاب والروح القدس
مقلتوش الاب فى الاب فى الروح القدس
اكيد انت فاهمنى


----------



## علي خطي الحبيب محمد (26 يناير 2007)

قمر الزمان قال:


> استاذى العزيز انتو بتقولو الاب والاب والروح القدس
> مقلتوش الاب فى الاب فى الروح القدس
> اكيد انت فاهمنى



هذا هو ما اقصده...........

اي انكم تقولون حرف العطف "و" وهو يعني يزيد علي....

مثال:
إذا قلت قابلت احمد و محمد وحسن هذا يعني اني قابلت 3 اشخاص.
اما إذا قلت قابلت احمد في محمد في حسن فهذا يعني شخص واحد ولا ادري كيف يمكن ان يكونوا شخص واحد بهذه الطريقه.

اشكركم لحسن الاخلاق والادب في الحوار...

اقبلوا تحياتي...


----------



## steven gerrard (26 يناير 2007)

الاخ كاتب الموضوع

الرد بسيط

احمد ومحمد ومحمود ومصطفى

هيا اسماء للرسول معنى هذا انه شخص واحد ولا كذا شخص

ارجو تكون فهمت


----------



## قمر الزمان (26 يناير 2007)

steven gerrard قال:


> الاخ كاتب الموضوع
> 
> الرد بسيط
> 
> ...



كارثة
استاذ العزيز هذة نقرة وهذة نقرة
استاذى العزيز انا اسمى محمود وممكن يدلعونى يقولولى يا حمادة هل اذن نحن اثنين فى واحد بالطبع هذة مجرد اسماء من اسماء الرسول
وان كان غير ذالك فيوجد 99 رب لوجود اسماء الله الحسنى ولكنها اسماء
اما عندكم فا العملية مختلفة تماما انت تقول الاب والاب والروح القدس هذا يفعل شيء وهذا يفعل شيء وهذا يفعل شيء
فعلى حسب اعتقادك ان يسوع 8ندما كان يصلب كان يوجد الرب فى السماء اذن نحن اماما شيئين
اذن ليسو واحد فلا يمكنك ان تقارن هذة بهذة
فهذة نقرة وهذة نقرة اخرى ويرجى الرد على ردى السابق


----------



## علي خطي الحبيب محمد (26 يناير 2007)

الأخ قمر الزمان........رديت ووفيت.

الي الاخوه المسيحيين...نحن حقا نحبكم ونتمني لكم الهدايه من الله...فنحن اسره واحده في وطن واحد والمسيحي هو جاري وزميلي وصديقي فكان واجب علينا النصح واظهار الحق...


----------



## monlove (26 يناير 2007)

موضوع شيق فعلا


----------



## علي خطي الحبيب محمد (26 يناير 2007)

الي الاخوه المسيحيين....

سأثبت لكم بأدله العقل فقط كيف ان الله لا ينبغي ان يثلث ولا ينبغي ايضا ان يظهر للبشر بصوره انسان او حتي بصورته الاهيه...

وذلك في مشاركات قادمه ان شاء الله...


----------



## قمر الزمان (26 يناير 2007)

ايها المدلسين كان لية مشاركة واتمسحت
دة دليل على ضعف حجتكم لو سمحتو رجعو مشاركتى تانى


----------



## kimo14th (26 يناير 2007)

الاخ قمر الزمان بالنسبه لصلب المسيح

اتحد اللاهوت مع الناسوت اتحاد بلا امتزاج

لو فمهت الجمله دى يبقى الموضوع خلص


----------



## قمر الزمان (26 يناير 2007)

انا مليش دعوة بالكلام دة انا كان لية مشاركة تعبت فى تنسيقها بتدمر العقيد النصرانية ومحدش رد عالية ومسحتو ردى اسمية اية ضعف فى الدين عندكم ولا خوف من الحق
طب طالما انتو عرفين الحق بتكتموة لية
اقرا توقيعى


----------



## Fadie (26 يناير 2007)

*انت ياللى اسمك قمر الزمان ياللى مش عارفلك انت واحد ولا واحدة عقيدة ايه يابنى اللى تدمرها؟*

*انت؟!*

*بجد بجد بجد انا مش لاقى كلام يوصف اللى حاسس بيه دلوقتى يعلم ربنا مش لاقى*

*اركن يابنى انت على جنب انت أخرك نسخ و لصق*

*الاخوة اجابوا و اوضحوا الرد على السؤال اى عبط هحذفه ماشى؟*


----------



## علي خطي الحبيب محمد (26 يناير 2007)

ملحوظه هامه جدا للمسيحيين......

ما اراه في هذا المنتدي يثير الدهشه..فعندما كتب قمر الزمان رساله قويه جدا تم مسحها لأنه لا رد لها من قبلكم وهي تثبت بطلان المسيحيه..فهذه الرساله الي المشرفين...لماذا تمسحوا مثل تلك الرسائل مع انه واضح جدا انها ليست قص ولصق...رأيتم الحق وتعاندون....ان كان خوفا من الاهل فالاهل سيتكوك وحيدا امام الله...ان كان خوفا من القس فلن ينفعك بشيئا امام الله...ان كان خوفا من الناس فالله احق ان تخشاه...انه مصيرك انت لا احد اخر هل ستجامل شخص بمقابل مصيرك؟؟؟انها لجنه ابدا او لنار ابدا...ارجو ان تقرأوا توقيع قمر الزمان عشرات المرات حتي تعوه جيدا....


----------



## Basilius (26 يناير 2007)

*اولا الاخ قمر الزمان 
ياريت تبقى اكثر ادبا و بلاش الاسلوب المنحط دة 
ثانيا لا تفسر و تتفلسف فيما لا علم لك بة 
قلنا ان الثلاثة اقانيم متحدوة و هي اوجة لصفات اللة الموجود بذاتة الناطق بكلمتة الحي بروحة 
اما قولك ان المسيح عندما كان مصلوب و كان الرب في السماء فنحن بهذا امام شيئين فهذا امر يخصك انت وحدك 
واكبر دليل على سفاهة التفكير هو توقيعك و الاية التي تفسرها على  مخيلتك وحدك 
لا تفتي فيما لا علم لك بة 
وكما تكيل يكال لك 
تقول انة عندما كان المسيح على الصليب و الرب في السماء اذن فنحن امام شيئين 
اذن فعلى كلامك يا سيد فاقول ان اللة بما انة موجود في كل مكان فنحن امام اشياء بعدد تلك الاماكن 
اللة غير محدود يا سيد و غير محدوديتة لا تتعارض مع وحدانيتة 
اما انك تقول ان الابن و الابن و الروح القدس و تمثل بهم  شخصا اذن يكونوا ثلاثة اشخاص 
هذا خاص بالالة فقط لانة غير محدود و في  نفس الوقت واحد 
الموضوع واضح جدا 
وساظل طوال حياتي و الى النفس الاخير اقول 
بسم الاب و الابن و الروح القدس الالة الواحد امين *​


----------



## Basilius (26 يناير 2007)

*استاذ على خطى الحبيب محمد 
سلام لك 
من فضلك لا تقول ان اللة لا ينبغي ان يظهر للبشر في صورة انسان 
لانة ظهر الى محمد في صورة انسان 
و مش بس كدة دة كان يصلي و يقول سبوح سبوح 
دي ملحوظة بسيطة و سوف لا ندخل في الاسلاميات 
فقط تنبية للمراجعة و التدقيق  في الدين 
سلام و نعمة *​


----------



## kimo14th (26 يناير 2007)

قمر الزمان قال:


> كارثة
> استاذ العزيز هذة نقرة وهذة نقرة
> استاذى العزيز انا اسمى محمود وممكن يدلعونى يقولولى يا حمادة هل اذن نحن اثنين فى واحد بالطبع هذة مجرد اسماء من اسماء الرسول
> وان كان غير ذالك فيوجد 99 رب لوجود اسماء الله الحسنى ولكنها اسماء
> ...



اولا بالنسبه للموضوع 
1+1+1=3

لان كل واحد من السابقين غير الاخر 

ولكن الاب هو الابن هو الروح القدس 
 من حيث الجوهر فالله هو الاب وهو الابن وهو الروح القدس 

الله فى المسيحيه هو روح 

هذه الروح او هذا الكيان هو الكلمه ( فى البدء كان الكلمه ) 

االكلمه اى العقل , النطق , الاراده 

والكلمه موجوده ( الله موجود طبعا ) 

وجود الكلمه هى الاب 

وكما ذكرت الله روح اى الروح القدس حيث ان الله حى لايموت 

اذن الاب والابن والروح القدس هى وجود الكلمه الحيه 

الثلاث كلمات دوال لنفس الجوهر 

ولذكرهم يجب وضع الواو .. هذا لا يعنى ان نجمعهم !!

ولكن اقنوميا اى من جهه العمل الثلاث اقانيم مختلفين 

فمثلا مدرس له اولاد 

المدرس هو نفسه الوالد من حيث كونهم نفس الشخص 

ولكن هذا الشخص كمدرس له اعمال مختلفه عن كونه والد لابناء .. اتمنى ان تكون وضحت
________________________________________

اما بالنسبه للسيد المسيح وهو مصلوب على الارض 

والرب فى السماء .. الله موجود فى كل مكان لايمكن ان نقصر وجوده فى مكان معين 

لان الله غير محدود ..


----------



## kimo14th (26 يناير 2007)

قمر الزمان قال:


> انا مليش دعوة بالكلام دة انا كان لية مشاركة تعبت فى تنسيقها بتدمر العقيد النصرانية ومحدش رد عالية ومسحتو ردى اسمية اية ضعف فى الدين عندكم ولا خوف من الحق
> طب طالما انتو عرفين الحق بتكتموة لية
> اقرا توقيعى



وانا عايز اساعدك فى تدمير العقيده النصرانيه 

اكتبى الموضوع بشكل مستقل دون اساءه ولن يحذف !!


----------



## قمر الزمان (26 يناير 2007)

فين ادلتك يا افادة 
وبعدين فى شيء اسمة القدرة والاجازة
يعنى الله سبحانة وتعالى عندة قدرة على انة يظهر فى اى شيء وفى اى مكان وفى اى وقت
لاكن الله منزة عن انة يظهر فى جسد او فى خروف او فى فرخة
انت طبعا فاهمنى
وبعدين يا اخى انا جاهل انت فهمنى ومتعلقش على توقيعى ان على الاقل بجيب حجات من الانجيل وعايز اتناقش فيها 
وانا فسرت على مزاجى فسرلى انت الصح بس بالممكن العقل يفهمة اكيد انت فاهمنى
وبلاش تعد تقلى بتاع قص ولصق لانى بعى تمام ما انقلة وبفكر فية كويس ولو شايف انة مش حقيقى مش هنقلة
وبعدين بقى لما انت كدة راجل فاهم او فى دينك وراجل تمام متيجى تناظرنى على البالتوك او على الماسنجر ها قلت اية تعالى
انا منتظرك


----------



## علي خطي الحبيب محمد (26 يناير 2007)

AVADA CADAVRA قال:


> *استاذ على خطى الحبيب محمد
> سلام لك
> من فضلك لا تقول ان اللة لا ينبغي ان يظهر للبشر في صورة انسان
> لانة ظهر الى محمد في صورة انسان
> ...



ارجو ذكر الحدث..


----------



## kimo14th (26 يناير 2007)

علي خطي الحبيب محمد قال:


> الي الاخوه المسيحيين....
> 
> سأثبت لكم بأدله العقل فقط كيف ان الله لا ينبغي ان يثلث ولا ينبغي ايضا ان يظهر للبشر بصوره انسان او حتي بصورته الاهيه...
> 
> وذلك في مشاركات قادمه ان شاء الله...



هاسالك سؤال 

هل يمكن تصور الله دون عقل , اى هل الله غير عاقل ؟؟ 

فى انتظار اجابتك .. 

واحييك صراحه على ادبك فى الحوار ..

سلام ونعمه


----------



## قمر الزمان (26 يناير 2007)

kimo14th قال:


> وانا عايز اساعدك فى تدمير العقيده النصرانيه
> 
> اكتبى الموضوع بشكل مستقل دون اساءه ولن يحذف !!



كتبت واكتر من نصفة اتمسح


----------



## kimo14th (26 يناير 2007)

قمر الزمان قال:


> فين ادلتك يا افادة
> وبعدين فى شيء اسمة القدرة والاجازة
> يعنى الله سبحانة وتعالى عندة قدرة على انة يظهر فى اى شيء وفى اى مكان وفى اى وقت
> لاكن الله منزة عن انة يظهر فى جسد او فى خروف او فى فرخة
> ...


ايه الاسلوب ده 

هو فرد عضلات مثلا 

هو يعنى حضرتك مينفعش تتكلم باسلوب هادىء محترم


----------



## kimo14th (26 يناير 2007)

قمر الزمان قال:


> كتبت واكتر من نصفة اتمسح



اه قرات فيه 

وفادى رد بس حضرتك حط النصوص نص نص عشان مفيش حاجه تتوه 

يعنى واحده واحده


----------



## قمر الزمان (26 يناير 2007)

kimo14th قال:


> ايه الاسلوب ده
> 
> هو فرد عضلات مثلا
> 
> هو يعنى حضرتك مينفعش تتكلم باسلوب هادىء محترم



لاوالله انا اتكلمت باحترام ودعيت الراجل عادى انت يمكن شايف اسلوبى قوى شوية بس الادارة لو شايفة ان فى خروج فى ردى تتفضل مشكورة تمسحة
زى مبتمسح الردود والمواضيع


----------



## قمر الزمان (26 يناير 2007)

kimo14th قال:


> اه قرات فيه
> 
> وفادى رد بس حضرتك حط النصوص نص نص عشان مفيش حاجه تتوه
> 
> يعنى واحده واحده




ياريت تطبق الكلام عليك وعلى اخواتك النصارى متعملوش موضوع فى ميت حديث والف اية
ابقو بردو كلمونا واحدة واحدة


----------



## Basilius (26 يناير 2007)

*سلام المسيح 
اعتقد اذا وضعت الاحاديث و الدلائل 
سوف ازعج المشرفين لان هذا القسم للمسيحيات فقط 
على العموم الدليل موجود هنا *http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13198&page=2


----------



## Basilius (26 يناير 2007)

قمر الزمان قال:


> فين ادلتك يا افادة
> وبعدين فى شيء اسمة القدرة والاجازة
> يعنى الله سبحانة وتعالى عندة قدرة على انة يظهر فى اى شيء وفى اى مكان وفى اى وقت
> لاكن الله منزة عن انة يظهر فى جسد او فى خروف او فى فرخة
> ...




بما انك تقول ان اللة منزة ان يظهر في جسد 
اذن محمد كان كاذبا 
ياريت تعقل كلامك و بلاش اسلوب الفرد دة 
لانة يبين معلوماتك و شخصيتك 
اهدى و تعقل ​


----------



## قمر الزمان (26 يناير 2007)

يا افادا عيب عليك حاول تفهم وتشرح لنفسك وافهم بالعقل الحديث البتتكلم علية وحطة هنا عشان نص الكلام باين والنص التانى مش واضح


----------



## Basilius (26 يناير 2007)

قمر الزمان قال:


> يا افادا عيب عليك حاول تفهم وتشرح لنفسك وافهم بالعقل الحديث البتتكلم علية وحطة هنا عشان نص الكلام باين والنص التانى مش واضح



*الكلام واضح جدا 
و من الكتب مش من عندي 
رد مفحم فعلا *​


----------



## علي خطي الحبيب محمد (26 يناير 2007)

kimo14th قال:


> هاسالك سؤال
> 
> هل يمكن تصور الله دون عقل , اى هل الله غير عاقل ؟؟
> 
> ...



 نحن لا نشبه لا نجسد الله ولا نصفه بأشياء صريحه ولا نفكر كيف هو شكل الله لأن ذلك يفوق قدرتنا العقليه علي الفهم...والدليل بسيط جدا...

كيف ان عقولنا لم تدرك نعم الله وخلقه ,فكيف لنا ان نفكر في ذات الله.


----------



## قمر الزمان (26 يناير 2007)

يا استاذ انا عارف انى لو قعدت افهمك من هنا للصبح مش هتصدق
طيب ابسطهالك تانى
انت قلت ان يسوع متحد وانهم 3 اقنيم ومتحدين
اذن يسوع هو الله صح
على حسب معتقدك
_ ورد في إنجيل يوحنا 1 : 18 : (( الله لم يره أحد قط ))

_ ما ورد في إنجيل يوحنا 5 : 37 : (( والآب نفسه الذي أرسلني يشهد لي لم تسمعوا صوته قط ولا أبصرتم هيئته 

ما ورد في رسالة يوحنا الأولى 4 : 12 (( الله لم ينظره أحد قط ))

_ ويقول بولس في 1 تيموثاوس 6 : 16 عن الله : (( الذي لم يره أحد ولا يقدر أن يراه ))

شفت ان يسوعمينفعش يتحد لانة مش الة لان الناس كانو شايفينو والرب لا يمكن ان يروة فهمت ولا نعيد تانى
يسوع مش اله ومينفعش يكون اله يارب تكون ا\قتنعت الان


----------



## kimo14th (26 يناير 2007)

قمر الزمان قال:


> ياريت تطبق الكلام عليك وعلى اخواتك النصارى متعملوش موضوع فى ميت حديث والف اية
> ابقو بردو كلمونا واحدة واحدة



انا لااشارك فى حوار الاديان الا نادرا


----------



## kimo14th (26 يناير 2007)

علي خطي الحبيب محمد قال:


> نحن لا نشبه لا نجسد الله ولا نصفه بأشياء صريحه ولا نفكر كيف هو شكل الله لأن ذلك يفوق قدرتنا العقليه علي الفهم...والدليل بسيط جدا...
> 
> كيف ان عقولنا لم تدرك نعم الله وخلقه ,فكيف لنا ان نفكر في ذات الله.



انت لم تعطينى اجابه 

( من خلال بعض ايات القران ارى ان لله يد وقدم .. اى مجسم ) 

منعا للتشتيت اعطنى معلومات على الخاص عن هذه النقطه ..

__________________________________________________

هل افهم من كلامك انك لا   تؤمن ان الله عاقل !!

رجاء اجابه صريحه


----------



## kimo14th (26 يناير 2007)

قمر الزمان قال:


> يا استاذ انا عارف انى لو قعدت افهمك من هنا للصبح مش هتصدق
> طيب ابسطهالك تانى
> انت قلت ان يسوع متحد وانهم 3 اقنيم ومتحدين
> اذن يسوع هو الله صح
> ...



تكمله  الايه ( الابن الوحيد الذى هو فى حضن الاب هو خبر )  ( وضع شده على ال خ )

بالفعل لم ير احدا الله الاب 

الابن ( المسيح ) خبر عنه 

فالمسيح هو الله المتجسد الذى اخلى ذاته ( لم يظهر فى بهائه ومجده ) 

اخذا صوره عبد بين الناس ليتم الفداء 

وده موضوع تانى


----------



## Basilius (26 يناير 2007)

ما ورد في إنجيل يوحنا 5 : 37 : (( والآب نفسه الذي أرسلني يشهد لي لم تسمعوا صوته قط ولا أبصرتم هيئته 

ما ورد في رسالة يوحنا الأولى 4 : 12 (( الله لم ينظره أحد قط ))

_ ويقول بولس في 1 تيموثاوس 6 : 16 عن الله : (( الذي لم يره أحد ولا يقدر أن يراه ))



*نعم نعم فذات اللة(الاب) لم يرها احدا قط الى الان 
لان لاهوت اللة لا يرى و غير محدود 
اما اعلان اللة عن ذاتة في كلمتة الابن و تجسدة للبشرية في شخص المسيح فقط راة كل من حولة 
و الحديث اللذي وضعتة يقول ان لذات اللة نفسة الغير محدود بما ان الاسلام  لا يؤمن بالتجسد لة صورة شاب 
فما الاقرب يا سيدي ؟ 
الاب و هو ذات اللة ووجودة اللذي لم يراة احد و انة غير محدود 
اما الابن وهو تجسد اللة و اخذة صورة بشر وهو الكلمة المعلنة للبشر فقد راة الناس 
و الايات تثبت نفسها و تؤيد بعضها *​


----------



## قمر الزمان (26 يناير 2007)

مش دة افادة اللماح الذكى النا اعرفة



> ما ورد في إنجيل يوحنا 5 : 37 : (( والآب نفسه الذي أرسلني يشهد لي لم تسمعوا صوته قط ولا أبصرتم هيئته



مختش بالك من حاجتين مش حاجة واحدة
الاب الذى ارسلنى
اذن يسوع رسول على حسب كلام ومقلش الاب الاقنوم الاول لاكن قال الاب بس

ولنا وقفة هنا هل يمكن ان يكون الراسل هو المرسل فى نفس الوقت نعم الله غير محدود والله موجود فى اى مكان وفى اى وقت ولاكن النص اوضح من الشمس يسوع يقول ارسلنمى اذن هناك فرق بين الاثنانا ولا كان من باب اولى ان يقول وقد جئت مكثلا او ارسلت نفسى او نزلت اليكم ولاكنة قال ارسلنى

وبعد كدة كمل وقال يشهد لي لم تسمعوا صوته قط ولا أبصرتم هيئته


وخلاصة الكلام لى سؤال وبعد ذالك نكمل
1 اين قال يسوع انا هو الله؟ 2  اين طلب يسوع العبادة؟ 3  اين قال يسوع انا الله الظاهر في الجسد؟  4- اين قال يسوع انا الله الابن؟5 اين قال يسوع انا الله الكلمة؟  7  اين قال يسوع انا الله الاقنوم الثاني؟


----------



## علي خطي الحبيب محمد (26 يناير 2007)

kimo14th قال:


> انت لم تعطينى اجابه
> 
> ( من خلال بعض ايات القران ارى ان لله يد وقدم .. اى مجسم )
> 
> ...



نعم بعض الايات تشير الي كف الرحمن وايه اخري تقول فكشف عن ساق....ولكن لا نفكر ما هو شكل الكف ولا الساق لأننا نعجز عن التفكير في هذه الامور....

اما عن موضوع العقل فكما اشرت من قبل... كما انها لم تذكر في القران وبالطبع ذات الله عز وجل ليست كتركيب البشر فلا يمكن ان اقول يوجد عقل او لا....فما ذكره الله فقط من صفاته هو الذي نعرفه ولا نفكر في بقيه الصفات كالعقل والقلب وما الي ذلك...لذلك لا يمكن  ان اعطيك اجابه لأني لا ادري وقد نهيانا عن التفكير في هذه الامور لأننا ام ولن ندركها....

ارجو ان يكون الجواب واضح...

اقبل تحياتي...


----------



## Basilius (26 يناير 2007)

قمر الزمان قال:


> مش دة افادة اللماح الذكى النا اعرفة
> 
> *انت لا تعرفني
> انا لا ذكي و لا لماح انا خاطىء و فاسد و يعوزني مجد اللة *
> ...


----------



## علي خطي الحبيب محمد (26 يناير 2007)

ارجو زياره هذا الموضوع الذي يتحدث عن الغيب والشهاده...
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=184440#post184440[/url[/COLOR][/SIZE][/CENTER]]​


----------



## HGeorge (27 يناير 2007)

علي خطي الحبيب محمد قال:


> هذا هو ختم رسول الله...اراد ألا يعلو اسما فوق اسم الله



الله رسول محمد؟؟؟؟ الله يسامحك و يسامح رسولك!!!


----------



## قمر الزمان (27 يناير 2007)

جميل يا افداة ردك مقنع الوى
بس على كدة ادم الة هو كمان
مش ادم نزل من السماء ولا نزل من اين؟؟؟؟
وخد عندك
نزول الشخص أو الكائن من السماء إلىالأرض لا يفيد إلـهيته لا من قريب ولا من بعيد، فكثير من الكائنات الملكوتية نزلت من السماء، كجبريل مثلا الذي كان ينزل من السماء إلى الأرض حاملا رسالات الله أو منفذا أمرا من أوامر الله عز و جل، كما أنه في كثير من الأحيان، هبطت بعض الملائكة إلى الأرض آخذة لباسا بشريا، كالملائكة الثلاثة، الذين جاؤوا لزيارة إبراهيم و بشارته ثم ذهبوا إلى لوط u ليطمئنوه حول نزول العذاب على قومه الفاسقين.
فأقصى ما يفيده مثل هذا النص، لو أخذ على معناه الحرفي، هو أن المسيح كان مخلوقا بالروح قبل أن يلد كإنسان على الأرض، ثم لما جاء وقته نزل بأمر الله إلى الأرض و ولد كسائر البشر بالجسد و الروح. فأين في هذا أي دليل على ألوهيته؟ !






وبعدين كلمة ابى النت بتتكلم عليها
احب اقلك حاجة
يسوع قال ايضا
ابى وابيكم الهى والاهكم

منهم آدم الذي قيل فيه: "آدم ابن الله" (لوقا 3/38).
وسليمان فقد جاء في سفر الأيام "هو يبني لي بيتاً …أنا أكون له أباً، وهو يكون لي ابناً" (الأيام (1)17/12-13).

ومثله قوله لداود " أنت ابني، أنا اليوم ولدتك " (المزمور 2/7)

كما سميت الملائكة أبناء الله "مثلَ الملائكةِ وهم أبناء الله " (لوقا 20/36).

وسمت النصوص أيضاً آخرين أبناء الله، أو ذكرت أن الله أبوهم ، ومع ذلك لا يقول النصارى بألوهيتهم. فالحواريون أبناء الله ، كما قال المسيح عنهم: " قولي لهم : إني أصعد إلى أبي وأبيكم وإلهي وإلهكم " (يوحنا 20/17).


وقال للتلاميذ أيضاً: " فكونوا أنتم كاملين، كما أن أباكم الذي في السماوات هو كامل" (متى 5/48).

وقوله :" أبوكم الذي في السماوات يهب خيرات للذين يسألونه" (متى 6/11)، فكان يوحنا يقول: " انظروا أية محبة أعطانا الآب حتى ندعى أولاد الله." (يوحنا(1) 3/1) 
بل واليهود كما في قول المسيح لليهود: "أنتم تعملون أعمال أبيكم.فقالوا له: إننا لم نولد من زنا. لنا أب واحد، وهو الله" (يوحنا 8/41).

كما يطلق هذا الإطلاق على الشرفاء والأقوياء من غير أن يفهم منه النصارى ولا غيرهم الألوهية الحقيقية "أن أبناء الله رأوا بنات الناس أنهن حسنات.فاتّخذوا لأنفسهم نساء من كل ما اختاروا.... إذ دخل بنو الله على بنات الناس وولدن لهم أولاداً. هؤلاء هم الجبابرة الذين منذ الدهر ذوو اسم" (التكوين 6/2).

ومن الممكن أن يعم كل شعب إسرائيل "يكون عدد بني إسرائيل كرمل البحر الذي لا يكال ولا يعدّ ويكون عوضاً عن أن يقال لهم: لستم شعبي، يقال لهم: " أبناء الله الحي" ( هوشع 1/10).

ونحوه: " لما كان إسرائيل غلاماً أحببته، ومن مصر دعوت ابني" (هوشع 11/1).

ومن ذلك أيضاً ما جاء في سفر الخروج عن جميع شعب " فتقول لفرعون هكذا: يقول الرب: إسرائيل ابني البكر. فقلت لك: أطلق ابني ليعبدني فأبيت" (الخروج 4/22) وخاطبهم داود قائلاً: "قدموا للرب يا أبناء الله، قدموا للرب مجداً وعزّاً" (المزمور 29/1)
ومثله قوله: "لأنه من في السماء يعادل الرب. من يشبه الرب بين أبناء الله" ( المزمور 89/6). 

وفي سفر أيوب: "كان ذات يوم أنه جاء بنو الله ليمثلوا أمام الرب "(أيوب 1/6).

وقال الإنجيل عنهم: "طوبى لصانعي السلام، لأنهم أبناء الله يُدعون" (متى 5/9).

وعليه فلا يمكن النصارى أن يجعلوا من النصوص المختصة بالمسيح أدلة على ألوهيته ثم يمنعوا إطلاق حقيقة اللفظ على آدم وسليمان و… وتخصيصهم المسيح بالمعنى الحقيقي يحتاج إلى مرجح لا يملكونه.




والمعنى المقصود للبنوة في كل ما قيل عن المسيح وغيره إنما هو معنى مجازي بمعنى حبيب الله أو مطيع الله.

لذلك قال مرقس وهو يحكي عبارة قائد المائة الذي شاهد المصلوب وهو يموت فقال:"حقاً كان هذا الإنسان ابن الله " (مرقس 15/39).

ولما حكى لوقا القصة نفسها أبدل العبارة بمرادفها فقال:"بالحقيقة كان هذا الإنسان باراً" (لوقا 23/47).

ومثل هذا الاستخدام وقع من يوحنا حين تحدث عن أولاد الله فقال:"وأما كل الذين قبلوه فأعطاهم سلطاناً أن يصيروا : أولاد الله. أي المؤمنين باسمه" (يوحنا 1/12).

ومثله يقول :"الذي يسمع كلام الله من الله" (يوحنا 8/47).

و مثل هذه الإطلاق المجازي للبنوة معهود في الكتب المقدسة التي تحدثت عن أبناء الشيطان، وأبناء الدهر (الدنيا)…(انظر يوحنا 8/44، لوقا 16/8).
وأما المعنى الحقيقي للبنوة فقد نطقت به الشياطين، فانتهرها المسيح، ففي إنجيل لوقا " كانت شياطين أيضاً تخرج من كثيرين وهي تصرخ وتقول: أنت المسيح ابن الله. فانتهرهم ولم يدعهم يتكلمون لأنهم عرفوه أنه


----------



## kimo14th (27 يناير 2007)

قمر الزمان قال:


> مش دة افادة اللماح الذكى النا اعرفة
> 
> 
> 
> ...


نحن نؤمن ان الاب ارسل كلمته 
المسيح مرسل من الاب 
وهذا هو الاختلاف الاقنومى بين الاب والابن وليس الجوهرى 

وهذه الارساليه كما يشرحها الاباء الاولين كارسال الشمس لاشعتها ونورها 

دون انفصال او تجزىء 
_______________________________________________


قمر الزمان قال:


> ولنا وقفة هنا هل يمكن ان يكون الراسل هو المرسل فى نفس الوقت نعم الله غير محدود والله موجود فى اى مكان وفى اى وقت ولاكن النص اوضح من الشمس يسوع يقول ارسلنمى اذن هناك فرق بين الاثنانا ولا كان من باب اولى ان يقول وقد جئت مكثلا او ارسلت نفسى او نزلت اليكم ولاكنة قال ارسلنى



ذكرت ان الاب ارسل الابن وهذا اختلاف اقنومى .. اى ان الراسل غير المرسل اقنوميا 

ولكن جوهريا هم واحد .... ( انا والاب واحد ) 





قمر الزمان قال:


> وخلاصة الكلام لى سؤال وبعد ذالك نكمل
> 1 اين قال يسوع انا هو الله؟ 2  اين طلب يسوع العبادة؟ 3  اين قال يسوع انا الله الظاهر في الجسد؟  4- اين قال يسوع انا الله الابن؟5 اين قال يسوع انا الله الكلمة؟  7  اين قال يسوع انا الله الاقنوم الثاني؟



1- انا والاب واحد ,, قبل ابراهيم انا كائن 

2- لم يطلبها نصا ولكن نفذت فعليا 
عندما اتى المسيح للتلاميذ ماشيا على البحر 

وكان البحر هائجا وطلب المسيح من بطرس ان يتقدم ويمشى على البحر ان كان مؤمنا انه هو 

فسار بطرس ولكن رؤيته للامواج جعلته يخاف فسقط وكاد يغرق 

فاوقف المسيح هياج البحر بسلطان لاهوته ( المسيطر على الطبيعه والكون ) 

فقال التلاميذ  بالحقيقه انت ابن الله وسجدوا له 
 الاصحاح 14 الاعداد من25 الى 33 من انجيل القديس متى البشير 

ملحوظه : من اقوال المسيح ( للرب الهك تسجدواياه وحده تعبد )


----------



## kimo14th (27 يناير 2007)

علي خطي الحبيب محمد قال:


> نعم بعض الايات تشير الي كف الرحمن وايه اخري تقول فكشف عن ساق....ولكن لا نفكر ما هو شكل الكف ولا الساق لأننا نعجز عن التفكير في هذه الامور....
> 
> اما عن موضوع العقل فكما اشرت من قبل... كما انها لم تذكر في القران وبالطبع ذات الله عز وجل ليست كتركيب البشر فلا يمكن ان اقول يوجد عقل او لا....فما ذكره الله فقط من صفاته هو الذي نعرفه ولا نفكر في بقيه الصفات كالعقل والقلب وما الي ذلك...لذلك لا يمكن  ان اعطيك اجابه لأني لا ادري وقد نهيانا عن التفكير في هذه الامور لأننا ام ولن ندركها....
> 
> ...



اذن الله فى الاسلام مجسم ولكن لا تعرف كيف او الشكل 
______________________

انا سالتك هل تؤمن ان الله عاقل .. مقلتش ان ليه عقل  brain يعنى 

_______________________________


----------



## قمر الزمان (27 يناير 2007)

> انا والاب واحد




العجب من النصارى انهم يستدلون من قول المسيح (انا والآب واحد) على ألوهيته مع ان هذه العبارة جاءت ضمن محاورة جرت بين المسيح واليهود وهذه المحاورة من شأنها تسقط تماما ادعائهم بألوهية المسيح :
أولاً : عندما قال المسيح لليهود في الفقرة الثلاثين من الاصحاح العاشر من إنجيل يوحنا : (( أَنَا وَالآبُ واحد )) أنكر عليه اليهود هذا القول وسارعوا لرجمه بالحجارة ، فعرفهم المسيح وجه خطأهم في الفهم بأن هذه العبارة لا تقتضي ألوهيته وبين لهم أن استعمال اللفظ على سبيل المجاز وليس على حقيقته وإلا لزم منهم أن يكونوا كلهم آلهه !
تأمل معي أيها القارىء الكريم في نص المحاورة بين المسيح واليهود بعد أن قال لهم (( أنا والآب واحد )) :
(( فتناول الْيَهُودُ، أيضاً حِجَارَةً لِيَرْجُمُوهُ. فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: أَرَيْتُكُمْ أَعْمَالاًصَالِحَةً كَثِيرَةً مِنْ عِنْدِ أَبِي، فَبِسَبَبِ أَيِّ عَمَلٍ مِنْهَا تَرْجُمُونَنِي؟» فأجابه اليهود قائلين : ليس من أجل الاعمال الحسنة نرجمك ولكن لأجل التجديف ، وإذ أنت إنسان تجعل نفسك إلهاً فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَلَيْسَ مَكْتُوباً فِي شَرِيعَتِكُمْ: أَنَا قُلْتُ إِنَّكُمْ آلِهَةٌ ؟ فَإِذَا كَانَتِ الشَّرِيعَةُ تَدْعُو أُولئِكَ الَّذِينَ نَزَلَتْ إِلَيْهِمْ كَلِمَةُ اللهِ آلِهَةً وَالْكِتَابُ لاَ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يُنْقَضَ فَهَلْ تَقُولُونَ لِمَنْ قَدَّسَهُ الآبُ وَبَعَثَهُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ: أَنْتَ تُجَدِّفُ، لأَنِّي قُلْتُ: أَنَا ابْنُ اللهِ ؟
لا شك عزيزي القارىء أن معنى هذه المحاورة أن اليهود فهموا خطأ من قول المسيح : (( أنا والآب واحد )) إنه يدعي الالوهية فأرادوا لذلك أن ينتقموا منه ، ويرجموه ، فرد عليهم المسيح خطأهم ، وسوء فهمهم بأن هذه العبارة لا تستدعي ألوهيته ، لآن ( آساف ) قديماً أطلق على القضاة أنهم آلهه ، بقوله الثابت في المزمور الثاني والثمانين الفقرة السادسة [82 : 6 ] : (( أنا قلت : إنكم آلهه ، وبنو العلي كلكم )) .
ولم يفهم أحد من هذه العبارة تأليه هؤلاء القضاة ، ولكن المعنى المسوغ لإطلاق لفظ آلهه عليهم أنهم أعطوا سلطاناً أن يأمروا ويتحكموا ويقضوا باسم الله .
وبموجب هذا المنطق السهل الذي شرحه المسيح لليهود ، ساغ للمسيح أن يعبر عن نفسه بمثل ما عبر به آساف عن أولئك القضاة الذين صارت إليهم كلمة الله .


> قبل ابراهيم انا كائن



الرد على هذا الاستدلال :
أولاً : ان اللفظة اليونانية لقوله ( انا كائن ) هى " ego eimi" ( ايجو ايمى ) والسؤال هو : 
هل كل من يقول ايجو ايمى يصبح اله ؟؟؟؟ 
اذن الملاك جبريل هو إله أيضا إذ يقول عنه النص فى لوقا 1 : 19 : " فاجاب الملاك وقال له انا جبرائيل الواقف قدام الله وأرسلت لاكلمك وابشرك بهذا . " 
الكاتب هنا استعمل نفس اللفظة التى يتمسك بها النصارى " ايجو ايمي " فهل يعنى هذا ان الملاك جبريل اله هو ايضا.
مثال آخر من اعمال الرسل 10 : 21 : " فنزل بطرس الى الرجال الذين أرسلوا اليه من قبل كرنيليوس وقال ها انا الذي تطلبونه. ما هو السبب الذي حضرتم لاجله. " 
نفس اللفظة يستعملها بطرس فهل ممكن ان نعتبر بطرس هو ايضا اله ؟ 
مثال ثالث فى حكاية الاعمى الذى ابصر فى يوحنا 9 : 8 - 9 " فالجيران والذين كانوا يرونه قبلا انه كان اعمى قالوا أليس هذا هو الذي كان يجلس ويستعطي .9 آخرون قالوا هذا هو .وآخرون انه يشبهه .واما هو فقال اني انا هو . 10 فقالوا له كيف انفتحت عيناك " .
الاعمى يقول انى انا هو ( انا الكائن ايجو ايمي ) 
الاعمى وبطرس والملاك جبريل كلهم على اساس كلام البابا ممكن ان نعتبرهم ارباب و بديهى لا يمكن ربطهم باللفظة نفسها فى الخروج .
نتمنى ان تكون الصورة قد اتضحت الان ولاحظ اننا نشير الى اللفظة اليونانية فى الاصل لا الترجمة العربية .
ثانيا : إن صح ما ذكره يوحنا ونسبه للمسيح عليه السلام من قوله : ((قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن ))فإن هذا القول لا يفيد في ألوهية المسيح بشيء ولا كونه الأقنوم الثاني من الثالوث الوثني ، وإنما يعني أنه في علم الله الأزلي أن الله جل جلاله سيخلق المسيح بعد خلق إبراهيم وموسى وداود وسليمان وزكريا ويحيى .ففي علم الله الأزلي متى سيخلق المسيح وكل الانبياء وذلك قبل خلق إبراهيم وسائر الانبياء . لأن الله جلت قدرته إن لم يكن عالماً ، لكان ذلك نقصاً في حق الإله والنقص محال على الله عز وجل .


----------



## قمر الزمان (27 يناير 2007)

> فقال التلاميذ بالحقيقه انت ابن الله وسجدوا له
> الاصحاح 14 الاعداد من25 الى 33 من انجيل القديس متى البشير



لقد جاء في الكتاب المقدس في كثير من نصوصه ذكر سجود البشر للأنبياء و أحيانا سجود النبي للنبي بل حتى أحيانا سجود الأنبياء للبشر ، مما يؤكد أنه في عرف الكتاب المقدس لا يعتبر السجود عبادة محضة خاصة بالله ، بل هو أعم من ذلك ، فقد يكون عبادة ، و قد يكون مجرد خضوع واحترام للمسجود له ، و بالتالي في هذه الحالة الأخيرة يجوز أداؤه لغير الله . و ليس هذا خاصاً بالكتاب المقدس بل أثبت القرآن أيضا ذلك الأمر في قصصه عن الأمم السابقة ، فكل مسلم يعرف أن الله تعالى أمر الملائكة بالسجود لآدم ، و يعرف قصة سجود أبوي يوسف و إخوته الأحد عشر ليوسف كما في سورة يوسف. لكن دعنا الآن نذكر الشواهد من الكتاب المقدس :
( 1 ) جاء في سفر التكوين [ 23 : 7 ] ما نصه : (( فقام إبراهيم و سجد لشعب الأرض لبني حث )) وفي الفقرة 12 من نفس الإصحاح نجد ما نصه : (( و سجد إبراهيم أمام شعب الأرض ))
( 2 ) و جاء في سفر التكوين [ 33 : 3 ـ 7 ] : أن يعقوب سجد و نساؤه و أولاده لعيسو عندما التقوا به .
( 3 ) و في سفر التكوين أيضا [ 42 : 6 ] ، [ 43 : 26 ، 28] : أن إخوة يوسف سجدوا له.
( 4 ) و ورد في سفر التكوين أيضا [ 48 : 12 ] : أن يوسف سجد أمام وجه أبيه.
( 5 ) و في سفر الخروج [ 18 : 7 ] : أن موسى خرج لاستقبال حميه و سجد و قبله.
( 6 ) و في سفر صموئيل الأول [ 24 : 8 ، 9 ] : أن داود : (( نادى وراء شاول قائلا يا سيدي الملك ، فلما التفت شاول إلى وراءه ، خر داود على وجهه إلى الأرض و سجد ))
( 7 ) و في سفر صموئيل الأول أيضا [25 : 23 ، 24] ما نصه : (( و لما رأت أبيجائيل داود أسرعت و نزلت عن الحمار و سقطت أمام داود على وجهها و سجدت إلى الأرض و سقطت على نعليه و قالت: علي أنا يا سيدي هذا الذنب و دع أمتك تتكلم... ))
( 8 ) و في سفر الملوك الأول [ 1 : 16 ] : (( فخرت بششبع و سجدت للملك داود )).
( 9 ) وفي سفر الملوك الأول أيضا ِ[ 1 : 22 ، 23 ] ما نصه : (( و بينما هي تتكلم مع الملك إذ وصل ناثان النبي . فأخبروا الملك ( داود ) قائلين هو ذا ناثان النبي . فدخل إلى أمام الملك (داود) و سجد للملك على وجهه إلى الأرض ))

وتتحدث الأناجيل عن سجود بعض معاصري المسيح له، ويرون في سجودهم له دليل ألوهيته واستحقاقه للعبادة، فقد سجد له أب الفتاة النازفة " فيما هو يكلمهم بهذا إذا رئيس قد جاء، فسجد له " (متى 9/18)، كما سجد له الأبرص "إذا أبرص قد جاء وسجد له "(متى 8/2)، وسجد له المجوس في طفولته " فخروا وسجدوا له، ثم فتحوا كنوزهم " ( متى 2/11 ). 

فيما رفض بطرس سجود كرنيليوس له، وقال له : "قم أنا أيضاً إنسان" (أعمال 10/25)، فقد اعتبر السجود نوعاً من العبادة لا ينبغي إلا لله، وعليه يرى النصارى في رضا المسيح بالسجود له دليلاً على أنه كان إلهاً.

ولا ريب أن السجود مظهر من مظاهر العبادة، لكنه لا يعني بالضرورة أن كل سجود عبادة، فمن السجود ما هو للتبجيل والتعظيم فحسب، فقد سجد يعقوب وأزواجه وبنيه لعيسو بن إسحاق حين لقائه " وأما هو فاجتاز قدامهم، وسجد إلى الأرض سبع مرات، حتى اقترب إلى أخيه.. فاقتربت الجاريتان هما وأولادهما وسجدتا، ثم اقتربت ليئة أيضاً وأولادها وسجدوا. وبعد ذلك اقترب يوسف وراحيل، وسجدا " (التكوين 33/3-7).

كما سجد موسى عليه السلام لحماه حين جاء من مديان لزيارته "فخرج موسى لاستقبال حميه، وسجد، وقبّله" (خروج 18/7)، وسجد إخوة يوسف تبجيلاً لا عبادة لأخيهم يوسف " أتى إخوة يوسف، وسجدوا له بوجوههم إلى الأرض" (التكوين 42/6)، واستمرت هذه العادة عند بني إسرائيل " وبعد موت يهوياداع جاء رؤساء يهوذا، وسجدوا للملك " (الأيام (2) 24/7).

وكل هذه الصور وغيرها لا تفيد أكثر من الاحترام، وعليه يحمل سجود من سجد للمسيح، فيما كان رفض بولس وبطرس لسجود الوثنيين لهما بسبب أن مثل هؤلاء قد يكون سجودهم من باب العبادة، لا التعظيم، خاصة أنهم يرون معجزات التلاميذ، فقد يظنونهم آلهة لما يرونه من أعاجيبهم.


----------



## kimo14th (27 يناير 2007)

قمر الزمان قال:


> العجب من النصارى انهم يستدلون من قول المسيح (انا والآب واحد) على ألوهيته مع ان هذه العبارة جاءت ضمن محاورة جرت بين المسيح واليهود وهذه المحاورة من شأنها تسقط تماما ادعائهم بألوهية المسيح :
> أولاً : عندما قال المسيح لليهود في الفقرة الثلاثين من الاصحاح العاشر من إنجيل يوحنا : (( أَنَا وَالآبُ واحد )) أنكر عليه اليهود هذا القول وسارعوا لرجمه بالحجارة ، فعرفهم المسيح وجه خطأهم في الفهم بأن هذه العبارة لا تقتضي ألوهيته وبين لهم أن استعمال اللفظ على سبيل المجاز وليس على حقيقته وإلا لزم منهم أن يكونوا كلهم آلهه !
> تأمل معي أيها القارىء الكريم في نص المحاورة بين المسيح واليهود بعد أن قال لهم (( أنا والآب واحد )) :
> (( فتناول الْيَهُودُ، أيضاً حِجَارَةً لِيَرْجُمُوهُ. فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: أَرَيْتُكُمْ أَعْمَالاًصَالِحَةً كَثِيرَةً مِنْ عِنْدِ أَبِي، فَبِسَبَبِ أَيِّ عَمَلٍ مِنْهَا تَرْجُمُونَنِي؟» فأجابه اليهود قائلين : ليس من أجل الاعمال الحسنة نرجمك ولكن لأجل التجديف ، وإذ أنت إنسان تجعل نفسك إلهاً فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَلَيْسَ مَكْتُوباً فِي شَرِيعَتِكُمْ: أَنَا قُلْتُ إِنَّكُمْ آلِهَةٌ ؟ فَإِذَا كَانَتِ الشَّرِيعَةُ تَدْعُو أُولئِكَ الَّذِينَ نَزَلَتْ إِلَيْهِمْ كَلِمَةُ اللهِ آلِهَةً وَالْكِتَابُ لاَ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يُنْقَضَ فَهَلْ تَقُولُونَ لِمَنْ قَدَّسَهُ الآبُ وَبَعَثَهُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ: أَنْتَ تُجَدِّفُ، لأَنِّي قُلْتُ: أَنَا ابْنُ اللهِ ؟
> ...



طب واحده واحده عشان نشرح 

المسيح قال انا والاب واحد 

راح   اليهود ارادوا ان يرجموه ليه ليس لاعمال ولكن لتجديف 

( فهو انسان ويعادل نفسه بالله ) اذن انا والاب واحد كما فهم اليهود = المساواه بالله 

المسيح استنكر !! ماالذى استنكره المسيح 

هل استنكر فهمهم انه الله ام استنكر فهمهم بان ماقاله تجديف 

فالمسيح قال ان القضاه ( من نزلت عليهم كلمه الله ) اطلق عليهم الهه 

فمابالك بمن قدسه وارسله الاب ( الاب ها ) تقولون انى اجدف !! لانى قلت انى ابن الله 

هل ذكر اليهود لفظ ابن الله .. ( لفظ ابن الله = انا والاب واحد )

ركز معايا 

اليهود : تجدف لانك تساوى نفسك بالله 

المسيح : اجدف لانى قلت انى ابن الله 

المسيح لم يستنكر فهمهم انه الله ولكن استنكر اعتبارهم لهذا انه تجديف 

على فكره ردك ده كنت بناقش واحد تانى على نفس النقطه وكتبلى نفس الرد ....
____________________________________________________


قمر الزمان قال:


> الرد على هذا الاستدلال :
> أولاً : ان اللفظة اليونانية لقوله ( انا كائن ) هى " ego eimi" ( ايجو ايمى ) والسؤال هو :
> هل كل من يقول ايجو ايمى يصبح اله ؟؟؟؟
> اذن الملاك جبريل هو إله أيضا إذ يقول عنه النص فى لوقا 1 : 19 : " فاجاب الملاك وقال له انا جبرائيل الواقف قدام الله وأرسلت لاكلمك وابشرك بهذا . "
> ...



اقول ايه بس ايه علاقه الكلام اللى سيادتك كتباه باللى انا قلته 
وهل حضرتك قراتى الموقف اللى قيل فيه هذا الكلام من اساسه 

وهل انا قلت ان كلمه انا كائن فقط تعتبر دليل الالوهيه ام الموقف الذى قيلت فيه 

الرد اللى فات نسخ ولصق وردك ده بردو كده 

انا بحاورك ولا بحاور مين بالظبط ؟؟!!

نعود للموقف فى انجيل معلمنا يوحنا اصحاح 8 اعداد من 56 الى 59

( ابوكم ابراهيم تهلل ان يرى يومى فراى وفرح . فقال اليهود ليس لك خمسون سنه بعد افرايت 
ابراهيم , قال لهم يسوع الحق الحق اقول لكم من قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن , فرفعوا حجاره ليرجموه , اما يسوع اختفى وخرج من الهيكل مجتازا فى وسطهم ومضى هكذا ) 

من قبل ان يكون ابراهيم هو كائن 

لم يقل كان بل كائن خاليه من اى تعبيرات زمنيه دليل كينونته فى كل زمان 
وحتى قبل ابراهيم .... فماذا تفهم من هذا ولماذا رفع اليهود حجاره ليرجموه ؟؟


----------



## kimo14th (27 يناير 2007)

قمر الزمان قال:


> لقد جاء في الكتاب المقدس في كثير من نصوصه ذكر سجود البشر للأنبياء و أحيانا سجود النبي للنبي بل حتى أحيانا سجود الأنبياء للبشر ، مما يؤكد أنه في عرف الكتاب المقدس لا يعتبر السجود عبادة محضة خاصة بالله ، بل هو أعم من ذلك ، فقد يكون عبادة ، و قد يكون مجرد خضوع واحترام للمسجود له ، و بالتالي في هذه الحالة الأخيرة يجوز أداؤه لغير الله . و ليس هذا خاصاً بالكتاب المقدس بل أثبت القرآن أيضا ذلك الأمر في قصصه عن الأمم السابقة ، فكل مسلم يعرف أن الله تعالى أمر الملائكة بالسجود لآدم ، و يعرف قصة سجود أبوي يوسف و إخوته الأحد عشر ليوسف كما في سورة يوسف. لكن دعنا الآن نذكر الشواهد من الكتاب المقدس :
> ( 1 ) جاء في سفر التكوين [ 23 : 7 ] ما نصه : (( فقام إبراهيم و سجد لشعب الأرض لبني حث )) وفي الفقرة 12 من نفس الإصحاح نجد ما نصه : (( و سجد إبراهيم أمام شعب الأرض ))
> ( 2 ) و جاء في سفر التكوين [ 33 : 3 ـ 7 ] : أن يعقوب سجد و نساؤه و أولاده لعيسو عندما التقوا به .
> ( 3 ) و في سفر التكوين أيضا [ 42 : 6 ] ، [ 43 : 26 ، 28] : أن إخوة يوسف سجدوا له.
> ...



كل ماذكرتيه من امثله هى من العهد القديم 

وشائع جدا فى العهد القديم مثل هذه الاشياء 

ولا تقتضى العبوديه 

ولكن العهد الجديد والذى جاء بتعاليم المسيح واقواله الغى مثل هذه الافعال 

ويكفى ( مكتوب للرب الهك تسجد واياه وحده تعبد ) 

فمثلا ذكرتى : ان فيما رفض بطرس سجود كرنيليوس له، وقال له : "قم أنا أيضاً إنسان" (أعمال 10/25)، فقد اعتبر السجود نوعاً من العبادة لا ينبغي إلا لله، وعليه يرى النصارى في رضا المسيح بالسجود له دليلاً على أنه كان إلهاً.

اذا كان بطرس تلميذ المسيح رفض مثل هذا التصرف فما بالك بمعلمه 

القدوه والمرسل من الله ( حسب اعتقادك والذى كان يصنع العجائب ) اما كان ينبغى ان ينتهرهم لمثل هذا الفعل !!


----------



## kimo14th (27 يناير 2007)

قمر الزمان قال:


> جميل يا افداة ردك مقنع الوى
> بس على كدة ادم الة هو كمان
> مش ادم نزل من السماء ولا نزل من اين؟؟؟؟
> وخد عندك
> ...



1- ادم لم ينزل من السماء لانه كان فى جنه عدن  على الارض ثم طرد منها 
2- كل مااوردتيه من امثله على بنوتنا لله هى صحيحه 

( فى العهد القديم ذكر البنوات له تفسيره الخاص ساورده لك فى رابط ) 

http://www.truth-way.com/vb/showthread.php?t=525

( فى العهد الجديد دعينا ابناء الله اى المؤمنين باسمه 
 وهى بنوه بالتبنى فنحن عبيد الله ولكن الله يتعامل معنا كابناء له ) 

اما بنوه المسيح لله فهى مختلفه  تماما ( ابى وابيكم .. لماذا لم يقل المسيح ابينا ؟) 

والدليل : هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد  لكى لايهلك 

من يؤمن به  بل تكون له الحياه الابديه 

خدى بالك من كلمه الوحيد 

- فى انجيل معلمنا يوحنا اصحاح 5 ( 17-18) 
فاجابهم يسوع ابى يعمل حتى الان وانا اعمل , فمن اجل هذا ( هذا ) كان اليهود يطلبون اكثر ان يقتلوه لانه لم ينقض السبت فقط بل قال ايضا ان الله ابوه معادلا نفسه بالله 

اذن المسيح قال لهم ( ابى ) يعمل ....
فطلبوا ان يرجموه لماذا ؟ لانه قال ان الله ابوه 
طب مافى العهد القديم والجديد بنوات كتير ... ليه البنوه دى طلبوا ان يرجموه 

لان بنوته للاب تساوى معادلته لله كما فى النص ..

فبنوه المسيح للاب هى بالطبيعه فهو من نفس طبيعه الاب فهو والاب واحد 

وهو الله


----------



## Basilius (27 يناير 2007)

_*العجيب من المسلم 
انة يفضح جهلة و حماقة من لقنة هذا الكلام 
اليس انت هذا الشخص يا سيد قمر الومان اللذي قلت في حوار الاديان 
لا تفسروا القران على هواكم و هناك تفاسيرة و اريد ارقام  الصفحات للتفاسير و الاحاديث 
لماذا تنتقدون الكتاب فقط بالنصوص التي تدل على عدم وعيكم و جهلكم ؟
لماذا لا تاتي بتفاسير كل نص تقولة يا سيد 
هل لك علم بالتفاسير المعتمدة للكتاب المقدس ؟ ام لا ؟ 
بتقولوا ما تفسروش القران على مزاجكم و بتفسروا انتم الانجيل على *_​هواكم و حماقة من لقنكم


----------



## Basilius (27 يناير 2007)

*دليلك ان ادم كان في السماء ؟ او نزل من السماء ؟
دليلك ان المسيح مخلوق مثل ادم ؟ *​


----------



## Basilius (27 يناير 2007)

الكلام التالي هو كلام العلامةقمر الزمان  او الناقل من انسان احمق مزور لا يفقة في الانجيل شيئا ولا يستطيع الاتيان بتفاسيرة لانة احمق جاهل 
أولاً : ان اللفظة اليونانية لقوله ( انا كائن ) هى " ego eimi" ( ايجو ايمى ) والسؤال هو : 
هل كل من يقول ايجو ايمى يصبح اله ؟؟؟؟ 
اذن الملاك جبريل هو إله أيضا إذ يقول عنه النص فى لوقا 1 : 19 : " فاجاب الملاك وقال له انا جبرائيل الواقف قدام الله وأرسلت لاكلمك وابشرك بهذا . " 
الكاتب هنا استعمل نفس اللفظة التى يتمسك بها النصارى " ايجو ايمي " فهل يعنى هذا ان الملاك جبريل اله هو ايضا.
مثال آخر من اعمال الرسل 10 : 21 : " فنزل بطرس الى الرجال الذين أرسلوا اليه من قبل كرنيليوس وقال ها انا الذي تطلبونه. ما هو السبب الذي حضرتم لاجله. " 
نفس اللفظة يستعملها بطرس فهل ممكن ان نعتبر بطرس هو ايضا اله ؟ 
مثال ثالث فى حكاية الاعمى الذى ابصر فى يوحنا 9 : 8 - 9 " فالجيران والذين كانوا يرونه قبلا انه كان اعمى قالوا أليس هذا هو الذي كان يجلس ويستعطي .9 آخرون قالوا هذا هو .وآخرون انه يشبهه .واما هو فقال اني انا هو . 10 فقالوا له كيف انفتحت عيناك " .
الاعمى يقول انى انا هو ( انا الكائن ايجو ايمي ) 
الاعمى وبطرس والملاك جبريل كلهم على اساس كلام البابا ممكن ان نعتبرهم ارباب و بديهى لا يمكن ربطهم باللفظة نفسها فى الخروج .
نتمنى ان تكون الصورة قد اتضحت الان ولاحظ اننا نشير الى اللفظة اليونانية فى الاصل لا الترجمة العربية .
ثانيا : إن صح ما ذكره يوحنا ونسبه للمسيح عليه السلام من قوله : ((قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن ))فإن هذا القول لا يفيد في ألوهية المسيح بشيء ولا كونه الأقنوم الثاني من الثالوث الوثني ، وإنما يعني أنه في علم الله الأزلي أن الله جل جلاله سيخلق المسيح بعد خلق إبراهيم وموسى وداود وسليمان وزكريا ويحيى .ففي علم الله الأزلي متى سيخلق المسيح وكل الانبياء وذلك قبل خلق إبراهيم وسائر الانبياء . لأن الله جلت قدرته إن لم يكن عالماً ، لكان ذلك نقصاً في حق الإله والنقص محال على الله عز وجل .


*لماذا لا تاتي بتفاسير الاباء لهذا الكلام بدل من الاجتهاد الشخصي يا استاذ يا من تدعي العلم 
يبقى بعد كدة لما نيجي نتناقش في القران ساكلمك في الايات فقط و لا ااتي بالتفاسير الاسلامية ساتي باجتهادي و بالطبع تتكلم انت و تقول لماذا لا تاتي بالتفاسير ؟؟؟؟
قمر الزمان   لما تحب تتكلم في الانجيل هات الحجة بدليل من كتب مسيحية للنص مش من تفسير الاحمق الجاهل اليعفوري اللذي نقلت منة هذا الكلام 
هذا الشخص في قمة الجبن و الغباء و ينساقوا وراء كلامة 


تقول فاجاب لة الملاك و قال انا جبرائيل ؟؟ اين لفظ  انا الكائن يا محترم ؟
هل انا جبرائيل معناها ايجو ايمي ايها الكاتب الاحمق اليعفوري ؟؟؟؟
έγώ ειμί   او  Ego eimi   معناها انا الكائن و ليس  انا جبرائيل يا ايها الكاتب الاحمق 
اين لفظ انا الكائن هنا ؟؟؟؟؟ 

وفي كل ما كتبتة اين قيل لفظ انا الكائن ؟؟؟؟؟


وهذا القول يعني حرفياً " أنا أكون " و " الكائن " وباليونانية " Ego eimi ـ έγώ ειμί ـI Am  " . وهو هنا يستخدم نفس التعبير الذي عبَّر به اللَّه عن نفسه عندما ظهر لموسي النبيّ في العلِّيقة وعندما سأله موسي عن اسمه فقال " أَهْيَهِ الَّذِي أَهْيَهْ " (وَمَعْنَاهُ أَنَا الْكَائِنُ الدَّائِمُ) . وَأَضَافَ : " هَكَذَا تَقُولُ لِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ : " أَهْيَهْ (أَنَا الْكَائِنُ) ، هُوَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي إِلَيْكُمْ " . " وَقَالَ أَيْضاً لِمُوسَى : " هَكَذَا تَقُولُ لِشَعْبِ إِسْرَائِيلَ : إِنَّ الرَّبَّ « يهوه ـ الكَائِنَ " إِلهَ آبَائِكُمْ ، إِلَهَ إبْرَاهِيمَ وَإسْحقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ قَدْ أَرْسَلَنِي إِلَيْكُمْ . هَذَا هُوَ اسْمِي إِلَى اْلأَبَدِ ، وَهُوَ الاسْمُ الَّذِي أُدْعَى بِهِ مِنْ جِيلٍ إِلَى جِيلٍ " (خر 3/14-15).  أي أنَّ الرب يسوع المسيح يُعطي لنفسه نفس الاسم الذي عبَّر به اللَّه عن نفسه " أنا الكائن الدائم ـ الكائن الذي يكون " والذي يساوي يهوه ( الكائن ) الذي هو اسم الله الوحيد في العهد القديم.  أي أنه يقول لهم " أنا الكائن الدائم " الذي ظهر لموسي في العليقة، وهذا ما جعل اليهود يثورون عليه ويحنقون لأنهم أدركوا أنه يعني أنه
هو " اللَّه " نفسه " الكائن الدائم ". وهذا الاسم لا يمكن أنْ يُطلَق علي غير اللَّه ذاته والذي يقول اللَّه عنه  " أَنَا الرَّبُّ ( يهوه = الكائن ) هَذَا اسْمِي وَمَجْدِي لاَ أُعْطِيهِ لِآخَرَ " (اش42/8).

الرب يسوع المسيح يستخدم  في قوله هذا ، الزمن الحاضر (المضارع) " أكون ـ έγώ ειμί ـ I am " والذي يدل علي الوجود المستمر، بلا بداية وبلا نهاية، وهو هنا يعني أنه " الكائن " دائماً ، والذي " كان " أزلاً " بلا بداية، والذي سيكون " يأتي " أبداً بلا نهاية ، الموجود دائماً في الماضي بلا بداية، والحاضر دائماً، والمستقبل بلا نهاية، كقوله في سفر الرؤيا " أَنَا الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ، الأَوَّلُ وَالآخِرُ" (رؤ22/13) .


اما جزءك الاخير قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن 
لماذا لا ياتي هذا الاحمق بالتفاسير المسيحية ايستند الى كلامة لماذا يفسر كل الانجيل على هواة هذا الاحمق المزور 
ياريت تكونوا امناء مثلنا و تناقشونا بما عندنا و ليس بما يتيح لكم خيالكم الواسع و كذبكم 
لية بيفسر الكلام على مزاجة 
 من اين اتيت ان لفظ قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن لا ىيدل على ان المسيح موجود قبل ابراهيم ?
اين نصك في التفاسير المسيحية ؟؟؟
اذن سوف افسر قرانك على مزاجي و مخيلتي 
حواركم ليس عادلا و ينم عن تزويركم و خداعكم يا مسلمين  *


----------



## kimo14th (27 يناير 2007)

اخى افاد ردك وافى 

هدىء اعصابك 

معتاد هذا من الاخوه المسلمين 

التفسير حسب الهوى


----------



## علي خطي الحبيب محمد (27 يناير 2007)

HGeorge قال:


> الله رسول محمد؟؟؟؟ الله يسامحك و يسامح رسولك!!!



انا قصدت ان اكتب هذه العباره "اراد الا يعلوا اسما فوق اسم الله" لأني كنت متوقع مثل هذا الرد...ولكن احب اقول لك انه من تواضع رسول الله لربه وضع اسم الله بالاعلي واسمه هو بالاسفل..فإذا اردت ان تقرأ ما في الختم اقرأه من الاسفل الي الاعلي

اقبلوا تحياتي..
والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته.


----------



## قمر الزمان (28 يناير 2007)

> طب واحده واحده عشان نشرح
> 
> المسيح قال انا والاب واحد
> 
> ...





1 _ ورد في سفر القضاة [ 13 : 21 ، 22 ] اطلاق لفظ الله على الملك : يقول النص (( وَلَمْ يَتَجَلَّ مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ ثَانِيَةً لِمَنُوحَ وَزَوْجَتِهِ. عِنْدَئِذٍ أَدْرَكَ مَنُوحُ أَنَّهُ مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ. فَقَالَ مَنُوحُ لاِمْرَأَتِه نموت موتاً لأَنَّنَا قَدْ رَأَيْنَا اللهَ. )) وواضح أن الذي تراءى لمنوح وامراته كان الملك .
2 _ ورد في سفر الخروج [ 22 : 8 ] اطلاق لفظ الله على القاضي :
يقول النص : (( وإن لم يوجد السارق يقدم صاحب البيت إلى الله ليحكم ، هل يمد يده إلى ملك صاحبه )) فقوله : إلى الله ، أي : إلى القاضي
3 _ وكذلك أيضاً جاء في سفر الخروج [ 22 : 9 ] اطلاق لفظ الله على القاضي يقول النص (( في كل دعوى جنائية من جهة ثور أو حمار أو شاة أو ثوب أو مفقود ما ، يقال : إن هذا هو ، تقدم إلى الله دعواها ، فالذي يحكم الله بذنبه يعوض صاحبه باثنين )) فقوله إلى الله ، أي : إلى القاضي نائب الله .
4 _ كما اطلق الكتاب المقدس لفظ إله على القاضي فقد ورد في المزمور [ 82 : 1 ] : (( الله قائم في مجمع الله ، في وسط الآلهه يقضي ))
5 _ وأطلق الكتاب المقدس لفظ الآلهه على الأشراف فقد ورد في المزمور [ 138 : 1 ] قول داود عليه السلام : (( أحمدك من كل قبلبي ، قدام الآلهه أعزف لك ))
6_ وأطلقه على الانبياء كموسى في سفر الخروج [7 : 1 ] : يقول النص : (( قال الرب لموسى : انظر أنا جعلتك إلهاً لفرعون وهارون أخوك يكون نبيك ))
والخلاصــة :
لو كان إطلاق كلمة الله أو إله على المخلوق يقتضي أن اللاهوت حل فيه للزم بناء على النصوص السابقة أن يكون الملك والقاضي والاشراف يكونون آلهه ، وهذا لم يقل به أحد .
ولكن بالنظر لكون الملائكة والقضاة نواباً عن الله أطلق عليهم كلمة الله وبالنظر إلي أن أولئك الأشراف فيهم صفة المجد والقوة اللتين يوصف بهما الله ، أطلق عليهم لفظ الله مجازاً .
وبعد كل ما قد ذكرناه نقول ان الواجب فهمه من قول المسيح : (( أنا و الآب واحد )) إنما يريد أن قبولكم لأمري هو قبولكم لأمر الله ، كما يقول رسول الرجل : أنا ومن أرسلني واحد ، ويقول الوكيل : أنا ومن وكلني واحد ، لأنه يقوم فيما يؤديه مقامه ، ويؤدي عنه ما أرسله به ويتكلم بحجته ، ويطالب له بحقوقه .

ثالثاً :هذا التعبير الذي أطلقه المسيح على نفسه ، بأنه و الآب واحد، أطلقه بعينه تماما على الحواريين عندما قال في نفس إنجيل يوحنا : (( و لست أسأل من أجل هؤلاء فقط، بل أيضا من أجل الذي يؤمنون بي بكلامهم ليكون الجميع واحدا كما أنك أنت أيها الآب فـيَّ و أنا فيك ، ليؤمن العالم أنك أرسلتني ، و أنا قد أعطيتهم المجد الذي أعطيتني ، ليكونوا واحدا كما أننا نحن واحد . أنا فيهم و أنت فيَّ ليكونوا مكملين إلى واحد )) إنجيل يوحنا 17/ 20 ـ 23.
إذن فالوحدة هنا ليس المقصود منها معناها الحرفي ، أي الانطباق الذاتي الحقيقي ، و إنما هي وحدة مجازية أي الاتحاد بالهدف و الغرض و الإرادة، و هذا ظاهر جدا من قوله ( ليكونوا هم أيضا واحدا فينا ) و قوله : ( ليكونوا واحدا كما أننا نحن واحد، أنا فيهم و أنت فيَّ ليكونوا مكملين إلى واحد ) ، حيث أن المسيح دعى الله تعالى أن تكون وحدة المؤمنين الخلَّص مع بعضهم البعض مثل وحدة المسيح مع الله ، و لا شك أن وحدة المؤمنين مع بعضهم البعض و صيروتهم واحداً ليست بأن ينصهروا مع بعض ليصبحوا إنساناً واحداً جسماً و روحاً !! بل المقصود أن يتحدوا مع بعضهم بتوحد إرادتهم و مشيئتهم و محبتهم و عملهم و غرضهم و هدفهم و إيمانهم…الخ أي هي وحدة معنوية ، فكذلك كانت الوحدة المعنوية بين الله تعالى و المسيح .
و يؤكد ذلك أن المسيح دعا الله تعالى لوحدة الحواريين المؤمنين ليس مع بعضهم البعض فحسب بل مع المسيح و مع الله تعالى أيضاً ، بحيث يكون الجميع واحداً ، فلو كانت وحدة المسيح مع الله هنا تجعل منه إلـهاً، لكانت وحدة الحواريين مع المسيح و مع الله تجعل منهم آلهة أيضا!! و للزم من ذلك أن المسيح يدعو الله تعالى أن يجعل تلاميذه آلهة، 







> اقول ايه بس ايه علاقه الكلام اللى سيادتك كتباه باللى انا قلته
> وهل حضرتك قراتى الموقف اللى قيل فيه هذا الكلام من اساسه
> 
> وهل انا قلت ان كلمه انا كائن فقط تعتبر دليل الالوهيه ام الموقف الذى قيلت فيه
> ...



الاسلوب هيفرق معاك طالما بتكلم صح مش مشكلة وطالما انا واعى بكتب اية مش مشكلة وطالما مبجدلش فى اى كلام وخلاص يبقى مفيش مشكلة



وإذا كان المسيح إلهاً لأنه قال عن نفسه : ((قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن ))فماذا يكون سليمان بن داود عندما يقول في سفر الأمثال [ 8 : 22 _ 30 ] : ((أنا كنت مع الله من الأزل قبل خلق العالم وكنت ألعب بين يديه في كل حين وكنت عنده خالقاً ))
والذي يقرأ بداية الاصحاح الأول من سفر الأمثال سيعرف ان الكلام لسليمان فيكون سليمان أولى بالألوهية من المسيح .
وماذا يكون إرميا الذي قال عنه الرب : ((قبل أن أصورك في البطن عرفتك ، وقبل أن تخرج من الرحم قدستك ))ارميا [ 1 : 4 ، 5 ] 
وماذا يكون ملكي الذي له صفات وخصائص تفوق صفات وخصائص المسيح إذ يقول عنه الكتاب : (( لأن ملكي صادق هذا كاهن الله العلي . . . ملك السلام بلا أب وبلا أم وبلا نسب لابداءة أيام له ولا نهاية حياة وهو مشبه بابن الله . . . )) [ الرسالة الى العبرانيين 7 : 1_ 3 ]
يقول الاستاذ الباحث سعد رستم في معرض رده على هذه الشبهه :
أولا : كون الشخص وجد قبل إبراهيم أو قبل يحيى (عليهما السلام) أو حتى قبل آدم أو قبل خلق الكون كله، لا يفيد، بحد ذاته، ألوهيته بحال من الأحوال، بل أقصى ما يفيده هو أن الله تعالى خلقه قبل خلق العالم أو قبل خلق جنس البشر، مما يفيد أنه ذو حظوة خاصة و مكانة سامية و قرب خصوصي من الله ، أما أنه هو الله ، فهذا يحتاج لنص صريح آخر، و لايوجد شيء في العباراة المذكورة أعلاه بنص على ذلك على الإطلاق ، و هذا لا يحتاج إلى تأمل كثير.
ثانيا : هذا إن أخذنا ذلك التقدم الزماني على ظاهره الحرفي، مع أنه من الممكن جدا أن يكون ذلك من قبيل المجاز، بل قرائن الكلام تجعل المصير إلى المعنى المجازي متعينا ، و هذا يحتاج منا لذكر سياق تلك العبارة من أولها:
جاء في إنجيل يوحنا [ 8 : 56 ـ 59] : (… و كم تشوق أبوكم إبراهيم أن يرى يومي، فرآه و ابتهج. قال له اليهود: كيف رأيت إبراهيم، و ما بلغت الخمسين بعد ؟ فأجابهم : الحق الحق أقول لكم: كنت قبل أن يكون إبراهيم فأخذوا حجارة ليرجموه ، فاختفى و خرج من الهيكل. ))
فقبلية عيسى المسيح على إبراهيم هنا، لا يمكن أن تكون قبلية حقيقية في نظر النصارى، لا باعتبار ناسوت المسيح المنفك عن اللاهوت طبقا لاعتقادهم، لأن ولادة عيسى الإنسان كانت بعد إبراهيم اتفاقا، و لا باعتبار حصول الحقيقة الثـالثـة المدعاة له أي تعـلُّـق اللاهوت بالناسوت ، لأن ذلك تم مع ولادة المسيح من العذراء و روح القدس الذي تم أيضا بعد إبراهيم اتفاقا.و لا يمكن أن يكون قصده سبق المسيح على إبراهيم باعتبار لاهوته الأزلي المدَّعى، بقرينة أن بداية الكلام كانت عن رؤية إبراهيم لهذا اليوم، أي يوم بعثة المسيح و رسالته، و ابتهاج إبراهيم به، فالكلام إذن عن رؤية المسيح المبعوث في الأرض، و هذا تم بعد إبراهيم اتفاقا، فلم يبق إلا أن يكون المراد بالقبلية علم الله السابق بتقدير إرسال عيسى في هذا الوقت، و ما يترتب عليه من الإرشاد و الرحمة بالعباد. فإن قيل: أيُّ خصوصية للمسيح في ذلك، إذ أن هذا المحمل ـ أي علم الله السابق ـ مشترك بينه و بين سائر الأنبياء، بل جميع البشر؟
فالجواب : أنه عليه السلام لم يذكر ذلك في معرض الخصوصية، و إنما ذكره قاطعا به استبعاد اليهود لسرور إبراهيم و فرحه بيومه، و تصحيحا لصدقه فيما أخبر و لصحة رسالته، ببيان أن دعوى رسالته ثابتة في نفس الأمر و مقررة سابقا و أزلا في علم الله القديم .





> كل ماذكرتيه من امثله هى من العهد القديم
> 
> وشائع جدا فى العهد القديم مثل هذه الاشياء
> 
> ...




سبحان الله الذى لا الة الا هو انت اذا تكذب المسيح
وتقول ان هذا كان فى العهد القديم وان السيد المسيح جاء والغى ذالك
يبدو انك لم تقراء كتاب جيدا
انظر ماذا قال يسوع
قال ما جئت لانقض بل جئت لاكمل
اذا هو جاء ليكمل الرسالة لا ان يغير ويحرف فيها فاذا ما نجدة فى العهد القديم هو الاساس وما جاء بة السيد المسيح تكملة فلا يمكنك ان تنقض العهد القديم والا لن يكون هناك اساسا للعهد الجديد


----------



## قمر الزمان (28 يناير 2007)

> العجيب من المسلم
> انة يفضح جهلة و حماقة من لقنة هذا الكلام
> اليس انت هذا الشخص يا سيد قمر الومان اللذي قلت في حوار الاديان
> لا تفسروا القران على هواكم و هناك تفاسيرة و اريد ارقام الصفحات للتفاسير و الاحاديث
> ...



شكرا على الاسلوب المهذب والراقى فى الحجوار انا حتى لا احتك معك فى التفاسير ااتى لك بنصوص تناقد كلامك
وتناقد تفاسيرك
اظهر لى انت الحق بدل منت الجدال الواهى هذا وقل لى يا استاذى الفاضل التفاسير ولاكن قبل ان تنقل وتفسر ايد منك شيء اقرا بروية وعقل ما يكتب هنا واقراء التفاسير وحاول ان تتفهمها بععقل المحايد لا بعقل النصرانى المتعصب
وحكم عقلك قبل قلبك


----------



## قمر الزمان (28 يناير 2007)

> لماذا لا تاتي بتفاسير الاباء لهذا الكلام بدل من الاجتهاد الشخصي يا استاذ يا من تدعي العلم
> يبقى بعد كدة لما نيجي نتناقش في القران ساكلمك في الايات فقط و لا ااتي بالتفاسير الاسلامية ساتي باجتهادي و بالطبع تتكلم انت و تقول لماذا لا تاتي بالتفاسير ؟؟؟؟
> قمر الزمان لما تحب تتكلم في الانجيل هات الحجة بدليل من كتب مسيحية للنص مش من تفسير الاحمق الجاهل اليعفوري اللذي نقلت منة هذا الكلام
> هذا الشخص في قمة الجبن و الغباء و ينساقوا وراء كلامة
> ...



يبدو انك لم تقرا كلامى جيدا ويبدو اصلا انك لم تقراءة لانك لم تعلق علية كلة
عموما دعنا من هذا الجدال الواهى وااتى بالاصل اليوناناى وانظر ماذا قال جبريل
وكما قلت بعقل المحايد لا المتعصب لان التعصب لن يصل بنا الى شيءولتعلم استاذى ان الجميع ياخذ منهم ويرد الا رسول الاسلام فلا تقارن تفاسيرنا فى القران بتفاسيركم هذة هذا لا يحتاج الا لعقل انسان واعى ليعلم الفرق
وللمرة الاخير كفاكم كرة وكراهية وانظر فى دينك بالعقل لا بالعاطفة وستعلم اينم يكمن الحق
وانتظر منك ان تتوة الموضوعغ وتقول ايضا ان ردى هذا مقتبس
يا محترم
يامحترم


----------



## قمر الزمان (28 يناير 2007)

> سفر الرؤيا " أَنَا الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ، الأَوَّلُ وَالآخِرُ" (رؤ22/13) .



الرد على هذه الشبهة :
الحقيقة أن هذه الشبهة واهية للغاية و بطلانها أوضح من الشمس، و ذلك لسببين :
أولا: أن هذه العبارات : (( أنا الألف و الياء... الخ ))، التي تكررت في الرؤيا عدة مرات إنما ينقلها الملاك ، الذي ظهر ليوحنا في رؤياه، عن قول الله عن نفسه ، لا عن قول المسيح عن نفسه !
نظرة بسيطة لأول مرة جاءت فيها هذه العبارة في أول إصحاح من سفر رؤيا يوحنا هذا توضح ذلك :
(( من يوحنا إلى الكنائس السبع في آسية. عليكم النعمة و السلام من لدن الذي هو كائن و كان و سيأتي، و من الأرواح السبعة الماثلة أمام عرشه، و من لدن يسوع الشاهد الأمين و البكر من بين الأموات و سيد ملوك الأرض. لذاك الذي أحبنا فحلنا من خطايانا بدمه، و جعل منا مملكة من الكهنة لإلـهه و أبيه، له المجد و العزة أبد الدهور آمين. ها هو ذا آتٍ في الغمام. ستراه كل عين حتى الذين طعنوه، و تنتحب عليه جميع قبائل الأرض. أجل، آمين. أنا الألف و الياء " هذا ما يقوله الرب الإلـه، الذي هو كائن و كان و سيأتي و هو القدير.)) رؤيا يوحنا: [ 1: 4 ـ 8]
فنلاحظ بوضوح أن قائل أنا الألف و الياء هو : الرب الإلـه الذي هو كائن و كان و سيأتي، و هو غير المسيح، بدليل أنه عطفه عليه في البداية عندما قال : عليكم النعمة و السلام من الذي هو كائن و كان و.. و من الأرواح السبعة... و من لدن يسوع الشاهد...، و العطف يقتضي المغايرة.
ثانيا :إن هذه العبارة حتى لو قلنا أنها للمسيح، فلا تتضمن نصا في تأليهه، لأنه يمكن تفسير عبارته : ( أنا الأول و الآخر و البداية و النهاية ) بمعنى : أنا أول خلق الله ( أو بكر كل خليقة على حد تعبير يوحنا ) فبهذا يكون الأول و البداية، و الحاكم يوم الدينونة بأمر الله، فبهذا يكون الآخر و النهاية لعالم الخليقة، و ما دام هذا الاحتمال وارد، فالاستدلال بالعبارة ساقط، كيف و مثل هذه العقيدة الخطيرة تقتضي الأدلة القطعية الصريحة التي لا تحتمل أي معنى آخر .
ثالثاً : ثم لو افترضنا ان المسيح هو الالف والياء فإن ملكي صادق الكاهن هو بلا بداية وبلا نهاية كما جاء في الرسالة إلى العبرانيين [ 7 : 1 _ 3 ] !!!!
رابعاً : ان نصوص سفر الرؤيا والتي ذكرت أن المسيح الألف والياء، وأنه الأول والآخر، لا تصلح للدلالة في مثل هذه المسائل، فهي كما أشار العلامة ديدات وجميع ما في هذا السفر مجرد رؤيا منامية غريبة رآها يوحنا، ولا يمكن أن يعول عليها، فهي منام مخلط كسائر المنامات التي يراها الناس، فقد رأى يوحنا حيوانات لها أجنحة وعيون من أمام، وعيون من وراء، وحيوانات لها قرون بداخل قرون…(انظر الرؤيا 4/8)، فهي تشبه إلى حد بعيد ما يراه في نومه من أتخم في الطعام والشراب، وعليه فلا يصح به الاستدلال.
يقول المهندس محمد فاروق الزين في كتابه المسيحية والاسلام والاستشراق صفحة 233 :
"الرؤيا" هو بحث كتبه يوحنا العراف - الملقب باللاهوتي - في أواخر الستينيات من القرن الأول، لم يكن يعتبر سفراً مقدساً وقت كتابته وحتى حلول القرن الرابع الميلادي، إذ بعد مؤتمر نيقية 325 م طلب الامبراطور الوثني قسطنطين من يوزيبيوس Eusebiusأسقف قيسارية إعداد " كتاب مسيحي مقدس " للكنيسة الجديدة، وليس مؤكداً إن يوزيبيوس في ذلك الوقت قرر إدخال كتاب " الرؤيا " ضمن أسفار العهد الجديد ، ذلك أن بعض المراجع المسيحية لم تكن تؤمن بصحة معلوماته، وعليه أن " الرؤيا " أضيف إلى " الكتاب المسيحي المقدس " بعد زمن يوزيبيوس بكثير .
وقد كتب ديونيسيوس Dionysiusأسقف الإسكندرية ، الذي كان معاصراً ليوزيبيوس، أن يوحنا مؤلف " الرؤيا " ليس هو الحواري يوحنا بن زبيدي قطعاً، وأضاف أنه لا يستطيع فهم " الرؤيا " ، وأن الكثيرين من معاصريه انتقدوا " الرؤيا " بشدة . ، وذكروا أن المؤلف لم يكن حوارياً ولا قديساً ولا حتى عضواً في الكنيسة بل هو سيرنثوس Cerinthus الذي تزعم الطائفة المنحرفة المعروفة باسمه . Eusebius HTC p. 88,89,240-243 ، Mack WWNT p.288

ومع هذا فسيبقى السؤال مطروحاً دائماً وأبداً :
هل ادعى المسيح عليه السلام بنفسه أنه الله ؟
هل قال بنفسه : انني أنا الله فاعبدوني ؟
والاجابة : أنه ليس هناك قول صرييح واحد في أي من الاسفار الــ 66 عند البروتستانت أو الـ 73 عند الكاثليك يقول فيه المسيح : انني أنا الله فاعبدوني !!



> اين نصك في التفاسير المسيحية ؟؟؟
> اذن سوف افسر قرانك على مزاجي و مخيلتي
> حواركم ليس عادلا و ينم عن تزويركم و خداعكم يا مسلمين



كما قلت لك الجميع ياخذ منهم ويرد وعموما احضر اياتك من القران ولنتناقش فيها فى منتدى حوار الاديان
ولعلمك استاذى العزيز المبجل
عندما نرد عليكم تهربون
واسد الغابة قام باغلاق موضوعة عن تاليف القران وقام بفتح واحد اخر وذالك بعد عدم تمكنة من الرد علينا فى الشبة التى اوردها وردينا بيها علية
فسر وافعل ما شئت وسنرد عليك ولاكن لتعلم انا لا اعترف الا بالكتاب المقدس وكلما جئت بشيء ايها السيد الفاضل ستجد لة التناقض الواضح فى جزئية اخرى فى الكتاب المقدس
وهنا اقول لك لاتفسر على هوائك فنحن لسنا اطفال نحن ةلنا عقول تفهمك وتعى ولا يمكنك ان تضحك علينا 
مثلا وتقول يسوع بيحبك افتح الانجيل وهتلاقى يسوع بيدلك انى انجيل فى ال4 اناجيل ولا ازاى انا مفياش روح قدس
كلام لا يعقلة عقل طفل صغير
عموما لنا تكملة
والسلام على من اتبع الهدى


----------



## Basilius (28 يناير 2007)

*من كل تلك المداخلات الماخوذة من شخص اعمي يفسر الانجيل على هواة 
ساقتبس كلمة واحدة مما قلت *
* " لانة يمكن تفسير عبارتة " **اذا كان هذا تفسيرك فدة تفسيرك لوحدك و دي مشكلتكم انتم *



عاوز تديني ؟ يبقى من كتبي و تفاسيري اما تفاسير اشخاص غير مسيحيين في قمة الحماقة فقول من هنا لبكرة زي ما انت عاوز


----------



## Basilius (28 يناير 2007)

فسر وافعل ما شئت وسنرد عليك ولاكن لتعلم انا لا اعترف الا بالكتاب المقدس وكلما جئت بشيء ايها السيد الفاضل ستجد لة التناقض الواضح فى جزئية اخرى فى الكتاب المقدس
وهنا اقول لك لاتفسر على هوائك فنحن لسنا اطفال نحن ةلنا عقول تفهمك وتعى ولا يمكنك ان تضحك علينا 
مثلا وتقول يسوع بيحبك افتح الانجيل وهتلاقى يسوع بيدلك انى انجيل فى ال4 اناجيل ولا ازاى انا مفياش روح قدس
كلام لا يعقلة عقل طفل صغير
عموما لنا تكملة
والسلام على من اتبع الهدى



*وهذا و ان دل فيدل على جهلكم المتقع 
فقط خفظ نصوص بلا فهم و السير وراء اشخاص في قمة الحماقة 
للمرة المليون عاوز حجة عليا تبقى من كتبي و ليس من كتب يعافير مسلمين 
وعندما تقول لي لا تفسر على هواك يا يعفور فانا افسر انجيلي طبقا لما هو اسمى مني و من اي شخص وهو الروح القدس و تفاسير الاباء الاولين يا سيد 
اما كونك تقول عقل فانا لا اعلم اين عقلك اللذي يجعلك تاخذ كلام اشخاص في قمة الحماقة تم الرد عليهم مئات المرات و تستدل بة *​


----------



## Basilius (28 يناير 2007)

يقول المهندس محمد فاروق الزين في كتابه المسيحية والاسلام والاستشراق صفحة 233 :
"الرؤيا" هو بحث كتبه يوحنا العراف - الملقب باللاهوتي - في أواخر الستينيات من القرن الأول، لم يكن يعتبر سفراً مقدساً وقت كتابته وحتى حلول القرن الرابع الميلادي، إذ بعد مؤتمر نيقية 325 م طلب الامبراطور الوثني قسطنطين من يوزيبيوس Eusebiusأسقف قيسارية إعداد " كتاب مسيحي مقدس " للكنيسة الجديدة، وليس مؤكداً إن يوزيبيوس في ذلك الوقت قرر إدخال كتاب " الرؤيا " ضمن أسفار العهد الجديد ، ذلك أن بعض المراجع المسيحية لم تكن تؤمن بصحة معلوماته، وعليه أن " الرؤيا " أضيف إلى " الكتاب المسيحي المقدس " بعد زمن يوزيبيوس بكثير .



*يقول مين ؟؟؟؟ المهندس محمد فاروق اليعفور 
قل لهذا اليعفور اين دليلك التاريخي على كلامك 
اي كتاب مسيحي مقدس جديد هذا يا  يعفوري ؟ 
انة لا يعلم ما هو مجمع نيقية و ماذا يناقش و ما نتائجة 
قال كتاب مسيحي مقدس قال 0
اين دليلك التاريخي و السندي يا سيد ؟ *​


----------



## Basilius (28 يناير 2007)

*وللمرة المليون 
عاوز تستشهد بالانجيل و تفسر نصوصة فاستشهد بتقاسير مسيحية معتمدة و من اقوال اباء علماء مسيحيين 

اما كلام من يعافير جهال على الانجيل و تفسيرهم الاحمق لة فقول كما تشاء 
و للمرة المليون ايضا اقول نقاشكم غير عادل يا مسلمين و تفتقروا للامانة 
حجة من عندك انت على الانجيل و من تفسير مسلمين يعافير فتبلها و تشرب ميتها 
تكلم في المسيحيات و استشهد باقوال اباء مسيحيين و ليس جهال مسلمين 
مثلما نتكلم في القران و نستشهد بكلام الائمة المسلمين 
لا تستطيعوا الاتيان بالتفاسير لماذا لجهلكم بها 
مثلما قال اخوك ان نشيد الانشاد بة اشارة لمحمد 
كلامة هو بس 
اين دليلك في اقوال الاباء المفسرين للنص في انة لمحمد ؟؟ مفيش 
لية مفيش ؟؟ بسبب انة تهجم اعمى بلا علم 
عاوز حجة عليا تبقى من عندي انا 
مش هنكرر اكلام دة كتير *​


----------



## قمر الزمان (28 يناير 2007)

> > انة لا يعلم ما هو مجمع نيقية و ماذا يناقش و ما نتائجة



هل تعلم ماذا يناقش يناقش الوهية السيد المسيح
هل تعلم ما هى نتائجة نتاجئة هى انهم اتفقو بالتصويت ان يسوع هو الله
هل تعلم الان
وعموما انا اتكلم بالغة العقل وليست اللغة الهمجية وانا لا افسر كل ما افعلة ااتى بتناقضات وتشابهات فى كلام الكتاب المقدس ليس الا وعلييك مثلا عندما تقول ان يسوع سجد لة تلامكيذة وارد عليك واقول لك ليس يسوع فقط ان ترد على وتوضح فانا اتيت بنصوص واضحة تماما اما تفسيراتكم هذة لاسف تفاسيب لا يقبلها عقل وعغموما لك ان تضع ما تشائة من تفاسير ولنتناقش فية
وعدم ردك على ما سبق ان دل على شيء يدل على افلاسك
ولله الحمد والمنة لق افلست ايها الصديق ولم يعد لك شيء لقد افلست
فلا تجد شيء تتكلم فية والان تسب وتلعن
الحمد لله الذى اظهر الحق
والحق احق ان يتبع
الا بالمناسبة يعنى اية يعافير دى
شتيمة ولا حاجة

عموما فى النهاية اريد من حضرتك ان تكون قرات ردودى لا تعليق فقط هكذا هذا اولا ثانيا تريث قليلا لما الحماقة والكرة والبغضاء والكراهية الم تتعلم من يسوع حينما قال احبو اعدائكم اين خدك اليمين اين ردائك تعلم واصفح وحكم عقلك
فامر العقيدة ليس سهلا جنة او نااااااااار


----------



## قمر الزمان (28 يناير 2007)

اين توقيعى 
اكلتة الهرة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
كل يوم تثبتون لى انى على الطريق الصحيح وانى على حق
لله الحمد والمنة


----------



## Basilius (28 يناير 2007)

قمر الزمان قال:


> هل تعلم ماذا يناقش يناقش الوهية السيد المسيح
> هل تعلم ما هى نتائجة نتاجئة هى انهم اتفقو بالتصويت ان يسوع هو الله
> هل تعلم الان
> وعموما انا اتكلم بالغة العقل وليست اللغة الهمجية وانا لا افسر كل ما افعلة ااتى بتناقضات وتشابهات فى كلام الكتاب المقدس ليس الا وعلييك مثلا عندما تقول ان يسوع سجد لة تلامكيذة وارد عليك واقول لك ليس يسوع فقط ان ترد على وتوضح فانا اتيت بنصوص واضحة تماما اما تفسيراتكم هذة لاسف تفاسيب لا يقبلها عقل وعغموما لك ان تضع ما تشائة من تفاسير ولنتناقش فية
> ...




*يا محترم مجمع نيقية انعقد لمناقشة البدعة الاريوسية  ARIANISM يا من تدعي العلم 
او من تنقل من جاهل 
وكان قبلة الجميع معترف بالوهية المسيح و التسليم الرسولي يا فهمان 
ياريت كمان بما ان حضرتك مثقف او من تنقل منة مثقف يقولنا ما هو الفكر الاريوسي ؟؟
قول لمن لقنك هذا الكلام 
يا مغيب اقرا كتب لاهوت الاباء و المعلمين قبل مجمع نيقية و تاكد ان كلها تقر بلاهوت المسيح يا مغيب 
اسئلة هل قرات كتب الدياديكية ؟
 هل قرات اقوال القديس اكليمندس الروماني ؟ 
هل قرات اقوال الاب بوليكاروس اسقف ازمير ؟؟؟
هل قرات الرسالة الى ديوجنيتس ؟
هل قرات لارستيدس الانيني؟
هل قران ليوستينوس الشهيد ؟
هل قرات لتاتيان السوري ؟ 
هل قرات لانيناغوراس الانيني ؟ 
هل قرات لثاؤفيلس الانطاكي ؟ 
هل قرات لايريناؤس اسقف ليون ؟ 
هل قرات لاكليمندس السكندري ؟ 

بالحقيقة لم تقرا وو لا تعرف من هم 
لانكم جهااااااااااااااااال 
تقولون ان مجمع نيقية هو اللذي وضع الوهية المسيح 
وكل تعاليم الرسل و الاباء قبلة تشهد بالوهية المسيح 

بلاش كلام فاضي و هبل و عبط 
كل يوم تثبتوا تدليسكم و انكم على جهالة فقط ناقلون من اشخاص مغيبة لا علم لها 
قعلا الحمد للة اللذي اظهر كذبكم و تدليسكم 
تقول ان التفاسير لا تعترف بها 
لانك لا تعلمها انت و من لقنك هذا الكلام 
الحماقة و الكرة تاتي من شخص لا يعلم شيئا بل يرمي بشبوهات وهمية و يفسر على هواة ولا يرقى للمناقشة لانة لا يوجد لة علما مجرد ناقل اعمى من انسان جاهل *​


----------



## kimo14th (28 يناير 2007)

*الى قمر الزمان ...... ردى*



قمر الزمان قال:


> 1 _ ورد في سفر القضاة [ 13 : 21 ، 22 ] اطلاق لفظ الله على الملك : يقول النص (( وَلَمْ يَتَجَلَّ مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ ثَانِيَةً لِمَنُوحَ وَزَوْجَتِهِ. عِنْدَئِذٍ أَدْرَكَ مَنُوحُ أَنَّهُ مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ. فَقَالَ مَنُوحُ لاِمْرَأَتِه نموت موتاً لأَنَّنَا قَدْ رَأَيْنَا اللهَ. )) وواضح أن الذي تراءى لمنوح وامراته كان الملك .
> 2 _ ورد في سفر الخروج [ 22 : 8 ] اطلاق لفظ الله على القاضي :
> يقول النص : (( وإن لم يوجد السارق يقدم صاحب البيت إلى الله ليحكم ، هل يمد يده إلى ملك صاحبه )) فقوله : إلى الله ، أي : إلى القاضي
> 3 _ وكذلك أيضاً جاء في سفر الخروج [ 22 : 9 ] اطلاق لفظ الله على القاضي يقول النص (( في كل دعوى جنائية من جهة ثور أو حمار أو شاة أو ثوب أو مفقود ما ، يقال : إن هذا هو ، تقدم إلى الله دعواها ، فالذي يحكم الله بذنبه يعوض صاحبه باثنين )) فقوله إلى الله ، أي : إلى القاضي نائب الله .
> ...



]
انا عارف كل الامثله دى وان كلمه الهه اطلقت مجازا فى العهد القديم وهذا مفهوم 

ولكن لم يطلق احد قط على نفسه انه اله ولو حتى مجازا ( خد بالك من دى ) 
المسيح فقط اطلقه على نفسه

نعود للعدد ( انا والاب واحد ) واشرح تانى كما فى الموقف .. 

رفع اليهود حجاره ليرجموا المسيح لانه حسب قولهم جدف وساوى نفسه بالله 

فاستنكر المسيح .... استنكر ان مافهموه تجديف فى قوله : تقولون انى اجدف !! لانى قلت انى ابن الله 

وذكر لهم ان من نزلت عليهم كلمه الله اطلق عليهم لفظ الهه 
فعندما ياتى من ارسله وقدسه الاب ( الاب ) تقولون انى اجدف ......... 

الموقف شارح نفسه على الاخر واليك تفسير القديس اثناسيوس وكان من ضمن رده على الاريوسيين ايضا 
(  إلى هنا كان يمكن لليهود أن يحتملوه، وأما وقد سمعوا: "أنا والآب واحد" فلم يستطيعوا بعد أن يحتملوا... ها أنتم ترون أن اليهود فهموا ما لا يفهمه الأريوسيون. فقد غضبوا على هذا، وشعروا ما كان يمكن القول: "أنا وأبي واحد" إلاَّ إذا وجدت مساواة بين الآب والابن.

v إذ جاءت كلمة الله إلى البشر لكي يصيروا آلهة، فماذا يكون كلمة الله نفسه الذي عند الله إلاَّ أن يكون هو الله؟

إن كان بكلمة الله يصير البشر آلهة، إن كان بالشركة معه يصيرون آلهة، فهل يمكن لذاك الذي به ينالون الشركة ألا يكون هو الله؟

إن كانت الأنوار التي تُضاء هي آلهة، فهل النور الذي يضيء لا يكون هو الله؟

أنتم اقتربتم من النور فاستنرتم وحسبتم أبناء الله، فإن انسحبتم من النور تسقطون في غموض وتُحسبون أنكم في ظلمة، أما ذاك النور فلا يقترب (ليستنير) لأنه لا ينسحب من ذاته.

v يمكننا أحيانًا أن نقول: نحن في الله والله فينا، لكن هل يمكننا القول: "نحن والآب واحد"؟ أنتم في الله، لأن الله يحتويكم، والله فيكم لأنكم صرتم هيكل الله... لكنكم هل تقدرون أن تقولوا: "من يراني يرى الله" كما قال الابن الوحيد (يو 14: 9)... "أنا والآب واحد"؟ تعرفوا على امتياز الرب الفائق، وعلى المنحة التي للخادم. امتياز الرب هو مساواة للآب، ومنحة الخادم هي الشركة مع المخلص.


وايضا تفسيرالقديس اغسطينوس 

( القديس أغسطينوس

"أنا والآب واحد". (30)

( لم يقل "أنا والآب متطابقان"، بل "أنا والآب واحد"، إنها وحدة حب وعمل كما هي وحدة جوهر، لهذا فهي وحدة فريدة لا يمكن لخليقة ما أن تبلغها، وإنما هي المثل الأعلى للوحدة التي يشتهيها من يلتصق بالله، ويتحد معه.

جاء الحديث عن هذه الوحدة مرتبط بالحديث عن رعاية الابن والآب للمؤمن حيث لا يقدر أحد أن يخطفه من يد الابن أو الآب. كأن أساس الرعاية الإلهية هي وحدة الحب الفريد بين أقنومي الآب والابن، وغاية هذه الرعاية أن يحمل المؤمنين أيقونة الوحدة.

v يقول المسيح نفسه: "أنا والآب واحد" (30). يقول "واحد" حيث لا يوجد انفصال في السلطان وفي الطبيعة. لكن مرة ثانية يقول: "نحن" لكي ندرك الآب والابن، إذ نؤمن أن الآب الكامل يلد الابن الكامل؛ والآب والابن هما واحد دون خلط في الأقانيم بل في وحدة الطبيعة. )
تابع 

( إن قال آلهة لأولئك الذين صارت إليهم كلمة الله،

ولا يمكن أن ينقض المكتوب". (35)

"فالذي قدسه الآب وأرسله إلى العالم،

أتقولون له أنك تجدف لأني قلت إني ابن الله؟" (36)

v ما يقوله هو من هذا النوع: "إن كان الذين يتقبلون هذه الكرامة بالنعمة لا يجدون خطأ في دعوة أنفسهم آلهة، فكيف يُوبخ ذاك الذي له هذا بالطبيعة؟ 
_________________

اما عن ( (( و لست أسأل من أجل هؤلاء فقط، بل أيضا من أجل الذي يؤمنون بي بكلامهم ليكون الجميع واحدا كما أنك أنت أيها الآب فـيَّ و أنا فيك ، ليؤمن العالم أنك أرسلتني ، و أنا قد أعطيتهم المجد الذي أعطيتني ، ليكونوا واحدا كما أننا نحن واحد . أنا فيهم و أنت فيَّ ليكونوا مكملين إلى واحد )) إنجيل يوحنا 17/ 20 ـ 23. ) 

فالوحده بين الاب والابن هى وحده جوهر وطبيعه كما هى وحده مشيئه وعمل ( كما اوضحنا سابقا )

لايعنى طلب المسيح ان يصير المؤمنين متحدين وحده جوهر وطبيعه واليك تفاسير الاباء 

القديس غريغوريوس النيسي

"وأنا قد أعطيتهم المجد الذي أعطيتني،

ليكونوا واحدًا كما أننا نحن واحد". (22)

ربما يشير هنا إلى المجد الذي يناله الكلمة المتجسد بصنع العجائب وجذبٍ النفوس التائهة إلى خلاصها، فإنه يهب تلاميذه هذه الإمكانية في اسمه القدوس، إذ لم يخجل السيد المسيح من دعوة المؤمنين اخوة له (عب 2: 11). فإنهم نالوا التبني للآب، وصار لهم هذا المجد، مجد البنوة، لكن ليس بالطبيعة كالسيد المسيح، إنما بالنعمة. المجد هو عطية إلهية: "الرب يعطي رحمة ومجدًا" (مز 84: 11).

خلال آلام الصليب يحملنا السيد إلى مجده: "لأنه لاق بذاك الذي من أجله الكل وبه الكل وهو آتٍ بأبناء كثيرين إلى المجد أن يكمل رئيس خلاصهم بالآلام" (عب 2: 10). إذ ترتفع قلوبنا نرى المجد الذي قيل عنه إن الملائكة يغطون وجوههم أمامه (يو 12: 41)، هذا المجد المشرق على أورشليم العليا، إذ الحمل هو نور أورشليم الجديدة (رؤ 21: 23).

لا يعرف العالم الله معرفة خبرة الحياة والاتحاد معه، أما المؤمنون فيعرفونه بكونه أباهم الذي يتحدون معه، ويلمسون حبه المستمر، فيقدمون ذبائح شكر لا تنقطع.

يؤكد السيد المسيح أن الوحدة التي يتمتع بها المؤمنون مصدرها هو قبوله كابن الإنسان المجد من أبيه ليهبه لمؤمنيه. وكأن ثبوتنا في المسيح الواحد وتمتعنا بعطية المجد هو طريق الوحدة الأصيلة. الوحدة الكنسية الصادقة، الصادرة كنعًمة إلهية، هي شهادة حية ليسوع أنه المسيا الحقيقي، وعن حب الله الفائق للبشرية.

هكذا يركز السيد المسيح على الوحدة كأمرٍ أساسي وجوهري، وهي ليست بالوحدة الظاهرية كتجمع القيادات الكنسية معًا، لكنها وحدة عمل الروح القدس الذي يضم الكل بالروح بالقوة الإلهية لغاية مقدسة كاملة وليس على مستوى سياسات كنسية. مركز هذه الوحدة أن يصير الكل واحدًا في الآب والابن كما هما واحد. فمن يقبل السيد المسيح "الطريق" يسير به إلى حضن الآب متحدًا معه، كما يسير به إلى قلوب المؤمنين ليختبر وحدة الاخوة.

لما كان الروح القدس هو روح الآب وروح الابن، لذا يرى البعض أنه روح الوحدة ، هو واهب عطية الوحدة، إذ يجمع الكل معًا ليعمل الكل في الكل (1 كو 12: 4)
[/SIZE]
______________________________________________________________________




قمر الزمان قال:


> وإذا كان المسيح إلهاً لأنه قال عن نفسه : ((قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن ))فماذا يكون سليمان بن داود عندما يقول في سفر الأمثال [ 8 : 22 _ 30 ] : ((أنا كنت مع الله من الأزل قبل خلق العالم وكنت ألعب بين يديه في كل حين وكنت عنده خالقاً ))
> والذي يقرأ بداية الاصحاح الأول من سفر الأمثال سيعرف ان الكلام لسليمان فيكون سليمان أولى بالألوهية من المسيح .
> وماذا يكون إرميا الذي قال عنه الرب : ((قبل أن أصورك في البطن عرفتك ، وقبل أن تخرج من الرحم قدستك ))ارميا [ 1 : 4 ، 5 ]
> وماذا يكون ملكي الذي له صفات وخصائص تفوق صفات وخصائص المسيح إذ يقول عنه الكتاب : (( لأن ملكي صادق هذا كاهن الله العلي . . . ملك السلام بلا أب وبلا أم وبلا نسب لابداءة أيام له ولا نهاية حياة وهو مشبه بابن الله . . . )) [ الرسالة الى العبرانيين 7 : 1_ 3 ]
> ...



اولا اعداد العهد القديم ساتى لكى بتفاسيرها ... لان اللى حضرتك بتنقل منه مش فاهم حاجه 
وجايلك فى الكلام 

اما عن ملكى صادق فهو رمز للمسيح .. ولتقراى عن ملكى صادق معى 

( وردت قصة ملكي صادق في سفر التكوين (ص 14) الملك والكاهن، استقبله إبراهيم بعد غلبته للملوك في كدرلعومر وإنقاذ لوط ابن أخته، فقدم إبراهيم العشور لملكي صادق الذي قدم ذبيحة غريبة من الخبز والخمر.

هذه القصة لا تزال تمثل لغزًا لدى اليهود لا يعرفون له تفسيرًا، إذ كيف يقدم أب الآباء إبراهيم الذي في صلبه كهنوت لاوي العشور لرجلٍ غريبٍ؟ ولماذا ظهر هذا الملك والكاهن في الكتاب المقدس واختفى فجأة ولا يعرف أحد أباه أو أمه أو نسبه؟ لماذا لم يقدم ذبيحة دموية كما كانت عادة ذلك الزمان؟

أسئلة لا يجد لها اليهود إجابة، لكن الرسول يكشف عن سرها بإعلانه أن ملكي صادق وهو رمز للسيد المسيح قد فاق شخص إبراهيم الحامل الكهنوت في صلبه. كان رمز السيد المسيح أسمى حتى من ذاك الذي نال المواعيد. يقول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [ما كان يمكن أن يقدم العشور لغريبٍ لو لم يكن هذا الغريب أعظم منه.] تقديم العشور له يعني أن أبانا إبراهيم يطلب بركته، أو بمعنى آخر ملكي صادق يبارك ذاك الذي له المواعيد، وكما يقول الرسول: "وبدون كل مشاجرة الأصغر يُباَرك من الأكبر".

حقًا إنه لمن المدهش أن إبراهيم الذي يتقبل العشور في شخص من هو في صلبه - لاوي - يدفع العشور لملكي صادق الغريب. وكأن الكهنوت اللاوي نفسه الذي يتقبل العشور والتقدمات قد انحنى في شخص إبراهيم لمن هو رمز لشخص السيد المسيح، رئيس الكهنة السماوي الأعظم )

وعن وجه الرمز بين ملكى صادق والمسيح فهى كثيره جدا يمكنك قراتها فى هذا الرابط 

http://popekirillos.net/ar/bible/tafseer/ebranin7.htm
_ اما الاخ سعد رستم فيجيب دليل على الكلام الغريب اللى هو كتبه 
لان المساله مش لعبه .... يقوله كلمتين ويبقى فسر الموضوع ... 

_ ثم افترض الاخ سعد قبليات مختلفه للمسيح عن ابراهيم 
نؤمن نحن بالاخيره منها وهى قبليه لاهوت المسيح الازلى لابراهيم 

فهل هذا صحيح .... 
يقول القديس أغسطينوس

"ولستم تعرفونه،

وأما أنا فأعرفه،

وإن قلت إني لست اعرفه أكون مثلكم كاذبًا،

لكني أعرفه وأحفظ قوله". (55)

"أبوكم إبراهيم تهلل بأن يرى يومي فرأى وفرح". )56(

إذ يفتخر اليهود أنهم من نسل إبراهيم أكد لهم السيد المسيح أن أباهم إبراهيم كان يشتهي أن يراه ويكرمه، وأنه قد رأى يومه. إن كان المسيح قبل إبراهيم فإن تعاليمه ليست بجديدة، إنه يسبق موسى مستلم الشريعة.

متى رأى إبراهيم يوم الرب فتهلل؟

أ‌- يقول القديس بولس أن إبراهيم رأى يومه، إذ نال وعدًا بمجيئه من نسله (غل 3: 16)، أي مجيء المسيح ليبارك جميع قبائل الأرض (أع 3: 25 - 26).

ب‌- يرى العلامة أوريجينوس أنه رآه حين سار مسيرة ثلاثة أيام ورفع عينيه وأبصر موضع الذبيحة من بعيد (تك 22: 4)، فبسيره ثلاثة أيام اختبر طريق القيامة في اليوم الثالث فتمتع بمفهوم جديد للذبيحة، ذبيحة الابن الوحيد الجنس.

ج‌- يرى القديس امبروسيوس أنه رآه حين أقسم بذاته أنه بالبركة يباركه ويكثر نسله كنجوم السماء وكالرمل على شاطئ البحر (تك (22: 16).

v إنه ذاك الذي أقسم بذاته هو الذي رآه إبراهيم.

اذا الكلام ليس على رؤيه الناسوت بل يوم المسيح ( الصلب ) 
فساله اليهود كيف رايت ابراهيم ( رؤيه مباشره ) وانت مجبتش خمسين سنه 
فقال المسيح قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن 

اذن اليهود سالوا المسيح كيف راى ( راى ) ابراهيم , والمسيح فهم سؤالهم تماما ورد عليه بجواب 

سليم ( اجابه السؤال ) بانه كائن ( دون زمن فهو الكائن فى كل زمان ) من قبل ابراهيم 

ومنذ الازل .. وليس عمره مادون الخمسين فقط  .. 
______________________________________________


قمر الزمان قال:


> سبحان الله الذى لا الة الا هو انت اذا تكذب المسيح
> وتقول ان هذا كان فى العهد القديم وان السيد المسيح جاء والغى ذالك
> يبدو انك لم تقراء كتاب جيدا
> انظر ماذا قال يسوع
> ...



ردك ده سيادتك اللى كاتبه بنفسك وهنا بان فعلا انك لاتعلم شيئا عن المسيحيه 

وان كل ردودك السابقه ليست لك 

فهل كان السجود للبشر فى العهد القديم تشريعا او حكما حتى لاينقض ؟؟ 
وهل تعلم مالذى اكمل ولم ينقض .. انه الناموس .. وده موضوع تانى 

اذن المسيح له المجد كماذكرت قال ( مكتوب للرب الهك تسجد واياه وحده تعبد ) 
وانت بنفسك ذكرت ان بطرس رفض سجود كرنيليوس له لانه انسان مثله 

متبعا تعليم المسيح ..... 

فهل كان سجود التلاميذ للمسيح احتراما واجلالا ام سجود العبد لربه ؟؟


----------



## قمر الزمان (28 يناير 2007)

AVADA CADAVRA قال:


> *يا محترم مجمع نيقية انعقد لمناقشة البدعة الاريوسية  ARIANISM يا من تدعي العلم
> او من تنقل من جاهل
> وكان قبلة الجميع معترف بالوهية المسيح و التسليم الرسولي يا فهمان
> ياريت كمان بما ان حضرتك مثقف او من تنقل منة مثقف يقولنا ما هو الفكر الاريوسي ؟؟
> ...



يا سيدى الفاضل ماذا اسمى هذا هل اسمية هرووووووووووووب
لماذا تهرب كمن الموضوع الرئيسى انا اذكر لك نصوصو ودلالات من نصوص اخرى وانتظر ردك وانا ارى انك افلست ولا تستطيع الرد فتتهرب الى مواضيع اخرى بجانب السب القذف والشتم
ويبقى السؤال الحائر الذى يشغل اجابتة بال الحيارى النصارى
اين ادعى يسوع الالوهية واين قال يسوع انا اتلله صراحة وامر بعبادتة هل يوجد بالطبع لا
وهل قال انا اقنوم ثانيى اين ورد ذالك
اريد اجابة شافية بدون تدليس ولا تزوير
ودون استنتاجات نص واحد صرييييح


----------



## قمر الزمان (28 يناير 2007)

كيمو انتظر ردى المفحم لك سوف ااتيك بما لاتحمد عقباة


----------



## قمر الزمان (28 يناير 2007)

> ولكن لم يطلق احد قط على نفسه انه اله ولو حتى مجازا ( خد بالك من دى )
> المسيح فقط اطلقه على نفسه







( (( و لست أسأل من أجل هؤلاء فقط، بل أيضا من أجل الذي يؤمنون بي بكلامهم ليكون الجميع واحدا كما أنك أنت أيها الآب فـيَّ و أنا فيك ، ليؤمن العالم أنك أرسلتني ، و أنا قد أعطيتهم المجد الذي أعطيتني ، ليكونوا واحدا كما أننا نحن واحد . أنا فيهم و أنت فيَّ ليكونوا مكملين إلى واحد )) إنجيل يوحنا 17/ 20 ـ 23. )
 لن ارد عليك ساترك هذا النص يرد عليك واريدك ان تقراءة وانت تقراء كلام عادى جدا ف كتاب او قصة وانظر ماذا سوف تفهم منة وقانة بما جئت بة 
استاذى الفاضل نحن لسنا هنا لنعاند او نكابر بل لاظهار الحق
والحق احق ان يتبع





> اما الاخ سعد رستم فيجيب دليل على الكلام الغريب اللى هو كتبه
> لان المساله مش لعبه .... يقوله كلمتين ويبقى فسر الموضوع ...
> 
> _ ثم افترض الاخ سعد قبليات مختلفه للمسيح عن ابراهيم
> نؤمن نحن بالاخيره منها وهى قبليه لاهوت المسيح الازلى لابراهيم



مين الاخ سعد رستم دة قس ولا دة ذكر فى الكتاب المقدس
ولا انت بتنقل من منتديات تانية عميانى من غير متقرا الكطلام البتنقلة والله لعظيم شكلك مقريت ردودى




> ردك ده سيادتك اللى كاتبه بنفسك وهنا بان فعلا انك لاتعلم شيئا عن المسيحيه
> 
> وان كل ردودك السابقه ليست لك
> 
> ...



طيب يا فهامة عصرك واوانك هذا ما ذكرة العهد القديم يعنى مجبتوش من بتنا وانا جى والسجود هنا فعلا ليس تشريع ولكنتا غريز طبيعية فى الانسان حينما يجد من هو اقوى منة واكثر سلطانا ويفعل الاعاجيب وقدرؤ ذالك فى الانبياء فسجدو لهم اعتبارا على انهم الله
ولاكن فى الحقيقة انهم انبياء من عند الهل 
الله ارسلهم كما ارسل السيد المسيح وايدم بالمعجزات
ومووضع النقد هنات ليس لما فعلوة البشر ولاكن لما قالة الرب ونزلة على عبادةفالسجود فى العهد القديم يحمل نفس المعنى وهو سجود عفوى وليس دليل على الالوهية
واضف الى ذالك نفس السؤال اين امرهم يسوع بعبادتة اين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بالله عليك تجاوبنى اين امر بالعابادة واين قال انا الالة المتجسيد
لم يذكر ذالك بل كل ما ذكرة هى عبارات اتحاد الة مع نبية كما فعل من قبل من الانبياء فهو فعل فى الكثير من افعالة ما فعلة الانبياء من قبلة لذالك لا مكن الاخذ بذالك على انة دليل الوهية
ولنا عودة ولاكن. اين قال يسوع انا الله؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟




> اذن المسيح له المجد كماذكرت قال ( مكتوب للرب الهك تسجد واياه وحده تعبد )



كلام جميل انت تدين نفسك استاذى العزيز
واياة وحدة تعبد واياة يعنى تفرد مش قال وللة المتجسد ولا قال لالاقانيم المتحدة تعبد
بل انفرد الله بذالك ولم ياتى ببال ابدا للسيد المسيح


----------



## قمر الزمان (28 يناير 2007)

أن لفظ ابن الله لم يقتصر في الكتاب المقدس على المسيح بل اطلق لفظ ابن الله على كثيرين غير المسيح فهي تسمية عامة والدليل على ذلك :
ورد في سفر صموئيل الثاني [ 7 : 14 ] ان الرب يقول عن النبي سليمان : ((أَنَا أَكُونُ لَهُ أَباً وَهُوَ يَكُونُ لِيَ ابْناً))
وفي سفر الخروج [ 4 : 22 ] أن الرب يقول عن إسرائيل : ((إسرائيل ابني البكر)) وفي المزمور التاسع والعشرين الفقرة الاولى يقول النص : ((قدموا للرب يا ابناء الله . . . قدموا للرب مجداً وعزاً .))
وفي المزمور الثاني الفقرة السابعة ان الرب قال لداود : ((انت ابني وأنا اليوم ولدتك))
وفي العهد الجديد يقول المسيح في انجيل متى الاصحاح الخامس : ((طوبى لصانعي السلام لأنهم ابناء الله يدعون))
والخلاصة :
إن لفظ ( ابن الله ) اطلق في الكتاب المقدس على كل من له صلة بالله من الانبياء والشرفاء والمؤمنين وعلى كل مستقيم بار .
والقاعدة :
ان كل الذين ينقادون بروح الله هم ( ابناء الله ) كما جاء في رسالة بولس لأهل رومية فهو يقول ((لأن كل الذين ينقادون بروح الله فأولئك هم ابناء الله)) [ رو 8 : 14 ] وكل من يعمل الخطايا والآثام ، فقد اطلق عليه ( ابن ابليس ) فقد جاء في سفر أعمال الرسل [ 13 : 10 ] أن بولس قال عن الساحر اليهودي الذي يدعي النبوة كذباً : ((أيها الممتلىء كل غش وكل خبث يا ابن ابليس))
فمن هنا نرى أيها القارىء الكريم انه من كان قريباً من الله منقاداً له ويعمل بمشيئته ويمتثل أمره فهو ابنه ومن كان قريباً من إبليس ويعمل المعاصي والآثام فهو ابن له .
وبالتالي فلا حجة ولا يلزم من إطلاق لفظ ابن الله على المسيح أن ندعي فيه الالوهية إنما غاية ما يرمي إليه ذلك الاطلاق أن المسيح عبد بار لله منقاد له يعمل بمشيئته ويمتثل أمره . شأنه شأن باقي انبياء ورسل الله الكرام الذين بعثهم الله لهداية البشر وكان خاتمهم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم .
يقول الاستاذ / سعد رستم في كتابه ( الاناجيل الاربعة ورسائل بولس ويوحنا تنفي ألوهيته كما ينفيها القرآن :
.... لدى تتبعنا لاستخدام عبارة ( ابن الله ) في الأناجيل نرى أن هذا التعبير يقصد به معنى الصالح البار الوثيق الصلة بالله و المتخلِّق بأخلاق الله. فقد جاء في إنجيل مرقس [15 : 39] : (( و لما رأى قائد المائة، الواقف مقابله ، أنه صرخ هكذا ، و أسلم الروح، قال: حقا كان هذا الإنسان ابن الله )) نفس هذا الموقف أورده لوقا في إنجيله فنقل عن قائد المائة أنه قال عن المسيح : (( بالحقيقة كان هذا الإنسان بارَّ اً ))، فما عبر عنه مرقس في إنجيله بعبارة ( ابن الله ) عبر عنه لوقا بعبارة ( باراً ) ، مما يبين أن المراد من عبارة ابن الله ليس إلا كونه بارا صالحا .
و بهذا المعنى كان يستخدم اليهود ـ مخاطَبي المسيح ـ لفظة ( ابن الله ) ، التي لم تكن غريبة عليهم ، بل شائعة و مستخدمة لديهم بالمعـنـى الذي ذكرناه ، و لذلك نجد مثل ا، أن أحد علماء اليهود و اسمه " نتنائيل" لما سمع من صديقه فيليبس، عن نبيٍّ خرج من مدينة الناصرة، استنكر ذلك في البداية، لكنه لما ذهب ليرى عيسى بنفسه، عرفه عيسى و قال فيه : (( هو ذا اسرائيلي خالص لا غش فيه ))، فقال له نتنائيل: (( من أين تعرفني ؟ )) ، أجابه يسوع : (( قبل أن يدعوك فيليبس و أنت تحت التينة، رأيتك! )) فأجابه نتنائيل : (( رابِّي! أنت ابن الله، أنت ملك إسرائيل )) [يوحنا 1 : 5 ـ 49] و مما لا شك فيه، أن مقصود نتنائيل ، كإسرائيلي يهودي موحد، عالم بالكتاب المقدس، من عبارة ابن الله هذه، لم يكن : أنت ابن الله المولود منه و المتجسد! و لا مقصوده : أنت أقنوم الابن المتجسد من الذات الإلهية !! لأن هذه الأفكار كلها لم تكن معروفة في ذلك الوقت، و لا تحدث المسيح نفسه عنها، لأن هذه الحادثة حدثت في اليوم الثاني لبعثة المسيح فقط، بل من الواضح المقطوع به أن مقصود نتنائيل من عبارته أنت ابن الله : أنت مختار الله و مجتباه، أو أنت حبيب الله أو من عند الله، أو أنت النبي الصالح البار المقدس، و نحو ذلك. هذا و مما يؤكد ذلك، أن لقب ( ابن الله ) جاء بعينه، في الإنجيل، في حق كل بارٍّ صالح غير عيسى ، كما استعمل ( ابن إبليس ) في حق الإنسان الفاسد الطالح. ففي إنجيل متى [5 : 9] : (( طوبى لصانعي السلام فإنهم أبناءُ الله يُدْعَوْنَ )) ، و فيه أيضا: (( و أما أنا فأقول لكم أحبوا أعداءكم، باركوا لاعنيكم، أحسنوا إلى مبغضيكم ، و صلوا لأجل الذين يسيئون إليكم، و يطردونكم، لكي تكونوا أبناء أبيكم الذي في السموات )) متى [5 : 44 ـ 45].
و في إنجيل لوقا [6 : 35] : (( بل أحبوا أعداءكم و أحسنوا و أقرضوا و أنتم لا ترجون شيئا فيكون أجركم عظيما و تكونوا بني العـَلِيِّ فإنه منعم على غير الشاكرين و الأشرار . ))
فسمَّى الأبرار المحسنين بلا مقابل المتخلِّقين بـخُلُقِ الله بـِ ( أبناء العلي ) و ( أبناء أبيهم الذي في السموات ) ....
و في الإصحاح الأول من إنجيل يوحنا يقول : (( و أما الذين قبلوه ( أي قبلوا السيد المسيح ) ، و هم الذين يؤمنون باسمه ، فقد مكَّنهم أن يصيروا أبناء الله )) [ 1 : 12] .
كل هذا مما يوضح أنه في لغة مؤلفي الأناجيل و اللغة التي كان يتكلمها السيد المسيح ، كان يُعَبَّرُ بـ ِ: ( ابـن الله ) عن كل : رجل بار صالح وثيق الصلة بالله مقرب منه تعالى يحبه الله تعالى و يتولاه و يجعله من خاصته و أحبابه ، و وجه هذه الاستعارة واضح، و هو أن الأب جُـبِلَ على أن يكون شديد الحنان و الرأفة و المحبة و الشفقة لولده ، حريصا على يجلب له جميع الخيرات و يدفع عنه جميع الشرور، فإذا أراد الله تعالى أن يبين هذه المحبة الشديدة و الرحمة الفائقة و العناية الخاصة منه لعبده فليس أفضل من استعارة تعبير كونه أبا لهذا العبد و كون هذا العبد كابن لـه.
و قد جاء في بعض رسائل العهد الجديد ما يوضح هذا المجاز أشد الإيضاح و لا يترك فيه أي مجال للشك أو الإبهام :
فقد جاء في رسالة يوحنا الأولى [ 5:1 ـ 2 ] قوله : (( كل من يؤمن أن يسوع هو المسيح فقد ولد من الله. و كل من يحب الوالد يحب المولود منه أيضا. بهذا نعرف أننا نحب أولاد الله إذا أحببنا الله و حفظنا وصاياه . )) و في آخر نفس هذه الرسالة : (( نعلم أن كل من ولد من الله لايخطئ بل المولود من الله يحفظ نفسه و الشرير لا يمسه )) [ 5 : 18 ]. و أيضا في الإصحاح الثالث من نفس تلك الرسالة، يقول يوحنا: ((كل من هو مولود من الله لا يفعل خطيَّة لأن زرعه يثبت فيه و لا يستطيع أن يخطئ لأنه مولود من الله، بهذا أولاد الله ظاهرون و أولاد إبليس... الخ )) رسالة يوحنا الأولى: [3: 9ـ10].
و في الإصحاح الرابع من تلك الرسالة أيضا : (( أيها الأحباء لنحب بعضنا بعضا لأن المحبة هي من الله و كل من يحب فقد ولد من الله و يعرف الله)) رسالة يوحنا الأول ى: [ 4 : 7 ]
و في رسالة بولس إلى أهل رومية [8 : 14 ـ 16]: (( لأن كل الذين ينقادون بروح الله فأولـئك هم أبناء الله. إذ لم تأخذوا روح العبودية أيضا للخوف، بل أخذتم روح التبني الذي به نصرخ يا أبا الآب. الروح نفسه يشهد لأرواحنا أننا أولاد الله .))
و في رسالة بولس إلى أهل فيليبس [2 : 14 ـ 15] : (( افعلوا كل شيء بلا دمدمة و لا مجادلة. لكي تكونوا بلا لوم و بسطاء أولاد الله بلا عيب في وسط جيل معوج و ملتو تضيئون بينهم كأنوار في العالم .))
ففي كل هذه النصوص استعملت عبارات : ابن الله ، أبناء الله ، أولاد الله ، و الولادة من الله ، بذلك المعنى المجازي الذي ذكرناه .
فإن قيل
: إنما سمى الإنجيل عيسى بـِ "الابن الوحيد " لله مما يفيد أن بنوَّته لله بنوَّة فريدة متميزة لا يشاركه فيها أحد فهي غير بنوَّة أنبياء بني إسرائيل، لِـلَّه، وغير بنوَّة المؤمنين الأبرار الصالحين عموما أو بنوَّة شعب بني إسرائيل لله.. الخ، .
فجوابه
:
أولاً : أن غير المسيح عليه السلام أيضاً امتاز بوصف آخر ليس أقل منه في الأهمية فقد اطلقت الأسفار الابن البكر على اسرائيل وداود دون المسيح طبقاً للآتي : 
- في سفر الخروج 4 : 22 أن الله سبحانه وتعالى قال لموسى : (( إسرائيل ابني البكر )) و في سفر إرميا، يقول الله تعالى : (( لأني صرت لإسرائيل أبا، و أفرايم هو بكري )) [ إرميا 31 : 9 ] ومن المعروف أن البكر أولى وأفضل عند أبيه من غير البكر ، فالبكر أجل قدراً عند والده من غير البكر على مالا يخفى ، والكتاب المقدس يشهد بأن للولد الأكبر سهمين في الميراث ولغيره سهم واحد [ تثنية 21 : 15 ، 17 ] .
ثانيا : بما ان البنوة لله تعني الانقياد لله والعمل بمشيئته (( لأن كل الذين ينقادون بروح الله فأولـئك هم أبناء الله. )) [ رو 8 : 14 ] فتكون عبارة " الابن الوحيد " للمسيح هي كناية عن شدة قرب المسيح لله من بين قومه وذلك لطاعته وانقياده له وهو المبلغ عنه. 
ثالثاً : إن عبارة "الابن الوحيد" في الكتاب المقدس لا تعني بالضرورة الانفراد و الوحدانية الحقيقية بل قد يقصد بها الحظوة الخاصة و المنزلة الرفيعة، يدل على ذلك أن سفر التكوين من التوراة يحكي أن الله تعالى امتحن إبراهيم فقال له: (( يا إبراهيم ! فقال: هأنذا. فقال: خذ ابنك وحيدك الذي تحبه، اسـحق، و اذهب إلى أرض المـريا…)) [ تكوين: 22/1ـ2 ]
فأطلق الكتاب المقدس على اسحق لقب الابن الوحيد لإبراهيم، هذا مع أنه، طبقا لنص التوراة نفسها، كان اسماعيل قد وُلِد لإبراهيم، قبل إسحق، كما جاء في سفر التكوين : (( فولدت هاجر لأبرام ابنا و دعا أبرام اسم ابنه الذي ولدته هاجر: اسماعيل. كان أبرام ابن ست و ثمانين لما ولدت هاجر اسماعيل لأبرام )) [ تكوين: 16 / 15 ـ 16 ] ، ثم تذكر التوراة أنه لما بلغ إبراهيم مائة سنة بشر بولادة إسحـق [ التكوين: 17 : 15 إلى 20 ] ، و بناء عليه لم يكن اسحق ابناً وحيداً لإبراهيم بالمعنى الحقيقي للكلمة، مما يؤكد أن تعبير " الابن الوحيد " لا يعني بالضرورة ـ في لغة الكتاب المقدس ـ معنى الانفراد حقيقة، بل هو تعبير مجازي يفيد أهمية هذا الابن و أنه يحظى بعطف خاص و محبة فائقة و عناية متميزة من أبيه، بخلاف سائر الأبناء، و لا شك أن محبة لله تعالى للمسيح و عنايته أعظم من عنايته جميع من سبقه من الأنبياء لذا صح إطلاق تعبير : (( ابني الوحيد )) عليه.
رابعاً : ان الكتاب المقدس قد اطلق على غير المسيح أوصافاً وأسماء لا تليق إلا بالله وحده وهي أكبر وأعظم من اطلاق عبارة الابن الوحيد في حق المسيح ومع ذلك لم يقل أحد من الناس انهم آلهه ، فعلى سبيل المثال : 
1 _ ورد في سفر القضاة [ 13 : 21 ، 22 ] اطلاق لفظ الله على الملك : يقول النص (وَلَمْ يَتَجَلَّ مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ ثَانِيَةً لِمَنُوحَ وَزَوْجَتِهِ. عِنْدَئِذٍ أَدْرَكَ مَنُوحُ أَنَّهُ مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ. فَقَالَ مَنُوحُ لاِمْرَأَتِه نموت موتاً لأَنَّنَا قَدْ رَأَيْنَا اللهَ. ) وواضح أن الذي تراءى لمنوح وامراته كان الملك .
2 _ ورد في سفر الخروج [ 22 : 8 ] اطلاق لفظ الله على القاضي :
يقول النص : (( وإن لم يوجد السارق يقدم صاحب البيت إلى الله ليحكم ، هل يمد يده إلى ملك صاحبه )) فقوله : إلى الله ، أي : إلى القاضي . 
3 _ وكذلك أيضاً جاء في سفر الخروج [ 22 : 9 ] اطلاق لفظ الله على القاضي :
يقول النص (( في كل دعوى جنائية من جهة ثور أو حمار أو شاة أو ثوب أو مفقود ما ، يقال : إن هذا هو ، تقدم إلى الله دعواها ، فالذي يحكم الله بذنبه يعوض صاحبه باثنين )) فقوله إلى الله ، أي : إلى القاضي نائب الله .
4 _ كما اطلق الكتاب المقدس لفظ إله على القاضي فقد ورد في المزمور [ 82 : 1 ] : (( الله قائم في مجمع الله ، في وسط الآلهه يقضي ))
5 _ وأطلق الكتاب المقدس لفظ الآلهه على الأشراف فقد ورد في المزمور [ 138 : 1 ] قول داود عليه السلام :
(( أحمدك من كل قبلبي ، قدام الآلهه أعزف لك )) .


----------



## Basilius (28 يناير 2007)

قمر الزمان قال:


> يا سيدى الفاضل ماذا اسمى هذا هل اسمية هرووووووووووووب
> لماذا تهرب كمن الموضوع الرئيسى انا اذكر لك نصوصو ودلالات من نصوص اخرى وانتظر ردك وانا ارى انك افلست ولا تستطيع الرد فتتهرب الى مواضيع اخرى بجانب السب القذف والشتم
> ويبقى السؤال الحائر الذى يشغل اجابتة بال الحيارى النصارى
> اين ادعى يسوع الالوهية واين قال يسوع انا اتلله صراحة وامر بعبادتة هل يوجد بالطبع لا
> ...




*من اللذي يهرب الان ؟
من اللذي تكلم في مواضيع كثيرة بدون دليل ؟
من اللذي تكلم عن ان مجمع نيقية هو اللذي اقر لاهوت المسيح ؟
كلمتك عن كتابات الاباء الاولين قبل مجمع نيقية هربت و لم تذكرها لانك لا تعلم اي شىء 
سؤالك العقيم عن الوهية المسيح مجاب عنة في مواضيع كثيرة جدا جدا  و انا شاركت فيها مع بقية اخوتي لاثبات الوهية المسيح 
تفقد هذة المواضيع يا محترم مش هنعيد و نزيد 
وبعدين يعني اية اقنوم ثاني ؟؟؟ اية الهبل دة ؟ 
نص واحد !!!!! يوجد نصوص كثيرة تمت كتابتها في كل المواضيع يا سيد 
وانت نفسك عندما علقت على بعض منها كان بتفسيرك انت وحدك او بتفسير الجاهل المنقول منة 
تعقلوا 
اما التدليس و التزوير فمن الشخص اللذي تنقل منة *​


----------



## قمر الزمان (28 يناير 2007)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
ربما ذكرت بعض الاشياء ولم يقوم الاخوة المسلمين بالرد عليك فيها وهذا يكمن فى قلة علمهم وبحثهم
ولاكن حتى لا نخرج عن الموضووع قلت ان هناك الكثير من الادلة هل لى بداليل واحد قول واحد على الالوهية يسوع يقول فية انا العل قول واحد ليسوع شخصيا وليس تكهنات ولا رسائل وما الى ذالك نص واحد من فم يسوع يقول اعبدونى
نص واحد 
هل هذا ثير عليك ايها النصرانى المحترم نص واحد فقت
هل يعجزك ذالك
سبحان الله

بالمناسبة انت من فتحت الكلام عن مجمع نيقية وانا رديت عليك ودة كان نوع من انواع الهروب النت استخدمتها وانا رديت عليك
ولنكمل حديثا ايها العضو المحترم
ولتعلم انى باحث عنم الحق فقط وانا حتى الان لم اجدة عندك
ويبقى السؤال الذى حير عقول الحيارى النصارى اين قال يسوع انا الله
زمن الاجابة الف سنة ومنتظر الاجابة


----------



## steven gerrard (28 يناير 2007)

*مين الى*



قمر الزمان قال:


> يقول الاستاذ الباحث سعد رستم في معرض رده على هذه الشبهه :



انتى اللى كاتبه سعد رستم فى شبهتك

وبعدين جاييه تتريقى على الاستاذ كيمو وتقولى مين سعد ده

انتى بتتكلمى جد ولا بتهرجى:a82: 

واضح اساسا انك بتنقلى من غير حتى ماتقرى اللى انت ناقلاه 

وجايه حطه 100 شبهه ورا بعض على اساس انك عندك شوال شبهات وجايه تفضيه

لما تكتبى شبهه ونرد عليك

 ناقشينا فيها مش تنقلى على نقطه جديده من غير ما ننهى الاولانيه

ركزى بس وانتى بتنقلى علشان شكلك بقى وحش اوى:t32:


----------



## Basilius (28 يناير 2007)

قمر الزمان قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> ربما ذكرت بعض الاشياء ولم يقوم الاخوة المسلمين بالرد عليك فيها وهذا يكمن فى قلة علمهم وبحثهم
> ولاكن حتى لا نخرج عن الموضووع قلت ان هناك الكثير من الادلة هل لى بداليل واحد قول واحد على الالوهية يسوع يقول فية انا العل قول واحد ليسوع شخصيا وليس تكهنات ولا رسائل وما الى ذالك نص واحد من فم يسوع يقول اعبدونى
> نص واحد
> ...




*لا يا محترم 
اقرا المواضيع كويس جدا 
لا يوجد نص فقط بل الكثير من النصوص 
وتكلمنا فيها من قبل 
راجع كل ما تم كتابتة و علق علية 
اما موضوع مجمع نيقية فانا لا اعلم من هرب فينا 
قلت ان مجمع نيقية انعقد و قرر لاهوت المسيح 
وقلت لك ان لاهوت المسيح مقرر من قبل ذلك 
و اتيت لك باسماء بعض من الاباء الاولين اللتي تجهلها انت و من لقنك 
هذا بالاضافة الى الاصل و هو الكتاب المقدس طبعا 
فلا اعلم من هرب 
ومن الجاهل 
وبالنسبة للاثبات   فلم تجاوب انت على ما كتبتة انت ب انا كائن 
راجع كلام الاخ كيمو جيدا و ستعرف انة اجابك ووفى 
لحد الان نقل اعمى من شخص جاهل 
انت لست باحثا عن الحق 
لانك بكل بساطة لا تعرف الحق 
تكلم من تفاسيرنا المسيحية يا سيد و ستجاوب ​*


----------



## قمر الزمان (28 يناير 2007)

بردو مفيش فايدة فى السب والشتم انا كل دة بحاول احافظ على مسار الموضوع وانت مفيش فايدة
دى كلها نقاط تترقنا ليها
محولة منك للخروج عن الموضوع الرئيسى ولاكن هيهات
يبقى السؤال
اين قال يسوع انا الله وامر بعبادتة


----------



## قمر الزمان (28 يناير 2007)

تكلم من تفاسيرنا المسيحية يا سيد و ستجاوب

على اى اساس وضعت هذة التفاسير واليس لى عقل لقراء واقارن بين ما جاء فى التفاسير وبين ما جاء فى الكتاب المقدس عندما يناقد الكتاب المقدس نفسة ما حيلتى اذن


----------



## steven gerrard (28 يناير 2007)

خدى النص ده كمان ردى عليه يا قمر الزمان

( بيتى بيت الصلاه يدعى وانتم جعلتموه مغارة لصوص )

ياريت كفايه نقل من المنتديات التانيه

لانك وانا واثق لم تقرائى اى شئ من اللى انت كاتباه


----------



## Basilius (28 يناير 2007)

(( رابِّي! أنت ابن الله، أنت ملك إسرائيل )) [يوحنا 1 : 5 ـ 49] و مما لا شك فيه، أن مقصود نتنائيل ، كإسرائيلي يهودي موحد، عالم بالكتاب المقدس، من عبارة ابن الله هذه، لم يكن : أنت ابن الله المولود منه و المتجسد! و لا مقصوده : أنت أقنوم الابن المتجسد من الذات الإلهية !! لأن هذه الأفكار كلها لم تكن معروفة في ذلك الوقت، و لا تحدث المسيح نفسه عنها، لأن هذه الحادثة حدثت في اليوم الثاني لبعثة المسيح فقط، بل من الواضح المقطوع به أن مقصود نتنائيل من عبارته أنت ابن الله : أنت مختار الله و مجتباه، 



*شايفين الفتاوى يا احبة 
بتفسر على مزاجك لية يا من تقول على نفسك باحث عن الحق 
في اي مرجع مسيحي استندت الى تفسيرك الاحمق هذا 
العهد القديم يتنبا بالمسيح و هذا ما قالة رابِّي! أنت ابن الله، أنت ملك إسرائيل 

من اللذي قالك ان هذة الافكار لم تكن معروفة 
العهد القديم كلة نبؤات عن تلك الافكار و عن المسيح يا سيد رستم افندي *

بل من الواضح المقطوع به أن مقصود نتنائيل من عبارته أنت ابن الله : أنت مختار الله و مجتباه،  

*هتفسروا على مزاجكوا لية يا مسلمين 
اين دليلك على كلامك ؟ من قال هذا يا من تسمى نفسك باحث عن الحق ؟؟ من قال هذا من الاباء المسيحيين يا حج رستم افندي  ام هذا من استنتاجك اليعفوري وانت تشرب بول البعير *

كإسرائيلي يهودي موحد، عالم بالكتاب المقدس، 


*هل كان الكتاب المقدس ان ذاك اي ما نعرفة من عهدية مكتمل ؟؟؟
يعرف اية يا حبيبي اوزن كلامك يا بتاع الحق *

*طب اقول اية 
قولة اقرا كويس و ستعلم الفرق بين بنوة البشر و بنوة المسيح من داخل الكتب المسيحية يا عم رستم *


----------



## Basilius (28 يناير 2007)

قمر الزمان;187400 قال:
			
		

> تكلم من تفاسيرنا المسيحية يا سيد و ستجاوب
> 
> على اى اساس وضعت هذة التفاسير واليس لى عقل لقراء واقارن بين ما جاء فى التفاسير وبين ما جاء فى الكتاب المقدس عندما يناقد الكتاب المقدس نفسة ما حيلتى اذن



*يناقض هذا في مخيلة رستم بتاعك 
هل اعتبر هذا اشارة الى جهلكم بالمسيحية و تفاسيرها *​*وعندما قالك الاخ كيمو عن رستم الجاهل اللذي تنقل منة حضرتك 
قلت لة في مداخلتك من هو رستم دة ؟ هل هو قسيس من الواضح انك مقرتش كلامي و بتنقل من منتديات بالعمى 

ويعود الرب ليفضح جهلك و تدليسك يا كااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااذب 
مداخلتك ذكرت فيها هذا الرستم اليعفوري وانت لا تدري 
فضحت نقلك و جهالتك بنفسك 
وكمان فضحت تهجمك عبى العضو كيمو بنفسك عندما قلت لة من رستم هذا 
رستم هذا هو الاحمق اللذي تنقل منة يا كاذب*


----------



## Basilius (28 يناير 2007)

*قلت و ساقول 
المواضيع كثيرة التي تتناول الوهية المسيح 
المواضيع موجودة في هذا القسم و تم الاجابة عنها 
وانت اثرت نقطة انا كائن عن طريق الحج رستم 
وبينا فيها ادعاءة الاحمق و كذبة 
راجع الردود في اول الموضوع يا حبيبي 
وقلت لك اين قال جبرائيل έγώ ειμί

ولم ترد بل انتقلت الى نقاط اخرى من رستم بتاعك 
راجع الردود يا سيد في تلك المواضيع 
عجبي على النقل الاعمى *​


----------



## Basilius (28 يناير 2007)

*ملخص الموضوع 
لا يقدر مسلم على الاتيان بكلام الاباء المفسرين 
بيفسر على مزاجة و على حماقة من لقنة امثال هذا الرستم اليعفوري 
في يوحنا قيل للمسيح انت ابن اللة 
ويفسر الحج رستم هذا النص على انة حبيب اللة 
الىى اين استندت في تفسيرك يا رستم ؟؟؟ الى الهبل و الكذب و التدليس 
عجبي 
محدش يفسر الانجيل على هواة يا اخوانا 
كفاية كذب و تدليس يا من تقول انك باحث عن الحقيقة و انت لا تعلمها 
سلامي الى المدلس رستم و اتحداة ان ياتي بالتفاسير المسيحية التي تؤكد كلامة *​*وكل من يتكلم في اقوال الانجيل و يفسرها على كيفة امثال قمر الزمان و لا يستطيع الاجابة من كتبنا و من اقوال الاباء المسيحيين بل من مدلسين اسلاميين يفسروا كيفما شاءوا مثلما فسروا ابن اللة على انها خليل او حبيب اللة فهذا مرفوض و ان دل فيدل على كذبك و جهالتك 
تعقل و حاججني من اقوال ابائي و علمائي و ليس من اقوال جهالك و مدلسينك *


----------



## kimo14th (28 يناير 2007)

قمر الزمان قال:


> ( (( و لست أسأل من أجل هؤلاء فقط، بل أيضا من أجل الذي يؤمنون بي بكلامهم ليكون الجميع واحدا كما أنك أنت أيها الآب فـيَّ و أنا فيك ، ليؤمن العالم أنك أرسلتني ، و أنا قد أعطيتهم المجد الذي أعطيتني ، ليكونوا واحدا كما أننا نحن واحد . أنا فيهم و أنت فيَّ ليكونوا مكملين إلى واحد )) إنجيل يوحنا 17/ 20 ـ 23. )
> لن ارد عليك ساترك هذا النص يرد عليك واريدك ان تقراءة وانت تقراء كلام عادى جدا ف كتاب او قصة وانظر ماذا سوف تفهم منة وقانة بما جئت بة
> استاذى الفاضل نحن لسنا هنا لنعاند او نكابر بل لاظهار الحق
> والحق احق ان يتبعح



يانهار ابيض مانا جبت التفاسير ووضحنا المقصود فى كل موقف 

موقف المسيح مع اليهود واثبتلك من خلال المحاوره ان المسيح يقصد مافهموه انه والله واحد 
( اين تعليقك على كلامى فى هذه النقطه ) 

وشرحتلك مقصد المسيح عندما قال ليكونوا كما اننا نحن واحد 
وان الوحده بين المسيح والاب وحده جوهر وطبيعه كما انها وحده مشيئه وعمل 

يشرح القديس أغسطينوس

"أنا والآب واحد". (30)

( لم يقل "أنا والآب متطابقان"، بل "أنا والآب واحد"، إنها وحدة حب وعمل كما هي وحدة جوهر ) 

________________________________________________



قمر الزمان قال:


> مين الاخ سعد رستم دة قس ولا دة ذكر فى الكتاب المقدس
> ولا انت بتنقل من منتديات تانية عميانى من غير متقرا الكطلام البتنقلة والله لعظيم شكلك مقريت ردودىح



ههههههههههه انا بردو سعد رستم ده اللى حضرتك وانتى بتنقلى كتبتى اسمه غلط 

ههههههههههههههههههههه :yahoo:   

________________________________________________



قمر الزمان قال:


> طيب يا فهامة عصرك واوانك هذا ما ذكرة العهد القديم يعنى مجبتوش من بتنا وانا جى والسجود هنا فعلا ليس تشريع ولكنتا غريز طبيعية فى الانسان حينما يجد من هو اقوى منة واكثر سلطانا ويفعل الاعاجيب وقدرؤ ذالك فى الانبياء فسجدو لهم اعتبارا على انهم الله
> ولاكن فى الحقيقة انهم انبياء من عند الهل
> الله ارسلهم كما ارسل السيد المسيح وايدم بالمعجزات
> ومووضع النقد هنات ليس لما فعلوة البشر ولاكن لما قالة الرب ونزلة على عبادةفالسجود فى العهد القديم يحمل نفس المعنى وهو سجود عفوى وليس دليل على الالوهية
> ...



اذن متفقين ان السجود قديما لم يكن تشريع ولايقتضى الوهيه 
نشوف العهد الجديد لقينا المسيح بيقول ( مكتوب للرب الهك تسجد واياه وحده تعبد ) 
طب نفهم ايه ان السجود كما اوضحه المسيح شخصيا للرب 

طب عندما سجد التلاميذ للمسيح عندما اتى ماشيا على البحر 

قالوا : حقا انت ابن الله وسجدوا له .... اعترفوا بانهه هو سجدوا له 

ولم يوبخهم المسيح او ينتهرهم 

وبطرس رفض سجود كرنليوس له .. فما بالك بمعلمه كان اولى بالمسيح ان ينبههم الا يسجدوا له 

وهذا لم يحدث ....... 

اما عن قول المسيح انا الله : انا والاب واحد .......... هنفتح الموضع من جديد ولاايه ؟؟!!  :t32: 

______________________________________________



قمر الزمان قال:


> كلام جميل انت تدين نفسك استاذى العزيز
> واياة وحدة تعبد واياة يعنى تفرد مش قال وللة المتجسد ولا قال لالاقانيم المتحدة تعبد
> بل انفرد الله بذالك ولم ياتى ببال ابدا للسيد المسيح



يالهوى 

وهو الاله المتجسد يبقى مين :a82: 

1-  في البدء كان الكلمة ، والكلمة كان عند الله ، وكان الكلمة الله
14-   والكلمة صار جسدا وحل بيننا ، ورأينا مجده ، مجدا كما لوحيد من الآب ، مملوءا نعمة وحقا


----------



## قمر الزمان (29 يناير 2007)

> 1- في البدء كان الكلمة ، والكلمة كان عند الله ، وكان الكلمة الله
> 14- والكلمة صار جسدا وحل بيننا ، ورأينا مجده ، مجدا كما لوحيد من الآب ، مملوءا نعمة وحقا



فى البدء كان الكلمة
البدئية هنا لا تنطبق على الله لان الله ليس لة بداية ولا نهاية
والكلمة كان عند الله
عند تحتاج المغايرة بين شيئين فلا يجود ان نقول كيمو عند كيمو
صار 
اى تحول من حال الى حال
كيمو كان فقير وصار غنى
والله قائم بذاتة ولا يتغير ولا يتحول


----------



## قمر الزمان (29 يناير 2007)

هسلملك علية حاضر
بس قلى اين قال يسوع انا الله واين امر بعبادتة بدون استنتاج
واين قال انا اقنوم ثانى واين تكلم عن التثليث


----------



## قمر الزمان (29 يناير 2007)

سؤال ثاني اتمني ان اجد رد عليه

يذكر لنا انجيل متى وكذلك لوقا حادثة تعميد يسوع ونزول الروح على هيئة حمامة وكلام الرب الذي سمعه الناس كما في النصوص

Mat 3:16 فَلَمَّا اعْتَمَدَ يَسُوعُ صَعِدَ لِلْوَقْتِ مِنَ الْمَاءِ وَإِذَا السَّمَاوَاتُ قَدِ انْفَتَحَتْ لَهُ فَرَأَى رُوحَ اللَّهِ نَازِلاً مِثْلَ حَمَامَةٍ وَآتِياً عَلَيْهِ
Mat 3:17 وَصَوْتٌ مِنَ السَّمَاوَاتِ قَائِلاً: «هَذَا هُوَ ابْنِي الْحَبِيبُ الَّذِي بِهِ سُرِرْتُ».

لمن هذا الصوت الاتي من السماوات ؟؟؟؟


----------



## يا هادى (29 يناير 2007)

الموضوع حلو عاجبنى ليا سوال ضغير اوعى؟

هل من رحمه الله عدم الغفران لادم لما اخطا؟


----------



## kimo14th (29 يناير 2007)

قمر الزمان;188365 قال:
			
		

> فى البدء كان الكلمة
> البدئية هنا لا تنطبق على الله لان الله ليس لة بداية ولا نهاية
> والكلمة كان عند الله
> عند تحتاج المغايرة بين شيئين فلا يجود ان نقول كيمو عند كيمو
> ...



اخى فادى قام بالرد فى هذه النقطه وتاتى لتعيديها مره اخرى ( هو احنا بنادن فى مالطه ) 

اما عن كلمه البدء فهل اشار القديس يوحنا ان فى البدء اصبح الله موجودا 

ام قال كان الله .. فهذا يدل على وجود الله السرمدى 

واليك تفاسير الاباء

قدم العلامة أوريجينوس معانً كثيرة لكلمة "البدء"، كما ميز بين البدء في علاقته بالخالق، والبدء في علاقته بالخليقة. إنه البدء بكونه حكمة الله وقوة الله (١ كو ١: ٢٤).

يؤكد الرسول أن الكلمة هو "في البدء"، ليس فقط قبل التجسد بل قبل كل الأزمنة. جاء العالم إلى الوجود بخلقه من البدء، أما الكلمة فكان موجودًا في البدء، أي قبل الأزمنة. لقد عبر المرتل عن أزلية اللَّه أنه قبل وجود الجبال (مز 2:90؛ أم 23:8).



القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم

v هذا التعبير "في البدء كان" لا يعلن سوى الوجود being الدائم، وأنه وجود مطلق.

v "كان اللوغوس" لأن كلمة "وجود being " تستخدم للإنسان لتمييز الوقت الحاضر وحده، وأما بخصوص الله فتشير إلى السرمدية. لذلك عندما يستخدم "كان" بخصوص طبيعتنا تعني الماضي، وعندما تستخدم بخصوص الله تعلن عن السرمدية.

v هذا (الكلمة) هو جوهر إلهي حاصل في أقنوم بارز من أبيه خالٍ من انقسام عارض. وحتى لا تظن أن لاهوت الابن أدنى، وضع للحال الدلائل المُعرفة للاهوته فقال: "وكان الكلمة الله".

اما عن ماتذكريه من مغايره فالقديس يوحنا غاير بين اقنومين وليس بين الكلمه والله من حيث 

الجوهر 
القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم

وحتى لا تظن أن لاهوت الابن أدنى، وضع للحال الدلائل المُعرفة للاهوته فقال: "وكان الكلمة الله".

_____________________________________________


----------



## kimo14th (29 يناير 2007)

قمر الزمان قال:


> هسلملك علية حاضر
> بس قلى اين قال يسوع انا الله واين امر بعبادتة بدون استنتاج
> واين قال انا اقنوم ثانى واين تكلم عن التثليث



تسلمى على مين ؟؟ سعد بيه :yahoo:  

----------------------------------------------------

1 -  انا والاب واحد 

2 - لم يامر بعبادته بل نفذت فعليا ( ذكرتلك الموقف ) 

3 - فإن الذين يشهدون في السماء هم ثلاثة:

الآب والكلمة والروح القدس.

وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد"


----------



## kimo14th (29 يناير 2007)

يا هادى قال:


> الموضوع حلو عاجبنى ليا سوال ضغير اوعى؟
> 
> هل من رحمه الله عدم الغفران لادم لما اخطا؟



لا طبعا  

سؤال : هل من عدل الله الغفران لادم ؟؟


----------



## قمر الزمان (29 يناير 2007)

النص الاول
رسالة يوحنا الاولى الاصحاح الخامس العدد 7 :
7 فان الذين يشهدون في السماء هم ثلاثة الآب والكلمة والروح القدس وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد.
For there are three that bear record in heaven, the Father, the Word, and the Holy Ghost: and these three are one.
والنص يختفى تماما من النسخة الامريكية القياسية والان لنرى صورة من النص فى الطبعة الجديدة. 







لقد وضعت الجملة
( فى السماء الاب والكلمة والروح القدس وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد) بين قوسين كما هو واضح فى الصورة . وما يوضع بين القوسين هو غير موجود بالاصل كما هو مذكور فى اول الكتاب فى تنبية وهذه صورة من هذا التنبية 






وهذا اعتراف صريح من كتبة الاناجيل ان الابحاث المعروفة التى تقول ان هذا النص اضيف بعد القرن الثالث عشرالميلادى وغير موجود فى اى مخطوطة يونانية. اى ان صيغة التثليث هذه فقرة مزيفة من عمل كاتب مجهول. والسؤال الان كما يقول اللواء احمد عبد الوهاب فى كتابه اختلافات فى تراجم الكتاب المقدس الناشر مكتبة وهبة من المسئول عن مصائر الملايين من النصارى الذين هلكوا ا و سيهلكون وهم يعتقدون ان عقيدة التثليث التى تعلموها تقوم على نص هوفى حقيقة امره دخيل اقحمته يد كاتب مجهول؟؟


----------



## Basilius (29 يناير 2007)

طبعا العضو قمر الزمان صبي المعلم سعد رستم تهرب من كل الاسئلة 
عظيم جدا 
لسة موضوع انا كائن مخلصش و سالتك انت و الاهبل بتاعك اين قال جبرائيل έγώ ειμί
و سالت ايضا من اي تفسير جايب حضرتك انة عندما قيل للمسيح رابي انت ابن اللة تقول انة كان يقصد انة حبيب اللة 
من اي تفسير ؟؟؟ من تفسير مسلم للكتاب المقدس 
وهذا و ان دل فيدل على ضعف الحجة و حماقة من يتكلم  
للمرة المليون تريد حجة عليا تبقى من كتبي 
تريد تفسير نص يبقى من كتبي  حتى تكون حجة عليا اما كلام واحد مسلم يفسر الانجيل و يقول يمكن تفسير عبارتة على انة كذا 
او يمكن  القول على انة كذا 
فهذا مرفوض يا مدلسين 
ياريت كمان تثبت كلامك ان لاهوت المسيح لم يكن موجودا قبل مجمع نيقية من كتابات الاباء المسيحيين و لناخذ اكليمندس السكندري 
بس لية تنكر المعلم بتاعك ؟؟؟؟ و في الاخر تتفضح انت وهو وانتم بتفسروا الانجيل على مزاجكوا 
اليس من حقنا ان تحاججني بتفاسيري يا من لا تعرف الحق 

بتتكلم حضرتك يا بتاع رستم و بتقول ان بدء انجيل يوحنا اللة ليس لة بداية ولا نهاية 
 اللة سرمدي و ابقى خلي رستم يقولك معنى سرمدي يعني اية 
في البدء كان الكلمة اي ان المسيح موجود قبل البدء و منذ البدء 
وهذا يطابق قول المسيح قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن  έγώ ειμί
وابقى اقراها في التفاسير المسيحية 

برضة زفت احمد عبد الوهاب 
يا مدلس كلامهم لا يعنيني 
اين المخطوطات الاصلية باليونانية و العبرية لكي نقارن بها 
ياريت تجيبها و نقارن
 ونرى هل المقطع موجود ام لا   هل المعنى موجود ام لا 
وياريت تقرا التعليق كثيرا و تعرف ان المعنى موجود 
ياريت المختصين يردوا في النقطة دي لاني صراحة ليس لي علم بهذة النقطة  


للمرة المليون لا تفسر على هواك يا من تدعى العلم


----------



## يا هادى (29 يناير 2007)

لا طبعا 

سؤال : هل من عدل الله الغفران لادم ؟؟ 

نعم طالما عاقبه كما موجود عندك اليس كذلك

ايعاقبه ولايغفرله!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!اهذه الرحمه


----------



## يا هادى (29 يناير 2007)

ولماذا لم يعمله التوبه مش اخطا يبقى لازم يتوب من اين تعلم التوبه؟

اليس من رحمه الله ان يعلمه كيف يتوب حتى يغفرله!!!!!!!!!!

والله الموفق


----------



## Basilius (29 يناير 2007)

يا هادي 
انت دايما كدة 
تخش من غير علم و تغير الحوار 
اهدى شوية و عندك شىء يخص موضوع المناقشة فتكلم 
معندكش فمتغيرش الحوار 
ارحمنا يا رب ​


----------



## قمر الزمان (29 يناير 2007)

AVADA CADAVRA قال:


> طبعا العضو قمر الزمان صبي المعلم سعد رستم تهرب من كل الاسئلة
> عظيم جدا
> لسة موضوع انا كائن مخلصش و سالتك انت و الاهبل بتاعك اين قال جبرائيل έγώ ειμί
> و سالت ايضا من اي تفسير جايب حضرتك انة عندما قيل للمسيح رابي انت ابن اللة تقول انة كان يقصد انة حبيب اللة
> ...




استاذى الفاضل صحبك هو التكلم وفتح سيرة الاب والاب والروح القدس ومردش من ساعت ردى وانت دخلت عايز تدفن الكلام دة اولا 
ثانيا يا صديقى العزيز
قلتلك تفاسير القران لتفسير معانى الكمات التى يجهلها البعض وهذا نظرا لضعفهم بالغة العربية
او لتفسير التواريخ والاحداث
اما عندكم فالوضع مختلف تماما
النص واضح ولا يوجد بة اى دلالات او علامات ننجد من يفسر يتكلم من منطلق اخر تماما وهذا ان دل على شيء يدل على الالتواء ولوى الكلمات والمعانى والخروج التامك عن النص
هل فهمت الان
ثالثا سيبك بقى من رستم والذى منة انت لما بتعمل شبها على الاسلام مبتبقاش دارس منت بردو مدلس وناقل بتروح ناقل الشبة وحطتها هنا
انا بردو بنقل الشبهة وبحطها هنا وبنقشك فيها وكل مبتجيب نص بردلك علية 
لاكن طبعا انت بتتحجك بالتفاسير لانك عارف ان التفاسير بتغطيك وبتغطى كلامك
لاكن هيهات فالله  الحمد والمنة دائما مفضوحين
وليس نحن مننفضحكم بل الكتاب المصد هو من يفضحكم
ويبقى السؤال الحيرؤان اين قال يسوع انا لاهوت كامل وناسوت كامل اين قال يسوع انا الله صراحة وامر بعبادتة اين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
واما عن جبرائيل
انظر للترجمة اليونانية للنص الذى تكلمت عنة وانت سوف تفهم يا مغيب العقل
سوف تعرف ما المقصود لاكن يبدو انك تعبت من البحث وتحاول التهرب
انتهى وقتك يازميلى
وظهر الحق
والان ماذا لديك
بالمناسبة يرجى الرد على التدليس والكذب والتحريف الذى انا اسبتة فى مشاركتى السابقى عن الاب والابن والروح القدس
اظن هذا لا يوجد بها تفاسير اباء او كذالك فهى من ورقاتكم وكتابكم
والحمد لله على نعمة الاسلام وكفى بها نعمة
ورستم بيسلم عليك ومتعملش عقلك بعقلة وركز معاية هنا
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## قمر الزمان (29 يناير 2007)

افادة كدافرا منتظرك تعمل سيرش وتكمل ردك على الموضوع ومتنمساش كمان الاب والابن والروح القدس شوف هتعمل فيها اية دى كمان
ربنا يهديكم يارب وتعرف طريق الحق


----------



## قمر الزمان (29 يناير 2007)

بالمناسبة للتفاسير والكلام الكتير النت بتتكلمة انا الهكتبة دة مش بكتبة عشان اخرج المضووع عن مسارة او اشتتك
لا انا بكتبة بس عضشان تعرف وهنتكلم فيها بعدين

ولكنكم الآن تطلبون أن تقتلوني، وأنا إنسان قد كلمكم بالحق الذي سمعه من الله. هذا لم يعمله إبراهيم. 
_يوحنا(8|40)


----------



## kimo14th (29 يناير 2007)

خدى النص ده كمان ردى عليه يا قمر الزمان

( بيتى بيت الصلاه يدعى وانتم جعلتموه مغارة لصوص )

ياريت كفايه نقل من المنتديات التانيه

لانك وانا واثق لم تقرائى اى شئ من اللى انت كاتباه


----------



## Basilius (29 يناير 2007)

*بذمتك منتاش مكسوف من نفسك يا كذااااااااااااب يا بتاع رستم الاحمق ؟
من اول كتاباتك و انت تفضح جهلك و هروبك و حماقة رستم بتاعك 
اخذت ايات من الانجيل و فسرتها على مزاج رستم الاحمق بتاعك 
وكل مرة عند مجاوبتك تنتقل الى هبل تاني من هبلك الدائم 
الى الان لم تجاوب يا مدلس 
الى اين تستند في تفسير للنصوص  و ما هي الاحداث المؤيدة لكلامك يا يعفور ؟ 
اين قال جبرائيل  έγώ ειμί ؟
على اي اساس فسرت ما قيل للمسيح انت ابن اللة على انها بمعنى حبيب اللة ؟؟ 
من اين تستند يا مخرف ان لاهوت المسيح لم يكن معرف قبل مجمع نيقية ؟ 
لماذا لم تاتي بكلام الاباء اللذين ذكرتهم انا ؟؟؟ طبعا اول مرة تسمع عنهم يا جاهل يا بتاع رستم 
الى ماذا تستند في تفسيرك الاحمق لكل هذة النصوص 
اين تفسير ما قيل للمسيح على انة ابن اللة تعني انت جبيب اللة ؟؟ اين يا مدلس 

عجبا لكل المسلمون عندما نحاججهم بكتابهم و بتفاسير علمائهم يقولوا ضعيف كل الكلام بقى ضعيف 

ولما ييجي واحد زي المدلس قمر الزمان يتكلم و يفسر كل كلمة في الانجيل تاريخيا و معنويا على هواة و هوى رستم المتخلف الجبان يا جبان 

ماا انك تتهرب و تقول دة تفسير للمعنى في الاسلاميات 
يا محمدي هناك الكثير من معاني الكلمات ناقص و غير مفهوم في قرانك و بشهادة علمائك بس لا اتطرق لة هنا 

اما بالنسبة للمخطوطة فعجبا يا مدلس يا كاذب 
على من ادعى البينة 
هات الدليل و جاهر بة من المخطوطات الاصلية اليونانية و العبرية 
طبعا كلام في الهوا لانك لا تقدر ان تاتي ببرهان على كلامك 

حتى نص انا و الاب واحد لعبت فية يا مزيف 

خليك محترم و انسان و حاور بامانة مش بكذب مثلما كذبت و قلت مين رستم دة و شاء رب المجد فضح جهلك يا جاهل 

اين كتاباتك التى تثبت ان لاهوت المسيح لم يكن معروف قبل مجمع نيقية ؟
وذكرت لك شخص من الاباء و على سبيل المثال اكليمندس السكندري ؟؟

كلامك كلة تبلة و تشرب ميتة مادام لا يوجد علية دليل 
زي جبرائيل   و زي ما قيل للمسيح و بيفسرها رستمك الازعر على مزاجة 

كونوا عادلين يا مسلمين في حواركم مثلما نحاوركم بعدل 
يا من تبحث عن الحقيقة وانت مدلس و كاذب   
حاور بعدل و ليس برستم احمق 
ربنا يرحمكم يا مسلمين من التدليس و الكذب *​


----------



## قمر الزمان (29 يناير 2007)

سبحان الله على الهروب
هروب موفق اخى
بس انت مبتحبش يسوع البيحب حد يسمع كلامة
وعمك يسوع قالك احبو اعدائكم
شكرا بس يعنى اية احمق
دى شتيمة دى ولا اية
هى ويعفور بردو


----------



## قمر الزمان (29 يناير 2007)

انا هو هي من الترجمة العربية ولكن ماذا يقابلها باليونانية اللفظ باليونانية هو ايجو ايمي ego eimi

فهل كل من قال ايجو ايمي يكون الها وعلينا عبادته

بالطبع لا يا افادة لأننا لو قلنا ذلك سيكون لدينا أعداد كبيرة من الألهه ولذلك ننفي ان من قال انا هو او قال انا كائن هو اله

كيف جاءت الترجمة اليونانية لهذه الكلمات انتبه لتتعلم اللغه على يدينا يا افادة

ειπεν αυτοις ο ιησους αμην αμην λεγω υμιν πριν αβρααμ γενεσθαι εγω ειμι

اذا نتوصل الى ان انا كائن او انا هو باليونانية تكتب كما جاء بالنص السابق وبالكلمات المكبرة

وترجمتها وتفسيرها هو كما يلي


εγω personal pronoun - first person nominative singular
ego eg-o'
I, me. ειμι verb - present indicative - first person singular
eimi i-mee'
a prolonged form of a primary and defective verb; I exist (used only when emphatic) -- am, have been, it is I, was.

من النص السابق يا افادة والذي جاء فيه قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن وما يقابله باللغة اليونانية قمت بتوضيح انا كائن وما يقابلها باليونانية والتي انت تقول عنها بانها النص الصريح للمسيح انه هو الله وكما أدعيت أنه لدى اليهود رمز الجلاله الله وأطالبك لثانى مره بالأثبات

لوقا 1 العدد 19

19 فَأَجَابَ الْمَلاَكُ وَقَالَ لَهُ:«أَنَا جِبْرَائِيلُ الْوَاقِفُ قُدَّامَ اللهِ، وَأُرْسِلْتُ لأُكَلِّمَكَ وَأُبَشِّرَكَ بِهذَا

اذا جبريل قالها ايضا وبالتالي هو اله وما يثبت ذلك النص اليوناني

και αποκριθεις ο αγγελος ειπεν αυτω εγω ειμι γαβριηλ ο παρεστηκως ενωπιον του θεου και απεσταλην λαλησαι προς σε και ευαγγελισασθαι σοι ταυτα

اصبح لدينا الان الهين يا افادة

اعمال الرسل 10 العدد 21

21 فَنَزَلَ بُطْرُسُ إِلَى الرِّجَالِ الَّذِينَ أُرْسِلُوا إِلَيْهِ مِنْ قِبَلِ كَرْنِيلِيُوسَ، وَقَالَ:«هَا أَنَا الَّذِي تَطْلُبُونَهُ. مَاهُوَ السَّبَبُ الَّذِي حَضَرْتُمْ لأَجْلِهِ؟»

وهنا بطرس قال ايضا انا كائن او انا هو ولكن بسبب خطأ النساخ والمترجمين لم ترد هنا كما يجب والدليل هو النص اليوناني أنت الذى أتيت به لنفسك يا افادة
καταβας δε πετρος προς τους ανδρας ειπεν ιδου εγω ειμι ον ζητειτε τις η αιτια δι ην παρεστε

اذا اصبح لدينا ثلاثة الهة لانهم جميعا قالوا انا كائن او انا هو

كان لدينا ثلاثة الهة لثلاثة اشخاص قالوا انا كائن او انا هو واليك الصاعقه الكبرى لتبكى قهرا وكمدا 

يوحنا 9 العدد 9

9 آخَرُونَ قَالُوا:«هذَا هُوَ». وَآخَرُونَ: «إِنَّهُ يُشْبِهُهُ». وَأَمَّا هُوَ فَقَالَ:«إِنِّي أَنَا هُوَ»

هل تدرى من قائل هذه العبارة أنى انا هو يا افادة انه الأعمى ههههههههه أنه اله ايضا فما هو رأيك من كتابك نسخر منكم دوما لأنكم لا تعرفون كتابكم جيدا

αλλοι ελεγον οτι ουτος εστιν αλλοι δε οτι ομοιος αυτω εστιν εκεινος ελεγεν οτι εγω ειμι

ومن خلال هذا النص اصبح لدينا اربعة الهه وماذا لو قلت انا بنفسي انا كائن او انا هو فهل ساصبح اله ايضا أذا انااااااااااااااااااا هو 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## steven gerrard (29 يناير 2007)

ممكن اقول انا كمان انا هو او انا كائن

يا قمر الزمان ممكن تقوليلى ماذا كان يقصد المسيح عندما قال ( قبل ابراهيم انا كائن )


----------



## Basilius (29 يناير 2007)

*εγω ειμι γαβριηλ
ειπεν ιδου εγω ειμι ον ζητειτε τις η αιτια δι ην παρεστε
εγω ειμι

ياريت يا حج تراجع المداخلات من اولها جيدا 
قلنا قال المسيح "قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن" وهو دة النص اللي حضرتك علقت علية
علقت حضرتك و قلت جبريال قال انا اكون εγω ειμι
و قال بطرس انا هو εγω ειμι
وقال الاعمى انا هو  εγω ειμι

اين قال جبرائيل انا اكون مثلما قالها المسيح يا سيد 
انا عارف ان εγω ειμι = i am 
جبرائيل قال εγω ειμι γαβριηλ  -- انا جبرائيل 

ولكن هل قال قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن ؟؟؟ اين قال جبرائيل انا كائن في هذا 
حضرتك شبهت قول المسيح "قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن " 
بقول جبرائيل   انا جبرائيل  εγω ειμι γαβριηλ
المشكلة مش في الكلمة يا سيد 
المشكلة في تزييف نصوصك 
اولا 
هل قال جبرائيل انا الكائن قبل ابراهيم ؟؟؟ εγω ειμι  مثلما قالها المسيح ؟
اين قال بطرس انا الكائن قبل ابراهيم و استخدم ايضا εγω ειμι بها 
اين قال الاعمى انا الكائن قبل ابراهيم و استخدم ايضا  بها  εγω ειμι

عيب كبير منك انك تعتقد او يخيل لك اننا نقول ان المسيح الها عشان قال εγω ειμι فقط وهناك الكثير ايضا من الادلة على الوهيةالسيد  المسيح  
لا يا سيد النص قال قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن و لم يقل انا هو فقط او انا كائن فقط 
وهذا هو النص المطروح من اول المناقشة 
εγω ειμι =  انا هو او انا كائن 
ولكن 
هل قال جبرائيل و بطرس و الاعمى قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن ؟؟؟؟؟
هل قال εγω ειμι  تماما كما يقصدة المسيح ؟؟
اين قال هذا ؟؟؟؟ لم يقلها سواء المسيح 

و لكن لنظر لوضعية انا كائن في كلام المسيح و انا هو في كلام المسيح 

" قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ أَنَا كَائِنٌ "  اذن فهو كائن قبل ابراهيم 
أَنَا أَنَا هُوَ وَليْسَ إِلهٌ مَعِي. أَنَا أُمِيتُ وَأُحْيِي. سَحَقْتُ وَإِنِّي أَشْفِي وَليْسَ مِنْ يَدِي مُخَلِّصٌ" (تث32/39
ها الرب (المسيح) قال انا هو و لكن هل هي كمثل انا هو للاعمى ؟؟ او انا هو لبطرس  او جبرائيل ؟ بالطبع لا 
اذن فوضع  εγω ειμι   هو اللذي يحدد 
مِنَ الْبَدْءِ؟ أَنَا الرَّبُّ الأَوَّلُ وَمَعَ الآخِرِينَ أَنَا هُوَ." (اش41/4)
هل نقول ان كلمة انا هو التي يقولها الرب و انا هو التي يقولها بطرس اذن بطرس الة ؟؟
بالطبع لا و لكن قال انا الرب انا هو فوضعها جعلها تختص بالرب 
هل قال بطرس انا الرب الاول و مع الاخرين انا هو ؟؟؟؟ لا و الف لا 

أَنَا أَنَا هُوَ الْمَاحِي ذُنُوبَكَ لأَجْلِ نَفْسِي وَخَطَايَاكَ لاَ أَذْكُرُهَا." (اش43/25
انا هو موجودة و لكن من يقولها ؟؟؟ الرب ( المسيح )  اذن فلم يقولها بطرس و جبرائيل كما قالها الرب المسيح لان المعنى مختلف 

 أَنَا هُوَ. أَنَا الأَوَّلُ وَأَنَا الآخِرُ" (اش48/12) .
الرب يقول انا هو الاول و الاخر هل نعتبر وضع انا هو في سياق الجملة كمثل وضع انا هو لبطرس و جبرائيل ؟؟
بالطبع لا 



 أَنَا هُوَ وَلاَ مُنْقِذَ مِنْ يَدِي. أَفْعَلُ وَمَنْ يَرُدُّ؟" (اش43/13
هل معنى هذا ان انا هو لجبرائيل تطابق انا هو للرب ( المسيح) ؟؟؟ بالطبع لا 

 أَنَا أَنَا هُوَ مُعَزِّيكُمْ." (اش51/12) .
هل معنى هذا ان انا هو التي يقولها الرب (المسيح) تطابق انا هو لبطرس ؟؟ بالطبع لا 
الجمل واضحة جدا يا سيد 

" أَنِّي أَنَا هُوَ. قَبْلِي لَمْ يُصَوَّرْ إِلَهٌ وَبَعْدِي لاَ يَكُونُ." (اش43/10)
هل معنى هذا انة قال جبرائيل انا هو مثلما قالها الرب ( المسيح ) لا لا  الايات واضحة جدا 

ولكن 

الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ أَنَا كَائِن (يو8/57ـ59) 
هل έγώ ειμί هنا تطابق نفس المعنى عندما استخدمة جبرائيل و بطرس ؟؟؟ لا 
بطرس قال  انا هو بطرس و لم يقل انا كائن قبل ابراهيم يا سيد 
اذن فانا هو تتحدد بشخصية من يقولها 
المسيح الرب قال انا هو و بطرس قالها ايضا 
ولكن كما وضحت في الايات السابقة ياريت ترجعلها تاني 
انا هو البداية و النهاية  تختلف عن انا هو بطرس او انا هو جبرائيل يا سيد 

نحن لا نقول ان المسيح الها فقط لانة قال انا هو فقط 
لا يا استاذ لانة قال انا هو في سياق اية و نص يقول انة انا هو ما تنبا اشعياء بة  


 أَنَا هُوَ الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ. الأَوَّلُ وَالآخِرُ." (رؤ1/11
" أَنَا هُوَ الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ. أَنَا أُعْطِي الْعَطْشَانَ مِنْ يَنْبُوعِ مَاءِ الْحَيَاةِ مَجَّاناً" (رؤ21/6).
" أَنَا الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ، الأَوَّلُ وَالآخِرُ" (رؤ22/13) .
 " لاَ تَخَفْ، أَنَا هُوَ الأَوَّلُ وَالآخِرُ" (رؤ1/17) 

قال المسيح 
«تَشَجَّعُوا! أَنَا هُوَ. لاَ تَخَافُوا»." (مت14/27).
نعم بس بطرس  و الاعمى  كمان قال انا هو و لكن ماذا بعد انا هو ؟؟؟ 
هل قال الاعمى و بطرس 
أَنَا هُوَ خُبْزُ الْحَيَاةِ. مَنْ يُقْبِلْ إِلَيَّ فلاَ يَجُوعُ وَمَنْ يُؤْمِنْ بِي فلاَ يَعْطَشُ أَبَداً." (يو6/35

هل قال الاعمى و بطرس و جبرائيل 
«أَنَا هُوَ الْخُبْزُ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ»." (يو6/41) ؟؟؟؟

هل قالوا 
" أَنَا هُوَ الْخُبْزُ الْحَيُّ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ. إِنْ أَكَلَ أَحَدٌ مِنْ هَذَا الْخُبْزِ يَحْيَا إِلَى الأَبَدِ. وَالْخُبْزُ الَّذِي أَنَا أُعْطِي هُوَ جَسَدِي الَّذِي أَبْذِلُهُ مِنْ أَجْلِ حَيَاةِ الْعَالَمِ»." (يو6/51) . ؟؟؟؟

هل قال بطرس و الاعمى و جبرائيل 
«أَنَا هُوَ نُورُ الْعَالَمِ. مَنْ يَتْبَعْنِي فلاَ يَمْشِي فِي الظُّلْمَةِ بَلْ يَكُونُ لَهُ نُورُ الْحَيَاةِ»." (يو8/12) .؟؟؟

هل قالوا 
" لأَنَّكُمْ إِنْ لَمْ تُؤْمِنُوا أَنِّي أَنَا هُوَ تَمُوتُونَ فِي خَطَايَاكُمْ" (يو8/24) .؟؟؟؟

هل قالوا 
«مَتَى رَفَعْتُمُ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ فَحِينَئِذٍ تَفْهَمُونَ أَنِّي أَنَا هُوَ وَلَسْتُ أَفْعَلُ شَيْئاً مِنْ نَفْسِي بَلْ أَتَكَلَّمُ بِهَذَا كَمَا عَلَّمَنِي أَبِي." (يو8/28) .؟؟؟

هل قالوا 
" أَنَا هُوَ الْبَابُ. إِنْ دَخَلَ بِي أَحَدٌ فَيَخْلُصُ وَيَدْخُلُ وَيَخْرُجُ وَيَجِدُ مَرْعًى." (يو10/9) .؟؟؟

هل قالوا 
«أَنَا هُوَ الْقِيَامَةُ وَالْحَيَاةُ. مَنْ آمَنَ بِي وَلَوْ مَاتَ فَسَيَحْيَا" (يو11/25).؟؟؟؟

هل قالوا 
" أَقُولُ لَكُمُ الآنَ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ حَتَّى مَتَى كَانَ تُؤْمِنُونَ أَنِّي أَنَا هُوَ." (يو13/19) ؟؟؟

هل قالوا 
لاَ تَخَفْ، أَنَا هُوَ الأَوَّلُ وَالآخِرُ" ( رؤ1/17) . ؟؟؟

هل قالوا 
"  أَنِّي أَنَا هُوَ الْفَاحِصُ الْكُلَى وَالْقُلُوبَِ، وَسَأُعْطِي كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْكُمْ بِحَسَبِ أَعْمَالِهِ." (رؤ2/23) .؟؟؟؟؟

هل قالوا 
" أَنَا أَتَكَلَّمُ بِمَا رَأَيْتُ عِنْدَ أَبِي" (يو8/38) .؟؟؟؟؟

هل قالوا 
 أَنَا هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ وَالْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ. لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِي إِلَى الآبِ إِلاَّ بِي." (يو14/6) ؟؟؟

طبعا لا 
اذن انا هو من جبرائيل و بطرس تختلف تماما عن انا هو للمسيح 
و الايات تشهد 
قال بطرس و الاعمى انا هو و لكن هل قال انا هو الطريق و الحق و الحياة ؟ هل قال انا هو الخبز الحي النازل من السماء  ؟ هل قالوا كل النصوص السابقة التي قالها المسيح مستخدما انا هو ؟؟؟؟
طبعا لا 
اذن انا هو للمسيح مختلفة تماما عن جبرائيل و بطرس و الاعمى و النصوص تشهد 
اذن لم يقل جبرائيل و بطرس و الاعمى انا هو مثلما قالها المسيح بمعناها اللذي يقصدة 
سلام و نعمة *


----------



## قمر الزمان (30 يناير 2007)

التعليق على  على الكلمة الم يقولوها وال قالو نفس الكلمة
بطل هروب وجاوب


----------



## قمر الزمان (30 يناير 2007)

يعنى هى ايجو ايمى ولا واحدة تانية نفس الكلمة البتتشدقون بيها واتقالت كذا مرة يبقى متتكلمش بقى يا صحبى


----------



## قمر الزمان (30 يناير 2007)

وهكمل ردى لىفى النقط الفاتت كنوع من الاعادة


----------



## قمر الزمان (30 يناير 2007)

> مَتَى رَفَعْتُمُ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ فَحِينَئِذٍ تَفْهَمُونَ أَنِّي أَنَا هُوَ وَلَسْتُ أَفْعَلُ شَيْئاً مِنْ نَفْسِي بَلْ أَتَكَلَّمُ بِهَذَا كَمَا عَلَّمَنِي أَبِي." (يو8/28) .؟؟؟



حلو النص دة والعجبنى فية اكتر
وَلَسْتُ أَفْعَلُ شَيْئاً مِنْ نَفْسِي


----------



## Fadie (30 يناير 2007)

قمر الزمان

قد المناقشة فى ايجو ايمى ولاء؟

هتصمدى ولا هما كلمتين نقلتيهم و حطيطهم و خلاص؟​


----------



## قمر الزمان (30 يناير 2007)

بتمسح ردى عال اوى
بس كنت برد على عدد نصوص هو قالها عموما
انا قلتلك قبل كدة
نفس الكلمة ذكرت اكثر من مرة الموضوع منتهى


----------



## Fadie (30 يناير 2007)

حذف ردك لأنه مخالف لقوانين المنتدى

*(1) استخدامات εγω ειμι فى العهد القديم

ترجمت كلمة "يهوة" فى مرتين الى ايجو ايمى فى العهد القديم بالطبع للدلالة على انها اسم الاله المعبود هم*

*اشعياء45:8*

*εὐφρανθήτω ὁ οὐρανὸς ἄνωθεν, καὶ αἱ νεφέλαι ῥανάτωσαν δικαιοσύνην· ἀνατειλάτω ἡ γῆ ἔλεος καὶ δικαιοσύνην ἀνατειλάτω ἅμα· ἐγώ εἰμι κύριος ὁ κτίσας σε*

*و اشعياء 45:19*

*οὐκ ἐν κρυφῇ λελάληκα οὐδὲ ἐν τόπῳ γῆς σκοτεινῷ· οὐκ εἶπα τῷ σπέρματι Ιακωβ Μάταιον ζητήσατε· ἐγώ εἰμι ἐγώ εἰμι κύριος λαλῶν δικαιοσύνην καὶ ἀναγγέλλων ἀλήθειαν*

*فى الأولى ترجمت الى "انا اكون" "انا اكون الرب" و فى الثانية ترجمت الى "انا اكون,انا اكون الرب" و جائت فى الترجمة الأنجليزية للسبعينية كالأتى*

*I have not spoken in secret, nor in a dark place of the earth: I said not to the seed of Jacob, Seek vanity: I, even I, am the Lord, speaking righteousness, and proclaiming truth*

*انا أكون,انا الرب*

*ترجمت انا هو مرات عديدة الى ايجو ايمى فى العهد القديم للدلالة على انها اسم الاله المعبود نأخذ منها*

*تثنية 32:39*

*ἴδετε ἴδετε ὅτι ἐγώ εἰμι, καὶ οὐκ ἔστιν θεὸς πλὴν ἐμοῦ· ἐγὼ ἀποκτενῶ καὶ ζῆν ποιήσω, πατάξω κἀγὼ ἰάσομαι, καὶ οὐκ ἔστιν ὃς ἐξελεῖται ἐκ τῶν χειρῶν μου*

*و ترجمت "انا انا هو"*

*و قد فسرها ترجوم يوناثان هكذا*

*כד יתגלי מימרא דייי למפרוק ית עמיה יימר לכל עממייא חמון כדון ארום אנא הוא דהוויי והוית ואנא הוא דעתיד למהוי ולית אלקא חורן בר מיני אנא במימרי ממית ומחי מחיתי ית עמא בית ישראל ואני<א> אסי יתהון בסוף יומיא ולית דמשזיב מן ידי גוג ומשיריתיה דאתן למסדרא סדרי קרבא עמהון*

*When the Word of the Lord shall reveal Himself to redeem His people, He will say to all the nations: Behold now, that I am He who Am, and Was, and Will Be, and there is no other God beside Me*

*و ترجمتها الحرفية*

*أنا أكون الذي يكون والذي كان، وأنا أكون الذي سيكون ولا يوجد إله سواي*

*هذا بالاضافة الى النص المشهور فى سفر الخروج حين كلم الله موسى فقال*

*خروج3:14*

*καὶ εἶπεν ὁ θεὸς πρὸς Μωυσῆν Ἐγώ εἰμι ὁ ὤν· καὶ εἶπεν Οὕτως ἐρεῖς τοῖς υἱοῖς Ισραηλ Ὁ ὢν ἀπέσταλκέν με πρὸς ὑμᾶς*

*و يترجم كما جاء فى ترجمة السبعينية الأنجليزية*

*And God spoke to Moses, saying, I am THE BEING; and he said, Thus shall ye say to the children of Israel, THE BEING has sent me to you*

*اى :انا الكينونة,انا الكائن,انا هو,اهية الذى اهية*

*كان هذا عن استعمال اللفظ ايجو ايمى لبيان ان دليل الألوهية فى استخدامه و ليس فى اللفظ ذاته*

*(2)يسوع المسيح و ضمير الانا ego*

*استخدم المسيح هذا اللفظ فى عدة مرات بنفس الأسلوب الذى استخدمه يهوة القدير تماما و لعل اعظم ما استخدم فيه المسيح ضمير الانا هو جعل تشريعاته مقابلة مع تشريعات يهوة القدير فنقرأ*

*قيل للقدماء لا تقتل وأما أنا فأقول لكم قيل للقدماء لا تزن. وأما أنا فأقول لكم كل من ينظر إلى امرأة ليشتهيها فقد زنى بها في قلبه قيل للقدماء لا تحنث أما أنا فأقول لكم لا تحلفوا البتة قيل عين بعين وسن بسن. وأما أنا فأقول لكم لا تقاوموا الشر بالشر قيل تحب قريبك وتبغض عدوك. وأما أنا فأقول لكم أحبوا أعدائكم " (مت5 :21-27 مع خروج 20).*

*فهو يقابل كلامه بكلام يهوة القدير فى العهد القديم*

*(قيل لكم...و اما انا فأقول لكم)*

*استخدم ضمير الأنا ego بنفس القوة التى استخدمها يهوة القدير فى العهد القديم*

*" أنا آمرك. أخرج منه ولا تدخله أيضاً " (مر9 :25).*

*يكلمه بلهجة الأمر وبضمير “ أنا “ الإلهي الخلاق، مع أنه يقول لتلاميذه: هذا النجس لا يمكن أن يخرج بشيء إلا بالصلاة والصوم" (مر9 :29) والرسل والأنبياء صلوا في القديم وصاموا (أنظر 1 مل 21:17)، ولكن الرب يخرج الشياطين بكلمة الأمر والشياطين تصرخ أمامه معترفة بألوهيته قائلة " مالنا ولك يا يسوع ابن الله. أجئت إلى هنا قبل الوقت لتعذبنا " (مت29:8).*

*(3) يسوع المسيح و انا هو,انا كائن ego emi*

*استخدم يسوع المسيح هذا اللفظ فى عدة مواقف تنقسم الى ثلاث حالات هم :انا هو الشخص المطلوب,انا هو المسيا,انا هو يهوة القدير و ما يعنينا هنا هو الحالة الاولى و الثانية فالاولى هى تماما تساوى نفس الموقف لبطرس و المولود اعمى و جبرائيل الملاك.*

*اولا الاستخدام للدلالة على الحالة الأولى*

*فى يوحنا 18 عندما جاءوا ليقبضوا عليه*

*3 فأخذ يهوذا الجند وخداما من عند رؤساء الكهنة والفريسيين وجاء الى هناك بمشاعل ومصابيح وسلاح.*
*4 فخرج يسوع وهو عالم بكل ما يأتي عليه وقال لهم من تطلبون.*
*5 اجابوه يسوع الناصري.قال لهم يسوع انا هو.وكان يهوذا مسلمه ايضا واقفا معهم.*
*6 فلما قال لهم اني انا هو رجعوا الى الوراء وسقطوا على الارض.*

*فى هذه الحادثة كان مقصده هو انى انا هو المطلوب و لكن لأن الكلمة مساوية تماما الى اسم الاله المعبود تماما رجعوا الى خلف و سقطوا على الارض من رهبة الاسم الألهى و هذا يساوى تماما موقف المولود اعمى و موقف بطرس الرسول و جبرائيل الملاك و غيرهم ممن قالوا انا هو بمقصد انى انا هو الشخص المطلوب.*

*ثانيا الاستخدام للدلالة على الحالة الثالثة*

*و قد جائت فى عدة اماكن نأخذ منها المثال الذى وضعناه سابقا يو8:58 و يو6:20*

*يوحنا8:58*

*εἶπεν αὐτοῖς ᾿Ιησοῦς· ἀμὴν ἀμὴν λέγω ὑμῖν, πρὶν ᾿Αβραὰμ γενέσθαι ἐγὼ εἰμί*

*الموقف الذى قال فيه المسيح هذه الجملة لا يوحى ولا يشير من قريب او بعيد انه يقول لهم انا هو الشخص المطلوب او الشخص المراد ذلك لأن المعنى لا يستقيم به لذا فلندرس ماذا قصد المسيح بهذا القول و الذى ترجم الى:*

*قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ أَنَا كَائِنٌ»*

*يستخدم المسيح القول "انا كائن" فى قوله انه موجود قبل ابراهيم فعل المضارع و كون استخدامه هذا الفعل المضارع فى الماضى فهو يدل على كينونة مستمرة لا بداية لها ولا نهاية لها بعكس بطرس الرسول و المولود الاعمى اللذان استخدما الفعل للدلالة على انهما الشخص المراد او المطلوب بل انه استخدمه كأسم و هذا هو الذى فهمه اليهود جيدا فحاولوا رجمه*

*فَرَفَعُوا حِجَارَةً لِيَرْجُمُوهُ. أَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَاخْتَفَى وَخَرَجَ مِنَ الْهَيْكَلِ مُجْتَازاً فِي وَسْطِهِمْ وَمَضَى هَكَذَا*

*و لا يوجد اى اشارة الى سبب أخر الى رجمه سوى قوله هذا اللفظ للدلالة على انه هو يهو القدير الكائن الواجب الوجود و قد أجمع كل اباء الكنيسة قديما و العلماء حديثا على ما نقوله.*​


----------



## قمر الزمان (30 يناير 2007)

> فَرَفَعُوا حِجَارَةً لِيَرْجُمُوهُ. أَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَاخْتَفَى وَخَرَجَ مِنَ الْهَيْكَلِ مُجْتَازاً فِي وَسْطِهِمْ وَمَضَى هَكَذَا
> 
> و لا يوجد اى اشارة الى سبب أخر الى رجمه سوى قوله هذا اللفظ للدلالة على انه هو يهو القدير الكائن الواجب الوجود و قد أجمع كل اباء الكنيسة قديما و العلماء حديثا على ما نقوله.





يوحنا 10 العدد 31

31 فَتَنَاوَلَ الْيَهُودُ أَيْضًا حِجَارَةً لِيَرْجُمُوهُ. 32 أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ:«أَعْمَالاً كَثِيرَةً حَسَنَةً أَرَيْتُكُمْ مِنْ عِنْدِ أَبِي. بِسَبَبِ أَيِّ عَمَل مِنْهَا تَرْجُمُونَنِي؟» 33 أَجَابَهُ الْيَهُودُ قَائِلِينَ:«لَسْنَا نَرْجُمُكَ لأَجْلِ عَمَل حَسَنٍ، بَلْ لأَجْلِ تَجْدِيفٍ، فَإِنَّكَ وَأَنْتَ إِنْسَانٌ تَجْعَلُ نَفْسَكَ إِلهًا» 34 أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَلَيْسَ مَكْتُوبًا فِي نَامُوسِكُمْ: أَنَا قُلْتُ إِنَّكُمْ آلِهَةٌ؟ 35

انظر يفادى و يقول قالوا له وأنت أنسان تجعل نفسك اله ماذا كان رد يسوع عليهم قال لهم اليس مكتوب فى ناموسكم إى فى التوراة أنكم الهه أذا لماذا أرادوا أن يرجموه لأنه قال أنا والأب واحد ففهم اليهود أنه يجدف على الله وقالوا انك تجعل نفسك اله وهنا نفى يسوع تلك الشبهة وقال لهم اليس مكتوب فى ناموسكم أنكم الهه أين ذلك الكلام

مزمور 82 العدد 6

. 6 أَنَا قُلْتُ: إِنَّكُمْ آلِهَةٌ وَبَنُو الْعَلِيِّ كُلُّكُمْ

الأن ليتك تفهم النص جيدا أن يسوع عندما قال أنا والأب واحد ظنوا انه جدف على الله إى فلذلك كانوا يريدون أن يرجموه وعند السؤال له قالوا انك وانت أنسان تجعل نفسك اله قال لهم اليس مكتوب فى نموسكم أنكم الهه نفى عنه تلك الشبهة النص الذى تضعه دليل ضدك وليس معك


----------



## Basilius (30 يناير 2007)

قمر الزمان قال:


> التعليق على  على الكلمة الم يقولوها وال قالو نفس الكلمة
> بطل هروب وجاوب





يا ربي و الهي ارحمني 
يا اجهل من دابة اقرا المداخلة كويس 
وشون انا هو مين ؟
هل قال بطرس و جبرائيل ما استخدمة المسيح مع كلمة انا هو 
هل قالوا مثلا انا هو القيامة و الحياة من امن بي و لو مات فسيحيا 
الايات كثيرة يا سيد 
وكونك انك تقول اني اهرب 
فهذا ضعف منك و عدم قدرة على الرد 
الردود كانت واضحة جدا جدا و ساعيد المداخلة تاني و يارب تفهم 
او انك فاهم و لكنك مدلس كالعادة 
تقول انك ترد على ؟؟؟ اي رد يا جاهل 
افهم بقى و بلاش تفضح جهلك 
ارحمنا يا ربأَنَا أَنَا هُوَ الْمَاحِي ذُنُوبَكَ لأَجْلِ نَفْسِي وَخَطَايَاكَ لاَ أَذْكُرُهَا." (اش43/
25
انا هو موجودة و لكن من يقولها ؟؟؟ الرب ( المسيح ) اذن فلم يقولها بطرس و جبرائيل كما قالها الرب المسيح لان المعنى مختلف 

أَنَا هُوَ. أَنَا الأَوَّلُ وَأَنَا الآخِرُ" (اش48/12) .
الرب يقول انا هو الاول و الاخر هل نعتبر وضع انا هو في سياق الجملة كمثل وضع انا هو لبطرس و جبرائيل ؟؟
بالطبع لا 



أَنَا هُوَ وَلاَ مُنْقِذَ مِنْ يَدِي. أَفْعَلُ وَمَنْ يَرُدُّ؟" (اش43/13
هل معنى هذا ان انا هو لجبرائيل تطابق انا هو للرب ( المسيح) ؟؟؟ بالطبع لا 

أَنَا أَنَا هُوَ مُعَزِّيكُمْ." (اش51/12) .
هل معنى هذا ان انا هو التي يقولها الرب (المسيح) تطابق انا هو لبطرس ؟؟ بالطبع لا 
الجمل واضحة جدا يا سيد 

" أَنِّي أَنَا هُوَ. قَبْلِي لَمْ يُصَوَّرْ إِلَهٌ وَبَعْدِي لاَ يَكُونُ." (اش43/10)
هل معنى هذا انة قال جبرائيل انا هو مثلما قالها الرب ( المسيح ) لا لا الايات واضحة جدا 

ولكن 

الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ أَنَا كَائِن (يو8/57ـ59) 
هل έγώ ειμί هنا تطابق نفس المعنى عندما استخدمة جبرائيل و بطرس ؟؟؟ لا 
بطرس قال انا هو بطرس و لم يقل انا كائن قبل ابراهيم يا سيد 
اذن فانا هو تتحدد بشخصية من يقولها 
المسيح الرب قال انا هو و بطرس قالها ايضا 
ولكن كما وضحت في الايات السابقة ياريت ترجعلها تاني 
انا هو البداية و النهاية تختلف عن انا هو بطرس او انا هو جبرائيل يا سيد 

نحن لا نقول ان المسيح الها فقط لانة قال انا هو فقط 
لا يا استاذ لانة قال انا هو في سياق اية و نص يقول انة انا هو ما تنبا اشعياء بة 


أَنَا هُوَ الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ. الأَوَّلُ وَالآخِرُ." (رؤ1/11
" أَنَا هُوَ الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ. أَنَا أُعْطِي الْعَطْشَانَ مِنْ يَنْبُوعِ مَاءِ الْحَيَاةِ مَجَّاناً" (رؤ21/6).
" أَنَا الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ، الأَوَّلُ وَالآخِرُ" (رؤ22/13) .
" لاَ تَخَفْ، أَنَا هُوَ الأَوَّلُ وَالآخِرُ" (رؤ1/17) 

قال المسيح 
«تَشَجَّعُوا! أَنَا هُوَ. لاَ تَخَافُوا»." (مت14/27).
نعم بس بطرس و الاعمى كمان قال انا هو و لكن ماذا بعد انا هو ؟؟؟ 
هل قال الاعمى و بطرس 
أَنَا هُوَ خُبْزُ الْحَيَاةِ. مَنْ يُقْبِلْ إِلَيَّ فلاَ يَجُوعُ وَمَنْ يُؤْمِنْ بِي فلاَ يَعْطَشُ أَبَداً." (يو6/35

هل قال الاعمى و بطرس و جبرائيل 
«أَنَا هُوَ الْخُبْزُ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ»." (يو6/41) ؟؟؟؟

هل قالوا 
" أَنَا هُوَ الْخُبْزُ الْحَيُّ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ. إِنْ أَكَلَ أَحَدٌ مِنْ هَذَا الْخُبْزِ يَحْيَا إِلَى الأَبَدِ. وَالْخُبْزُ الَّذِي أَنَا أُعْطِي هُوَ جَسَدِي الَّذِي أَبْذِلُهُ مِنْ أَجْلِ حَيَاةِ الْعَالَمِ»." (يو6/51) . ؟؟؟؟

هل قال بطرس و الاعمى و جبرائيل 
«أَنَا هُوَ نُورُ الْعَالَمِ. مَنْ يَتْبَعْنِي فلاَ يَمْشِي فِي الظُّلْمَةِ بَلْ يَكُونُ لَهُ نُورُ الْحَيَاةِ»." (يو8/12) .؟؟؟

هل قالوا 
" لأَنَّكُمْ إِنْ لَمْ تُؤْمِنُوا أَنِّي أَنَا هُوَ تَمُوتُونَ فِي خَطَايَاكُمْ" (يو8/24) .؟؟؟؟

هل قالوا 
«مَتَى رَفَعْتُمُ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ فَحِينَئِذٍ تَفْهَمُونَ أَنِّي أَنَا هُوَ وَلَسْتُ أَفْعَلُ شَيْئاً مِنْ نَفْسِي بَلْ أَتَكَلَّمُ بِهَذَا كَمَا عَلَّمَنِي أَبِي." (يو8/28) .؟؟؟

هل قالوا 
" أَنَا هُوَ الْبَابُ. إِنْ دَخَلَ بِي أَحَدٌ فَيَخْلُصُ وَيَدْخُلُ وَيَخْرُجُ وَيَجِدُ مَرْعًى." (يو10/9) .؟؟؟

هل قالوا 
«أَنَا هُوَ الْقِيَامَةُ وَالْحَيَاةُ. مَنْ آمَنَ بِي وَلَوْ مَاتَ فَسَيَحْيَا" (يو11/25).؟؟؟؟

هل قالوا 
" أَقُولُ لَكُمُ الآنَ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ حَتَّى مَتَى كَانَ تُؤْمِنُونَ أَنِّي أَنَا هُوَ." (يو13/19) ؟؟؟

هل قالوا 
لاَ تَخَفْ، أَنَا هُوَ الأَوَّلُ وَالآخِرُ" ( رؤ1/17) . ؟؟؟

هل قالوا 
" أَنِّي أَنَا هُوَ الْفَاحِصُ الْكُلَى وَالْقُلُوبَِ، وَسَأُعْطِي كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْكُمْ بِحَسَبِ أَعْمَالِهِ." (رؤ2/23) .؟؟؟؟؟

هل قالوا 
" أَنَا أَتَكَلَّمُ بِمَا رَأَيْتُ عِنْدَ أَبِي" (يو8/38) .؟؟؟؟؟

هل قالوا 
أَنَا هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ وَالْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ. لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِي إِلَى الآبِ إِلاَّ بِي." (يو14/6) ؟؟؟

طبعا لا 
اذن انا هو من جبرائيل و بطرس تختلف تماما عن انا هو للمسيح 
و الايات تشهد 
قال بطرس و الاعمى انا هو و لكن هل قال انا هو الطريق و الحق و الحياة ؟ هل قال انا هو الخبز الحي النازل من السماء ؟ هل قالوا كل النصوص السابقة التي قالها المسيح مستخدما انا هو ؟؟؟؟


----------



## قمر الزمان (30 يناير 2007)

*ممنوع تفسير الكتاب المقدس على هواكى*

*Fadie*


----------



## Fadie (30 يناير 2007)

اها يعنى دلوقتى أيجو ايمى خلاص اتحلت؟مبقيتش مشكلة؟

ماشى نسحق شبهتك التالية



> يوحنا 10 العدد 31
> 
> 31 فَتَنَاوَلَ الْيَهُودُ أَيْضًا حِجَارَةً لِيَرْجُمُوهُ. 32 أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ:«أَعْمَالاً كَثِيرَةً حَسَنَةً أَرَيْتُكُمْ مِنْ عِنْدِ أَبِي. بِسَبَبِ أَيِّ عَمَل مِنْهَا تَرْجُمُونَنِي؟» 33 أَجَابَهُ الْيَهُودُ قَائِلِينَ:«لَسْنَا نَرْجُمُكَ لأَجْلِ عَمَل حَسَنٍ، بَلْ لأَجْلِ تَجْدِيفٍ، فَإِنَّكَ وَأَنْتَ إِنْسَانٌ تَجْعَلُ نَفْسَكَ إِلهًا» 34 أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَلَيْسَ مَكْتُوبًا فِي نَامُوسِكُمْ: أَنَا قُلْتُ إِنَّكُمْ آلِهَةٌ؟ 35
> 
> ...


 
لم تستطيعى ان تكملى النص

Joh 10:35 إِنْ قَالَ آلِهَةٌ لِأُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ صَارَتْ إِلَيْهِمْ كَلِمَةُ اللَّهِ وَلاَ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يُنْقَضَ الْمَكْتُوبُ 
Joh 10:36 فَالَّذِي قَدَّسَهُ الآبُ وَأَرْسَلَهُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ أَتَقُولُونَ لَهُ: إِنَّكَ تُجَدِّفُ لأَنِّي قُلْتُ إِنِّي ابْنُ اللَّهِ؟ 

ان كان هؤلاء البشر العاديين قال عنهم انهم ألهة فالذى قدسه الاب اى الاله الحقيقى حين يقول عن نفسه انه و الاب واحدا تقولون له انه يجدف؟

ألى بشبهتك التالية لنسحقها مرة اخرى​


----------



## قمر الزمان (30 يناير 2007)

ايجو ايمى لم تانتهى
وانا ماشى دالوقتى ولى رد مفسر فى المرة القادمكة استنانى يا فادى رجعلك
وفى جعبتى المزيد


----------



## Basilius (30 يناير 2007)

قمر الزمان قال:


> ايجو ايمى لم تانتهى
> وانا ماشى دالوقتى ولى رد مفسر فى المرة القادمكة استنانى يا فادى رجعلك
> وفى جعبتى المزيد





ما لم ينتهى هو كذبك و تدليسك 
ماسك في انا هو بس ما تقرا كل النص و شوف انا هو دي تبقى اية 
ولانك مدلس لا تفعل ذلك 
لم تجاوب على الاسئلة الى الان 
ربنا يرحمك من الكذب​


----------



## قمر الزمان (30 يناير 2007)

فادى ردودى بتتمسح يافادى اوكى
بس دة هو عين التدليس
ومسحت لية حديث رسول الله شفت بقى التدليس انتظرنى مساء


----------



## قمر الزمان (30 يناير 2007)

> يوحنا 10 العدد 31
> 
> 31 فَتَنَاوَلَ الْيَهُودُ أَيْضًا حِجَارَةً لِيَرْجُمُوهُ. 32 أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ:«أَعْمَالاً كَثِيرَةً حَسَنَةً أَرَيْتُكُمْ مِنْ عِنْدِ أَبِي. بِسَبَبِ أَيِّ عَمَل مِنْهَا تَرْجُمُونَنِي؟» 33 أَجَابَهُ الْيَهُودُ قَائِلِينَ:«لَسْنَا نَرْجُمُكَ لأَجْلِ عَمَل حَسَنٍ، بَلْ لأَجْلِ تَجْدِيفٍ، فَإِنَّكَ وَأَنْتَ إِنْسَانٌ تَجْعَلُ نَفْسَكَ إِلهًا» 34 أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَلَيْسَ مَكْتُوبًا فِي نَامُوسِكُمْ: أَنَا قُلْتُ إِنَّكُمْ آلِهَةٌ؟ 35
> 
> ...




ونحط معاة كمان حديث رسول الله
المساوى تماما لانا كائن
لقول الرسول - عليه السلام - : ( كنت نبيا وإن آدم لمنجدل في طينته)
ملكش حجة يافادى
انت لما لقيت ردك واهى رحت ماسح ردى
مفهوم طبعا


----------



## AMD (30 يناير 2007)

كما توقعت !!

لماذا حذفتم الرد ؟ ، لأنكم بالفعل فى مأزق كبيييييير  فردى + رد قمر الزمان محذوف، فأنتم بذاتكم فضيحة ناهيك عن عقيدتكم .

يعنى مافيش حياء خالص !! ، أتقوا الله (( إن الذين فتنوا المؤمنين والمؤمنات فلهم عذاب جهنم ولهم عذاب الحريق )) .

نعيد الرد مرة أخرى :
يا نهار أزرق عالتدليس والإجرام !! دى مهزلة فعلا ً !!!!!!!! 

-------------------------------
الأستاذ فادى يعيد ويزيد فى خطأه !! ، فهو فى الوقت الحالى يخوض مناظرة بشأن ما كتبه مع الأستاذ الفيتورى فى منتدى آخر تقريبا لا أعلم ما هو أو فى انهى داهية ! 

والمناظرة تدور حول اثبات الوهية المسيح ، وجاء فادى فى اول مداخلة له ( منذ 5 أيام ) بـCopy من مداخلته رقم 112 فى هذا الشريط :smil13: .

والمصيبة أن الفيتورى نسفه نسفـــا ً ، ونسف رده بالكامل وأظهر تدليسه ، لكن على ما يبدو أنه يكرر ويعيد ويزيد بدون علم وبدون حيــاء .

وقد عرض عليه الفيتورى تحدى وفشل فيه المدعو فادى .

رابط المناظرة من هنا .

*************************


----------



## AMD (30 يناير 2007)

اذا تم حذف الرد سيتم اختراق هذا الموقع فورا ، نعم  هذا تهديــــــــــــــــــد .

فقد فاض بى الكيل .


----------



## Basilius (30 يناير 2007)

*كالعادة هبل و عبط اعمى من المسلمين 
مناظرة في منتدى حضرتك مش عارف اسمة و مش عارف في اي داهية 
لم تعرف اسم المنتدى و تقول انة كانت مناظرة في هذا المنتدى 
المداخلة 112 مكتوبة من خمسة ايام مضت !!!!!! 
يا مدلس ان كنت انت قمر الزمان نفسة او جايبك معاة 
جاوبوا الاول على كل ما تم طرحة يا مدلسين 
فئران تلقوا بشبهات واهية عمياء و تتهربوا من الرد 

هل هذا هو دليل جبنكم و ضعف حجتكم ؟ 
تنسفون المنتدى وتخترقوة 
فعلا محمديين همج مثل نبيكم 
كل كلمة و سطر تثبتوا فية تدليسكم و ضعفكم 
يا امة ضحكت من جهلها الامم *​


----------



## AMD (31 يناير 2007)

AVADA CADAVRA قال:


> *كالعادة هبل و عبط اعمى من المسلمين
> مناظرة في منتدى حضرتك مش عارف اسمة و مش عارف في اي داهية
> لم تعرف اسم المنتدى و تقول انة كانت مناظرة في هذا المنتدى
> المداخلة 112 مكتوبة من خمسة ايام مضت !!!!!!
> ...


لا أنا لست قمر ، لكن من الواضح إن حذفكم للردود اللى تقسم ظهركم يدل على انعدام حرية التعبير لديكم وعلى هذا فأنتم مضرون أكثر من نفعكم لذا فوجودكم مثل عدمكم ، أنا احترم من يدافع عن عقيدته ، لكن من يدلس ويستخدم هذه الأساليب مثل حذف الردود يستوجب عقابه .

أما عن المداخلة 112 فهى مكتوبة بتاريخ الأمس الساعة السابعة و 42 دقيقة ، وفى مناظرته مع الفيتورى كتب نفس المداخلة منذ 5 أيام ، رغم أن الفيتورى أثبت بطلان ادعاءه وتدليسه ، لكن ببساطة يأتى فى موضع آخر ليضع نفس المداخلة بعد كام يوم !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

مهـــــــــزلــــــــــة .

راجع المناظرة واقرأها جيدا ، واتق الله وراجع نفسك .


----------



## mstfa_hadi (31 يناير 2007)

[السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
ارجو ان تسمحوا لى بالمشاركة فى المنتدى المسيحى كمسلم,
اولا انا لا ارى اى سبب منطقى لهذا التشدد الغير مجدى للاخوة النصارى تجاة الاسلام. فهو دين سماوى الاهى مثلة مثل المسيحية و اليهودية, دين لة اسسة و قواعدة و ادابة. و يكفى يا سادة انة الدين الوحيد الذى يؤكد و يحترم جميع الاديان الاخرى حيث قال المبعوث بالحق النبى محمد علية الصلاة و السلام" من آذى ذميا فقد آذانى" و الذمى هم اهل الديانات السماوية الاخرى و المقصود بها المسيحية و اليهوديه. و فى القرآن الكريم الاية" لكم دينكم و لى دين" اى ان الدين الاسلامى دين يدعو للتسامح المذهبى و العقائدى و انا لا اوافق على عقد آية مقارنات بين الاسلام و المسيحية و اليهودية لانها كلها ديانات سماوية انزلها الله الواحد الاحد على موسى و عيسى و محمد و كلهم انبياء اختارهم من خلقة و فضلهم بالرسالة. فنحن فى الاسلام نقدس الله الواحد و نحترم عيسى لانة نبى مبعوث من عند اللة كما نحترم موسى لانة ايضا نبى و مهما وصل بالاخرين من اذاء للمسلمين فى اهانة نبى الرحمة محمد علية الصلاة و السلام, فيجب ان يتأكد الجميع اننا كمسلمين لن نفكر فى اهانة اى نبى من انبياء الله لان هذا ليس من تعاليم الاسلام. فرب موسى هو رب عيسى هو رب محمد عليهم جميعا السلام و الرحمة.
شكرا لاتساع صدركم لى و انا مستعد لاى رد, بشرط ان يكون فى اطار و حدود الادب و الحوار المجدى البناء.
والسلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة,,,,,,,,,


----------



## قلم حر (1 فبراير 2007)

AMD قال:


> -------------------------------
> الأستاذ فادى يعيد ويزيد فى خطأه !! ، فهو فى الوقت الحالى يخوض مناظرة بشأن ما كتبه مع الأستاذ الفيتورى فى منتدى آخر تقريبا لا أعلم ما هو أو فى انهى داهية !
> 
> والمناظرة تدور حول اثبات الوهية المسيح ، وجاء فادى فى اول مداخلة له ( منذ 5 أيام ) بـCopy من مداخلته رقم 112 فى هذا الشريط :smil13: .
> ...


قرأنا المناظره .
و لاحظنا كيف كان يحاول ( مدير المنتدى ) التدخل في نقل المناظره ( بعكس أي أصول للحوار الواثق ) .....بحجه الشرح !!!:dntknw: 
و قرأنا الردود الهاربه ( بالعصبيه و الردح و الكلام الفاضي ) ....التي ليس لها علاقه بالحوار الجاري أصلا !!:a82:  
و يبقى القارىء الفاهم هو الحكم ( من الطرفين ) !:smil12: 
لا علم بدون أخلاق ......و تكفي الأخلاق بدون علم .:smil13: 
و رأينا كيف اٍجتمعت الأخلاق مع العلم ......في  ردود الأخ فادي !
مع أنكم ستعاندون ( ليس جميعكم ) .
فمنكم أعضاء رائعون في منتدانا !
------------------------------------
أشك أنك قرأت المناظره !!
و مشكله كبيره اٍن كنت قرأتها , قبل كتابة هذا الرد :new2: !!!!!
هداك الخالق لطريق الحق .


----------



## Basilius (1 فبراير 2007)

*الرب يباركك استاذي الحبيب فادي 
ربنا يعوضك على تعبك و مجهودك و محبتك و تنازلك للمناظرة مع مدلسين و كاذبين امثال  هذا الفيتوري 
فعلا كل سطر يضعة  ينم عن جهلة و قلة ادبة هو و من معة و سمو حوارك و كلامك 
والكلام كان واضح من اجابتهم و من اجابة هذا الفيتوري الاخيرة التى تطرق فيها للشتم و السب فقط لانة عاجز تمام العجز 
ربنا يباركك عزيزي *​


----------



## AMD (1 فبراير 2007)

> و مشكله كبيره اٍن كنت قرأتها , قبل كتابة هذا الرد


صدقنى لقد أوقعكم الفيتورى فى مأزق لن تخرجوا منه أبدا ، ومشكلة كبيرة ما تحاول فعله الآن من تشتيت و اخفاء الحقيقة بكلامك هذا ، أخلاق بلا علم وعلم بلا أخلاق !! .


> هداك الخالق لطريق الحق


اتق الله فلن ينفعك أحد .
( وما قدروا الله حق قدره ) 

هداكم الله


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (1 فبراير 2007)

AMD قال:


> صدقنى لقد أوقعكم الفيتورى فى مأزق لن تخرجوا منه أبدا ، ومشكلة كبيرة ما تحاول فعله الآن من تشتيت و اخفاء الحقيقة بكلامك هذا ، أخلاق بلا علم وعلم بلا أخلاق !! .
> 
> اتق الله فلن ينفعك أحد .
> ( وما قدروا الله حق قدره )
> ...


الظاهر حضرتك غلطان...
انت قريت المناظره من اولها.....؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (1 فبراير 2007)

يكفى جدا اتهام ان الزميل الفيتورى اتهم فادى بالكاذب والمدلس والجاهل بلاسبب ........
فاذا كان على شئ من الصح كان صححه لفادى ........بس هو معملش ...عارف ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ارجو منك الهدوء لان شكلك عصبى خالص...


----------



## م/مينا (3 فبراير 2007)

هذاء الموضع شيق 
واريد التوضيح لي اخوتنا المسلمين بمثل بسيط 
الشمس
تتكون من ثلاثه اشياء 
قرص الشمس 
نور الشمس
حراره الشمس
وهذه الصفات في حاجه وحده وهي الشمس
ولا يمكن عزل صفه منهم
وكذلك  بسم الاب والابن و الروح القدس اله واحد امين
لا يمكن عزل صفه منهم 
ارجو ان اكون ودحتلك في هذا المثل البسيط​


----------



## الناصر صلاح الدين (3 فبراير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

مرحبا صديقى الفاضل

تتكون من ثلاثه اشياء 
قرص الشمس 
نور الشمس
حراره الشمس
وهذه الصفات في حاجه وحده وهي الشمس
ولا يمكن عزل صفه منهم
وكذلك بسم الاب والابن و الروح القدس اله واحد امين
لا يمكن عزل صفه منهم 
ارجو ان اكون ودحتلك في هذا المثل البسيط

الشمس تحتوى على حراره وضوء

اما يسوع فهو جسد احتوى الرب دا اختلاف مهم جدا

وعلى فكره لايجوز تشبيه الله باى شى مهما كان (بمن تشبهون الله واى شى تعدلون به)من سفر اشعياءالاصحاح 40 العدد 18

واليك نص تفسره لوسمحت

وفيما هو يتكلم اذا سحابة نيرة ظللتهم وصوت من السحابة قائلا هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت.له اسمعوا. 6 ولما سمع التلاميذ سقطوا على وجوههم وخافوا جدا. 

هل صوت الاب يسمع؟؟؟


----------



## ragab (3 فبراير 2007)

*انتو بتحسسونا إن العقيدة المسيحية مسألة لا يجوز لأحد أن يفهمها  إلا البابوات وكأنها نظرية النسبية  . يا جماعة المسألة بسيطة    الله واحد أحد خلقنا لنعبده ولا نشرك به وأرسل الأنبياء والرسل ليخبرنا أنه لا إله الا الله  فن آمن بذلك أدخله الله الجنة ومن لا يؤمن أدخله الله النار*


----------



## Basilius (3 فبراير 2007)

*ناصر صلاح الدين 
متفسرش على مزاجك لو سمحت 
يعني اية جسد احتوى الرب ؟؟؟
بلاش تتكلم انت في الجسد اللذي احتوى الرب 
ولاهوت الهك نفسة لة يد و زراع و اعين و ارجل و صدر و اضراس 
مفيش حاجة اسمها جسد احتوى الرب 
فية حاجة اسمها تجسد اللة الغير محدود 
واللذي وهو كان متجسدا كان يملىء المسكونة في كل زمان و مكان 
مش عاوزين فتاوي من فضلكم 
ياريت اخوتنا المسيحيين ميشتتوش الموضوع كمان 
تكلمنا في الثالوث اول الموضوع و اثبتنا اشياء كثيرة *​


----------



## الناصر صلاح الدين (3 فبراير 2007)

يعني اية جسد احتوى الرب ؟؟؟

وهل يعقل جنين يكون فيه الله خالق السماء والارض !!!!!!!!!

كيف اقتنع بهذا الكلام

هل يعقل السيده مريم تحمل بالله !!!!!!!

فكيف تريدينى ان اقتنع بهذا الكلام

ان كنتم ممن تخادعون انفسهم فلكم هذا لكن تكلم بالمنطق والعقل لا بكلام لايقبله اى انسان على وجه الارض


وفيما هو يتكلم اذا سحابة نيرة ظللتهم وصوت من السحابة قائلا هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت.له اسمعوا. 6 ولما سمع التلاميذ سقطوا على وجوههم وخافوا جدا. 

هل صوت الاب يسمع؟؟؟

ارجو التوضيح من فضلكوا


----------



## Basilius (3 فبراير 2007)

_*كالعادة يا هادي تتهرب من الكلام 
نعود و نقول لا يوجد شىء اسمة جسد احتوى الرب 
يوجد شىء اسمة تجسد الرب الغير محدود في الجسد 
الرب غير محدود يا حج 
الكلام اللذي تقول انة لا يقبلة انسان على الارض يدين بة اكثر من نصف الكرة الارضية فتعقل في كلامك يا هادي 
قلنا لا يوجد شىء يحوي لاهوت اللة لان لاهوت اللة غير محدود في المسيحية فبينما كان اللة متجسد في الجسد كان لاهوتتة و روحة تملىء الكون كلة 
اما اللاهوت المحدود فهو في الاسلام فقط 
لاهوت اللة سرمدي ابدي ازلي غير محدود 
اما المحدود فهو من لاهوتة لة زراع و ارجل و اعين و ضرس و صدر 
افهم يا سيد 
الرب يبارك الجميع*_​


----------



## Fadie (5 فبراير 2007)

*يغلق!*


----------

